# Little Dot 2++ Tube Rolling



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok, its time to let you guys know my thoughts so far with these tubes..





 These are the Chinese stock power tubes (Beijing 6C19-J), the Sovtek NOS distributed power tubes (Ulyanov 6C19PI), the stock Ediswan driver tubes (EF92 - CV131), the Mullard NOS driver tubes (6CQ6 MA - CV131), and finally the Military NOS /l\ (Mullard CV4015 - 6065 NG) driver tubes.

 Tested only using HD650 and my Cambridge Audio 640c as source.

 Ok, after listening to the stock tubes for the longest, all of my comparisons are reffering to the difference between them and the rest (so if I say that tube X is brighter, I mean brighter than stock power/driver)
 My first roll was to the Sovtek (Ulyanov) power tubes and the stock Ediswan drivers, I let all tubes burn in for over 24 hrs before listening (it seemed an eternity!). The Sovtek partnered with the Ediswan gave the sound more grain, and the whole sound was faster, grain most noticable on female vocals and guitar, also a more energetic bounce to beats and bass but the bass not noticably deeper, I very much like this sound and if they were the only tubes I had heard I would be most pleased indeed..after listening on the second day the grain is still present but smoother. I would say on a par with the stock power tubes for enjoyability but a different kind of presentation. A very quiet (hardly audible) hum present when first using the Sovtek (Ulyanov) but once music starts to play is totally gone, the hum didnt get louder with volume set higher.
 Soundstage seemed no different to the stock power tubes to me.

 Next roll was back to the original power tubes partnered with the Mullard CV131 drivers, the sound really changed here, a deeply smooth presentation with less edge to upper-mids, soundstage not as spacious and the lower-mids have taken the lead, its like im hearing all my music in a different way again, and it sounds good to me.. The bass beats are less clean cut but more rounded. A softer sound overall but the flick of a guitar string forever present but not forced. The sound is less analytical and more whole, female vocals sound clear and harmonys sound luxurious. Bass has a nice bounce and the sound is not grainy at all and is never sibilant, perhaps this combo should suit the brighter of headphones well, but that said it does sound great on the sens.

 My next choice was with the stock power tubes and the Mullard CV4015. First impressions..Wow! I like this sound. Bass is so deep and tight, guitars sound great and vocals are simply the best ive heard out of all the tubes so far. A total feeling of control over the pace with a feeling of the music just flowing how it should. Sparkle is there, yet never to much, everything just fits, there is a very slight grain to vocals which im finding intoxicating.
 I havnt been able to shake these CV4015's yet, Ive pushed some pretty fast paced tunes with good bass at them (chemical bro's for instance) and they just lap it up. I am having a break from rolling for now as im enjoying this Little Dot 2++ to much, I have however got an urge to partner the CV4015 with the Sovtek...more to come


----------



## m8o

wow, I'm 1st to reply? Guess everyone's enjoying their Saturday.

 Let me be 1st to say excellent effort. 1st rate!


----------



## hYdrociTy

Wow that was very informative! Time to start rolling myself! Now that I got a new source tonight (sony scd-595), I may have a good enough source to play with tubes...


----------



## SptsNaz

Can this be done with the LD2+ or is this limited to the ++?


----------



## PYROphonez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SptsNaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can this be done with the LD2+ or is this limited to the ++?_

 

You can replace the driver tubes on the 2+, but not the power tubes.


----------



## Advil

Where did you get the Mullard CV4015?


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you get the Mullard CV4015?_

 

The CV4015 were a one off from a seller on eBay, and were located here in the UK, he isn't a dedicated tube dealer.


----------



## apologies

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The CV4015 were a one off from a seller on eBay, and were located here in the UK, he isn't a dedicated tube dealer._

 

I'll buy them off you for £1,000,000


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apologies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll buy them off you for £1,000,000_

 

Im fairly sure another set will come up soon, especially with that offer!!


----------



## vcoheda

Excellent impressions and I love the pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also purchased the tubes you mention. But I have yet to listen or compare any of them. One of my power capacitors blew (or burnt out) on my LD2++. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe not the best idea to leave the thing running for 8-9 hours at a time. Although I'm not sure that was the sole reason. I probably will not have a new (or repaired) ++ for a few weeks. But I am much looking forward to trying out the tubes. In case people are curious, you can buy the tubes from these places/sellers.

 -- Sovtek 6C19 power tubes: http://www.boiaudioworks.com/index.p...ussian_6C19P-B or http://thetubestore.com/sovtek6c19.html

 -- Mullard EF92 (CV131): http://cgi.ebay.com/CV131-EF92-VALVE...QQcmdZViewItem

 -- Mullard M8161 (CV4015): http://www.lichfieldelectronics.co.u...roducts_id=852

 Enjoy!!!


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excellent impressions and I love the pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also purchased the tubes you mention. But I have yet to listen or compare any of them. One of my power capacitors blew (or burnt out) on my LD2++. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe not the best idea to leave the thing running for 8-9 hours at a time. Although I'm not sure that was the sole reason. I probably will not have a new (or repaired) ++ for a few weeks. But I am much looking forward to trying out the tubes. In case people are curious, you can buy the tubes from these places/sellers.

 -- Sovtek 6C19 power tubes: http://www.boiaudioworks.com/index.p...ussian_6C19P-B or http://thetubestore.com/sovtek6c19.html

 -- Mullard EF92 (CV131): http://cgi.ebay.com/CV131-EF92-VALVE...QQcmdZViewItem

 -- Mullard M8161 (CV4015): http://www.lichfieldelectronics.co.u...roducts_id=852

 Enjoy!!!_

 






 REALLY?!

 Is it one of those capicitors that were said to be discoloring?

 Show us a pic of it.


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_-- Mullard M8161 (CV4015): http://www.lichfieldelectronics.co.u...roducts_id=852

 Enjoy!!!_

 

Too bad they dont ship to the US


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 REALLY?!

 Is it one of those capicitors that were said to be discoloring?

 Show us a pic of it._

 

It looks fine. But it just smells burnt. I had it on one day for about 8-9 hours. The next day, there was a prominent crackling sound from the headphones. David suggested a power surge. But I have my stuff connected to a pretty good surge protector. Not sure what happened. But somehow, it overheated and sounds awful, really unlistenable. Still waiting to hear back from LD. Not sure if they want to repair this one or just send me a new one.

 I have such great luck with these LD amps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pelayostyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad they dont ship to the US_

 

Just email them and tell them what you want to order. They will ship to the U.S. That's where I am.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Has anyone tried Mullard CV4015 on the LDII+? I'm thinking about getting those...


----------



## vcoheda

Just heard from Little Dot. They are going to send me a new LD2 ++. Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't even have to pay for shipping. Not even sure they want the non-working amp returned. Very pleased. This company does go out of their way to make its customers happy. It also shows that it is worth buying from authorized Little Dot dealers, just in case something should happen.

 Now I just have the dreaded wait...


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not even sure they want the non-working amp returned._

 

[size=xx-small]If they dont want it can I have it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ill pay shipping..rebuild it with some big name caps, take out the alps for use in my pimeta, and replace it with a homemade SA..Eventually ill return it to you... maybe after a few months =D[/size]

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 666....evil lurks..._

 

I think you got the wrong picture


----------



## rain_uk

666....evil lurks...


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If they dont want it can I have it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill pay shipping..rebuild it with some big name caps, take out the alps for use in my pimeta, and replace it with a homemade SA..Eventually ill return it to you... maybe after a few months =D_

 

I think they may want the amp back. Not sure. For now, I'm just going to hold onto it. After a sufficient time has passed, we can revisit this.


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just heard from Little Dot. They are going to send me a new LD2 ++. Yay! Now I just have the dreaded wait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Great news!


----------



## rain_uk

Ive just ordered some different brands of CV4015 (6065) to make comparisons with the Mullards. The brands ive ordered are Sylvania and Westinghouse, I will let you know the results. One thing I will say at this point with the Mullard CV4015 is if a CD has a weak recording they really show it up with my current source, but im enjoying every minute..


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ive just ordered some different brands of CV4015 (6065) to make comparisons with the Mullards. The brands ive ordered are Sylvania and Westinghouse._

 

From where?


----------



## Janus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From where?_

 

x2, I'd love to know also.

 I spotted this: four tubes "philips"? But the item is in the Netherlands. Still a nic e deal for four of them. If no one is interested then im gonna snipe it.


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From where?_

 

http://www.vacuumtubes.net/






 Sorry, I should have figured someone would want to know..


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Janus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2, I'd love to know also.

 I spotted this: four tubes "philips"? But the item is in the Netherlands. Still a nic e deal for four of them. If no one is interested then im gonna snipe it._

 

Those look like the CV131 to me, if you get them be sure to let us know how those Phillips sound!


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.vacuumtubes.net/






 Sorry, I should have figured someone would want to know.._

 

Thanks! I just sent them an inquiry. If you dont me asking, how much did you pay for the tubes ?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pelayostyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! I just sent them an inquiry. If you dont me asking, how much did you pay for the tubes ?_

 

If you search under 6065 (look at the pdf in that range), you will see that they are listed at $5 per tube.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes, I paid $5
 If you guys order you may get yours first as im overseas..hope they make it before Christmas!


----------



## sounddynamics

Hi, 

 my expierience with tube rolling: I changed the Stock Mullards against Telefunken/Siemens EF 92. There was no effect, from my opinion they sound equal. Than I changed the Stock 6C19 J against NOS 6C19 B and the sound was better, the room was shown more exactly, the bass were more direct and deeper.

 Thomas


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 -- Mullard M8161 (CV4015): http://www.lichfieldelectronics.co.u...roducts_id=852

 Enjoy!!!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pelayostyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad they dont ship to the US_

 

Since they have been flood with LD2 user request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they put them on their ebay store to facilitate international shipping

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=140066513212


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sounddynamics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, 

 my expierience with tube rolling: I changed the Stock Mullards against Telefunken/Siemens EF 92. There was no effect, from my opinion they sound equal. Than I changed the Stock 6C19 J against NOS 6C19 B and the sound was better, the room was shown more exactly, the bass were more direct and deeper._

 

Thanks for the impressions Thomas. I should have my new ++ in a week or so. I'm curious to see what differences if any I find with the tubes.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since they have been flood with LD2 user request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they put them on their ebay store to facilitate international shipping_

 

I should get a commission.


----------



## rain_uk

Ok, a small update...ive been listening to the Mullard CV4015's now for a few days and I am still totally impressed. I have never heard my CD player (640C) or my HD650 sound as good. The soundstage is just 'quality' in my opinion, K T Tunstall's - Eye to the Telescope album has become so clearly layered between lead and backing vocals, and guitars and drums have found their own space, im finding myself saying 'awsome!'...a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Im loving vocals with these tubes, on some tracks im hearing 'the room' in which the recording is being made, I have listened to the K T album many many times and it feels like ive just heard it properly for the first.
 Im not sure how these tubes would sound on other headphones but so far for me they are the best tubes I have heard on the LD2++ with the HD650, when I can face it I will see how my old DT831 do..
 The Mullard CV4015's still partnered with original power tubes have given me a different insight to all the music I have listened to, so much in fact that I had to check I had put the correct CD in once as it sounded so different in character. I hope others try these soon and can remark (or criticise) with their findings....for me though..Yey!


----------



## DanT

I guess I should put some impression of my Marconi W77 tube.

 Got them nos from ebay 

 Those are early impression. With the sovtek 6C19 PI and compared to the mullards EF92. Driving Beyer DT990 '05

 First impression there is a big low mid bump. Second impression there is much less detail than the mullards. If you switch from the Marconi to the mullard you can immediately feel the high open up and be more airy with the mullard. There is kind of a high end magic with the mullard that make them very seductive. The Marconi seem roll off in contrast. 

 Quick A/B with mullard is apparent that the mullard is the more refine tube.
 But then almost I forgot my golden rules of A/B: Quick switching with critical listening only give me headache and I miss most of the difference and see only the sound signature difference. The key is long listening period to get to know the sound. 

 So I leave the marconi in. My impression now: Fun tube. The low mid boost increase the presence of the music. And they have much more attack. The mullards seem too polite in contrast. The marconi might be roll off and less detail but they make you tap your foot at the beat. You feel the drums, the attacks and good transient when the music get loud. The problem is that when you switch to the mullard you hear the high end detail and and the marconi seem to be lacking but after a while I start to the punch of the marconi. It's hard to decide because the marconi really seem to lack refinement in direct comparison but they are fun tubes 

 I'll will post more impression when I receive the CV4015


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess I should put some impression of my Marconi W77 tube.

 Got them nos from ebay_

 

Just grabbed a pair. Thanks for the link.


----------



## DanT

By the way those who want to try to find different tube here a post about the LD2+ EF92 which should held true for the LD2++

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...9&postcount=10
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tbonner1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RE: Tube rolling: Mr. Yang has confirmed the CV131 as being equivalent to the EF92. This is the only one he has tested extensively, but other tubes that should be directly swappable include the *6065, U/S 6CQ6, Brimar 9D6, CV131, V884, VP6, W77, and the M8161 *which is a high quality version of the EF92. Some of these are fairly difficult to acquire in China so they have not been fully tested and guranteed to work, but that being said, they should all theoretically work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

For new tube untested on the LD2++ I would at least try to find a datasheet to see if there are indeed the same spec.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way those who want to try to find different tube here a post about the LD2+ EF92 which should held true for the LD2++

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...9&postcount=10


 For new tube untested on the LD2++ I would at least try to find a datasheet to see if there are indeed the same spec._

 

No idea what these two are (V884, VP6), but I would like to get some Brimars. Here are two pics of them.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I guess I should put some impression of my Marconi W77 tube._

 

Thanks for the link, I snapped up the last two. What source are you using out of interest?


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[...]What source are you using out of interest?_

 

The $800 PCDP.





 Well I got mine for much less when it was still expensive but not that ridiculous

 My next step is to get a better source. Maybe a dac or someting.


----------



## pelayostyle

dammit! you guys keep buying all the good tubes b4 i can jump on them. I got 2 mullard cv131's un-opened in box if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## DanT

Anybody who don't like the Ediswan EF92 want to sell them to me?


----------



## rain_uk

Has _ANYBODY_ received their CV4015 yet? I'm so looking for another opinion.. On my source and the 650's I feel this LD2++ is punching so far above its weight, I wish I had some more expensive amps to compare with. Im now ordering another set of these tubes as a backup pair..


----------



## rain_uk

anyone?


----------



## vcoheda

I just received my new ++ a few days ago. Had some problems with my first one. Little Dot sent me a new amp (didn't even pay for shipping), no questions asked. Right out of the box, it sounds much better than my first one, which was bright and harsh. Have only listened to it a few times, each time with stock tubes. I also have the Sovteks and 4015s, and have a pair of W77s on the way. I did order a pair of Mullard EF92s from a seller on Ebay, but they never arrived. The seller seems to hope that I just go away (stopped responding to emails). That transaction looks like it will end poorly (negative feedback and no tubes).

 Probably won't have time to listen to other tubes until after the holidays, but I will be sure to post some impressions (eventually). Until then, I'm just enjoying the music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far, I think this amp is a good bargain at $200 and a solid entry level tube amp. Would love to hear how it compares to a Raptor or SLAM. That would tell you pretty much where this amp stands within the spectrum of quality, high performance tube amps.

 Getting back on point, I'm sure other people have have tube rolled. Post away!!!


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Good to hear that you have a working 2++ now..looking forwards to your impressions..


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_(click on the arrow beside my name for original tread)
 I guess I should put some impression of my Marconi W77 tube.

 Got them nos from Ebay_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pelayostyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dammit! you guys keep buying all the good tubes b4 i can jump on them._

 

Some more W77 has been re-listed from the same seller for anyone still interested and missed them on the first attempt.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-IN-BOX-MWT-W7...QQcmdZViewItem

 Don't expect superb performing tube, they are not. It's just they have more punch and mid than the mullard so music that is aggressive can take advantage of them. I still like them a lot and I still find them to be a lot of fun but they are not suitable to every taste. I'm still waiting for my cv4015 so I'll post more impression later.


----------



## pelayostyle

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received my new ++ a few days ago. Had some problems with my first one. Little Dot sent me a new amp (didn't even pay for shipping), no questions asked. Right out of the box, it sounds much better than my first one, which was bright and harsh. Have only listened to it a few times, each time with stock tubes. I also have the Sovteks and 4015s, and have a pair of W77s on the way. I did order a pair of Mullard EF92s from a seller on Ebay, but they never arrived. The seller seems to hope that I just go away (stopped responding to emails). That transaction looks like it will end poorly (negative feedback and no tubes).

 Probably won't have time to listen to other tubes until after the holidays, but I will be sure to post some impressions (eventually). Until then, I'm just enjoying the music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So far, I think this amp is a good bargain at $200 and a solid entry level tube amp. Would love to hear how it compares to a Raptor or SLAM. That would tell you pretty much where this amp stands within the spectrum of quality, high performance tube amps.

 Getting back on point, I'm sure other people have have tube rolled. Post away!!!_

 


 I have 2 extra mullard cv131's that i would let go of for cheap. Let me know if youre interested. Theyre still new in the box, never opened.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some more W77 has been re-listed from the same seller for anyone still interested and missed them on the first attempt. Don't expect superb performing tube, they are not. It's just they have more punch and mid than the mullard so music that is aggressive can take advantage of them. I still like them a lot and I still find them to be a lot of fun but they are not suitable to every taste._

 

Try not to hype them up too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My expectations are very low for this tube. If they work, I think I will be ecstatic.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pelayostyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have 2 extra mullard cv131's that i would let go of for cheap. Let me know if youre interested. Theyre still new in the box, never opened._

 

The seller actually contacted me today. He said another pair was being shipped. Should have them sometime next week (maybe). Thanks for the offer though. Has anyone found a pair of Brimars (9D6)? I heard those were good tubes. Or really that Brimar was a good brand, so maybe the tubes are good.


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try not to hype them up too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My expectations are very low for this tube. If they work, I think I will be ecstatic.
_

 






 In fact is not a very good tube. It colored and roll off but the mullards seem a bit too airy and wimpy. Will see what the cv4015 will sound like when they come. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone found a pair of Brimars (9D6)? I heard those were good tubes. Or really that Brimar was a good brand, so maybe the tubes are good._

 

Earlier when I was still searching for tube I went to the 
 tubecollector
 Virtual Valve museum
http://www.tubecollector.org/9d6.htm


 They link to a modified version the cv2023 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 What the hell is that
http://www.tubecollector.org/cv2023.htm
 funny looking tube


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone found a pair of Brimars (9D6)? I heard those were good tubes. Or really that Brimar was a good brand, so maybe the tubes are good._

 

I do have a pair of 9D6 on the way (I found a single pair on ebay), very ellusive tube, although i've got to wait untill they get here to be sure they are Brimar, im not sure if other brands used the same ID. I still havn't been curious enough to remove the CV4015 from the 2++ yet since first putting them in, I should really try the Sovtek with them soon.
 Anybody know of any power tubes other than the stock (6C19 J) and the Sovtek (6C19PI)?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do have a pair of 9D6 on the way (I found a single pair on ebay), very ellusive tube, although i've got to wait untill they get here to be sure they are Brimar, im not sure if other brands used the same ID. I still havn't been curious enough to remove the CV4015 from the 2++ yet since first putting them in, I should really try the Sovtek with them soon.
 Anybody know of any power tubes other than the stock (6C19 J) and the Sovtek (6C19PI)?_

 

Nice that you got a pair of Brimars on the way (hopefully). I'm curious about their sound. And I don't know of any other power tubes other than the ones you mentioned. Not much tube rolling capabilities with the LD2++. Just enough (or a little bit) to get a flavor for it and make you want to purchase a SinglePower (or other amp) where you can tube roll almost indefinitely. But that is some serious money. Not just the amp, but more so the tubes.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_:Earlier when I was still searching for tube I went to the tubecollector Virtual Valve museum . . . . They link to a modified version the cv2023. What the hell is that. Funny looking tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is the Brimar I am looking for. Have looked and looked on the web. No luck. Maybe a pair will come up on Ebay, but I have not seen one yet. That other tube does look strange (a modified CV131). Not sure I would put that in my amp (assuming I could find one, which I probably could not). Modified to me means different, not equivalent.


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That other tube does look strange (a modified CV131). Not sure I would put that in my amp (assuming I could find one, which I probably could not). Modified to me means different, not equivalent._

 

I'm sure it won't fit they say it "has 8 tags including one to the central spigot" I just put the link to show the weird tube. I wonder why and how it was modified.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

As you may have guessed by the photo I have been trying some more tubes with the Little Dot 2++.

 The tubes in the photo are as follows:

 Mullard CV4015 – M8161 (New Logo – Made in Britain)

 Mullard CV4015 - M8161 (Old Logo - Made in Britain)

 Mullard CV4015 – 6065 (Military Logo /l\ – Made in Britain)

 Mullard CV131 – (Military Logo /l\ Export – Made in Britain for export only)

 Westinghouse 6065 - (Canadian)

 Sylvania CV4015* - (USA)
 *not sure this is of the same quality build as other CV4015, read on..

 MWT W77 'CV4015' - (Marconi’s Wireless Telegraph Co. / M.O. Valve Co. – Chelmsford England)

 Ediswan EF92 CV131

 Sovtek Distributed - Ulyanov 6C19П (6S19P/6c19pi/6c19ri - USSR)

 Stock Beijing 6C19-J (China)

 As before, all my listening has been with the 640c as source and HD650 & these are my impressions only.

 After an enjoyable time listening to the Mullard CV4015 (old logo), I felt I could give a brief idea of what the other valves I have aquired since sound like, so here goes.
 I have stuck with the stock power tubes for all the recent rolls to make it simpler for me. The first new roll was to the Westinghouse 6065, and the initial impression was that they are quite similar to the Mullard CV4015 in character, if a little crisper in the highs. The tube powers up in a similar fashion to the Mullard CV4015 in that it has a very dim glow (unlike the CV131). Timing and rhythm in the music is very good and soundstage is very good with clear placement of instruments and vocals. Bass beats are deep and also kind of spacious giving a feel of how large the room is when acoustic recordings are made, the bass guitar having a slightly different feel to that of the Mullard but not in a worse way. Detailed and clear highs are abundant but I would have to say that the Mullard CV4015’s excel in this area and are slightly more open on female vocals. At times I get the impression that the lower mids are more forward with the Westinghouse, but not overly so. The Mullards are a touch smoother and more refined to me, the Westinghouse giving me a slightly analytical sense. The look of the Westinghouse is of quality with very nice yellow printed logo and white numbering.

 Next, 24hrs+ wait while the Sylvania are settling in. The Sylvania CV4015* don’t power up in the same fashion as the other CV4015 I own, they glow much brighter as the CV131 and EF92 do. The look of the tube is cheaper and the yellow print is easily smudged. Music is tighter sounding overall with the Sylvania and the soundstage is not as clear or spacious. Lead and backing vocals are layered, yet have a huskier texture and are more forward in the presentation. To me, highs are not as separated or detailed with complex passages and at times they become confused. Bass is light and punchy, they don’t have the deepness of the Mullards or the Westinghouse. I wonder maybe that they may need a much longer period to burn in and improve. They do however present a pleasant sound overall but I didn’t find myself tapping my foot much with the Sylvania, these ones ar’nt to my tastes.

 On to the MWT. The ones I have received appear to be CV4015 not CV131, and when powering up they have the much dimmer glow akin to the Mullard CV4015 and Westinghouse. These to me have a very smooth sound with less separation between instruments, the soundstage not sounding as open but still sounding as wide. Lead and backing vocals are not as independently layered but are layered still. A well balanced presentation with a touch of rolled off highs. Cymbals have a pleasant splash and bass is deep. Lower mids are strong but not forced, giving a good rhythm with bass guitar. Although vocals being less upfront than the Mullard’s, these W77 do have a very nice sound, I prefer these to the Sylvania. They sound fun and engaging and most enjoyable if not the most refined, I am glad to have them.

 I was thinking of giving a personal rating of 1 to 10 for the tubes I have tried so far, but I feel it’s to soon and have yet to see how all the driver tubes partner with the Sovtek. I hope soon to receive the Brimar 9D6 which I’ve ordered, I shall post once I have an impression of them with the stock 6C19-J. To me so far though the Mullard CV4015 and the Westinghouse sound very very good.






 In case anyone was wondering about the two types of Mullard CV4015's, the first ones I received were the older logo type which are rounded on the top, the newer logo type are squarer on the top, both sound equally the same.


----------



## DanT

Nice Review rain_uk

 I just receive the Mullards M8161/cv4015 I only have 20 minute on them. 

 Really nice tube, I haven't directly compared them to the EF92 yet. They seem quite good. The only problem is I'm way addicted to the W77. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the W77 paired with my DT990.

 I come from the DCP-150 Driving the ER4S and used to think that detail was the all end of high end systems. But then the ER4S driver keep cracking and braking and I when time came for changing headphones I decide to get the DT990 for the fun factor and the bass and a change in philosophy. That what the W77 are they are fun and have bass. But that force me to rethink what I like in audio because the W77 have much less detail and less refinement than the M8161. 

 Anyway I'll stick with the M8161 for a while then compare them to the EF92 a bit and will see. I don't have nearly enough time with the M8161 to make a good judgment

 I know I should not hype too much those tube so don't read too much in my comment will see in a few days what I think. Maybe I need a warmer source.


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just receive the Mullards M8161/cv4015 I only have 20 minute on them. Maybe I need a warmer source._

 

I found the M8161/CV4015 at their best with well recorded CD's, I think if a source were under par that these would show it more than the other tubes IMHO. I agree with you about the W77, they are very fun indeed with the right music, even if they are not the most detailed or acurate...I do like them for the fun factor


----------



## sounddynamics

Hi,

 Here are my new expierience with tube rolling: First I changed the Stock Mullards against Telefunken/Siemens EF 92. There was no effect, from my opinion they sound equal. This I decribed above. Than I changed the Stock 6C19 J against NOS 6C19 B and the sound was better, the room was shown more exactly, the bass were more direct and deeper. At least I combined the Stock Mullards with the 6C19 B. This was a step forward, the sound is better than the other combinations. Next I want to try M8161 instaed of the Stock Mullars. Unfortunately they are difficult to get here Germany.


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sounddynamics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately they are difficult to get here Germany._

 

Have you tried these guys, http://www.vacuumtubes.net/ the 6065 (M8161/CV4015) are $5 and they ship overseas, I emailed them and the tubes arrived swiftly


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Brimar 9D6 were to good to be true, it appears that they are full military spec Mullard CV131....I already own these! Damn! The hunt continues


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Brimar 9D6 were to good to be true, it appears that they are full military spec Mullard CV131....I already own these! Damn! The hunt continues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Was it this auction?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=250000076631

 If so the seller re-listed a similarly non-informative and almost double the price. 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/9D6_W0QQitemZ2500...QQcmdZViewItem

 Maybe they are different but I suspect they are the same Mullard CV131 you receive.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was it this auction?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=250000076631

 If so the seller re-listed a similarly non-informative and almost double the price. 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/9D6_W0QQitemZ2500...QQcmdZViewItem

 Maybe they are different but I suspect they are the same Mullard CV131 you receive._

 

I wouldn't but that, even if it was the right tube. Too expensive.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah that '9D6' auction was the one, I tried emailing to find out exactly what the tubes were but had no replies, took a chance.. but its not the money its the principle...Mullard never made a 9D6, so I assumed they were probably the Brimar... hmmm but then again the Brimar may be poor..it would be nice to have tried them though


----------



## ktogun

I'm using the LD2++ to drive my DT880 2005s right now, and although I know the DT880s are bright phones, I was hoping to roll some tubes in that smooth them out and give them a richer low end. Any suggestions? 

 Can somebody suggest an interconnect too? Thanks


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ktogun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using the LD2++ to drive my DT880 2005s right now, and although I know the DT880s are bright phones, I was hoping to roll some tubes in that smooth them out and give them a richer low end. Any suggestions?_

 

Which tubes came with your LD2++? Mullards or Ediswan? I found the Mullard CV131 to be smoother sounding than the Ediswan EF92 if that helps..also maybe think of trying the W77


----------



## ktogun

The Ediswans came with it. Do you think I should request the Mullards since that's what's in the pictures for the LD2++? I think it's only right. Plus, my LED is orange, not blue. I wonder if I can change it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rain_uk

Personally I like the sound of both the Mull's and the Ed's on my 650's, why not get some Mullard CV131 and keep the Ed's as alternatives, they each have own character and are not expensive to buy. 
 It appears some LD2++ come with blue LED and some with orange, there dosn't seem like there is a reason behind it, I first thought it was to do with the voltage (240-blue/110-orange) but I found out thats not always the case.
 What are you using as your source?


----------



## ktogun

I'm using a Denon DVD-2500 player. It uses this PCM audio technology. Not sure if this is good or not, but it's serving as source right now. I'd love to get an NAD or Cambridge, but not sure how much of a difference it will make. What interconnects should I be using?


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ktogun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_What interconnects should I be using?_

 

Did you receive any with your 2++? They are chinese ones, which are a little better than the kind of freebies that manufacturers normally throw in. If not then its a huge choice...price goes up with the quality I have found but there comes a point when you can start to pay a lot more for a very small improvement. A good idea is to go for second hand ones which were once expensive..van den hul, chord company, linn, monster, there are loads on ebay


----------



## vcoheda

I have been listening to my LD2++ for about 2 weeks (or a little less). I have a bunch of different tubes to use, but for now have been using the stock tubes (Ediswan EF92s + 6C19-J power tubes) so I can get a feel for how the amp sounds. Last night, for some reason (maybe boredom), I decided to change the stock power tubes to the Sovteks (6C19 PI). I did this right before I was going to bed. I planned to just see if I could hear any difference. When I turned on the music, I was very surprised about how much better it sounded. The difference in tubes was _*not *_subtle -- fuller, richer, louder, more bass. It was almost like a different amp. I stayed up for another 2 hours enjoying the music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have yet to change any of the driver tubes (maybe this weekend), but my advice is that if you own a LD2++, change the stock power tubes!!! It could possibly be the best tweak to this amp.

 back to work. . .


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been listening to my LD2++ for about 2 weeks (or a little less). I have a bunch of different tubes to use, but for now have been using the stock tubes (Ediswan EF92s + 6C19-J power tubes) so I can get a feel for how the amp sounds. Last night, for some reason (maybe boredom), I decided to change the stock power tubes to the Sovteks (6C19 PI). I did this right before I was going to bed. I planned to just see if I could hear any difference. When I turned on the music, I was very surprised about how much better it sounded. The difference in tubes was *not *subtle -- fuller, richer, louder, more bass. It was almost like a different amp. I stayed up for another 2 hours enjoying the music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have yet to change any of the driver tubes (maybe this weekend), but my advice is that if you own a LD2++, change the stock power tubes!!! It could possibly be the best tweak to this amp.

 back to work. . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Exactly what i said!!!! 
 Ive been running the sovteks for a while now and they only get better with time.


----------



## DanT

Talking about the 6C19 It seem that Sovteks(?) has three version of it

 They are sometime call 6s19 since the C Russians Cyrillic sound like an S (at least according to Wikipedia I don't know any russian)

Here a site where I found an all russian datasheet.

http://photo.head-fi.org/data/865/6s19.gif

Here a German site with some English translation for the 2 first version(only the data part)

Here an other russian site with some English info


 It seem that the one from the tubestore 6c19Pi link from pelayostyle tread is the B version. At least that the one I receive.

 There is also a BP version which seem to be interesting

 Since I'm clueless about tube spec I couldn't make out heads or tails. There is one thing that might hint the BP version is better is the microphonic noise goes from 500 for the normal version to 200 for the B version to 120 for the BP version. Again that might mean nothing since I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## wildebassman

Sorry made a double post...


----------



## wildebassman

Sorry for falling into this topic but..I also want to buy a LD II++, where can I buy one? I live in the Netherlands.

 My stuff: Cambridge 640C V2 player, Audio Analogue Puccini Settanta Amp,
 Chord Carnival Silver Plus Bi-wire cable, Audio Technica, JmLab Focal 816S loudspeakers ATH-M40 fs, Equation RP-20 and Sennheiser PX-100 headphones, but no headphone amp.


----------



## vcoheda

In the F/S forum here (I think there are 2 being sold) or on ebay (just search for "Little Dot") from these sellers: davidzhezhe or zunqiu. They are official Little Dot representatives. David especially has a very good reputation here.

 Enjoy!!!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah that '9D6' auction was the one, I tried emailing to find out exactly what the tubes were but had no replies, took a chance.. but its not the money its the principle...Mullard never made a 9D6, so I assumed they were probably the Brimar... hmmm but then again the Brimar may be poor..it would be nice to have tried them though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just emailed the same seller trying to get information from him about his "9D6" listing. Doubt he will respond.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you tried these guys, http://www.vacuumtubes.net/ the 6065 (M8161/CV4015) are $5 and they ship overseas, I emailed them and the tubes arrived swiftly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just ordered a pair of 6065s. Good price for these. Thanks for the link. Just have to find some Brimars now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any other driver tubes to roll? Or are these it:

 - Ediswan EF92
 - Mullard CV131
 - Mullard CV4015
 - MWT W77
 - Westinghouse 6065
 - Brimar 9D6

 Not much. But I don't fiddle much with the amp anyway. Still haven't even listened to the few tubes that I have. I like a little variety and to be able to fine tune, but I'm not sure I have the patience or interest to tube roll ad infinitum.


----------



## ktogun

I just got word from David Zhe that my replacement LD2++ is on the way, and I went ahead and ordered some CV4015's last night. Does anybody have the definitive answer on which tube combo brings the amp to its full potential? I'm thinking of switching out the Powers to the Sovtek 6C19 PI, and start off with the CV4015s. I'll reread that great review and see again, but is there anybody who has come to a somewhat equilibrium with rolling? I have a pair of DT880 05's that I'm trying to calm down and am pink noising them right now. I'm hoping the tube changes solve the brightness issues with the beyers. Thanks.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ktogun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I just got word from David Zhe that my replacement LD2++ is on the way_

 

What was wrong with your first LD2++?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ktogun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I'm thinking of switching out the Powers to the Sovtek 6C19 PI_

 

That is highly recommended.


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Any other driver tubes to roll? Or are these it:
_

 

Here one thing I found

 From this PDF

http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/f.../054/1/184.pdf 
 (_on this page they have some equivalent and compared them to some other different tube so read carefully_) 

 a few page of the universal vademecum (1960) (pl) from frank electron tube data sheet search


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


 
 -- Sovtek 6C19 power tubes: http://www.boiaudioworks.com/index.p...ussian_6C19P-B or http://thetubestore.com/sovtek6c19.html

 

anyone who knows a place in europe where you can buy theese.. 50$ shipped seems a bit expensive to me for 20$ tubes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But hey.. im new to this. I just want to try the cool tube rolling


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone who knows a place in europe where you can buy theese.. 50$ shipped seems a bit expensive to me for 20$ tubes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But hey.. im new to this. I just want to try the cool tube rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 You might want to try ebay

http://search.ebay.com/6c19-6s19-6c1...MEFSRCHQ3aSRCH

 I haven't actually order anything from them yet so use usual judgment and caution as in all thing ebay

 Look for the 6S19P-V or 6c19pi-B that the better version available I haven't found the any BP/VR version


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You might want to try ebay

http://search.ebay.com/6c19-6s19-6c1...MEFSRCHQ3aSRCH

 I haven't actually order anything from them yet so use usual judgment and caution as in all thing ebay

 Look for the 6S19P-V or 6c19pi-B that the better version available I haven't found the any BP/VR version_

 

Oh.. there are many. I see that there are many different looking tubes out there :S Is a 6S19P-V tube a 6S19P-V tube or are some brands better than others ? (i notice different writings and signs on them ?)

 a little help to a n00p plz ?


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh.. there are many. I see that there are many different looking tubes out there :S Is a 6S19P-V tube a 6S19P-V tube or are some brands better than others ? (i notice different writings and signs on them ?)

 a little help to a n00p plz ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you see my post 69 in this tread.
 And this picture from post 69 
http://photo.head-fi.org/data/865/6s19.gif


 I have found out that there is 3 type of 6c19 the normal one and the B and the BP which are less micro phonic. The tube we got from the tube store are the B version.

 Because it's Russian alphabet C=S B=V and P=R

 You can look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrillic_alphabet to see the phonetic equivalence Latin letters vs Cyrillic

 That why it's printed 6C19 but it's russian so in english it read 6S19 phoneticaly. I got from wikipedia that the Letter C is prononced "Es" and has the Sound of S


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you see my post 69 in this tread.
 And this picture from post 69 
http://photo.head-fi.org/data/865/6s19.gif


 I have found out that there is 3 type of 6c19 the normal one and the B and the BP which are less micro phonic. The tube we got from the tube store are the B version.

 Because it's Russian alphabet C=S B=V and P=R

 You can look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrillic_alphabet to see the phonetic equivalence Latin letters vs Cyrillic

 That why it's printed 6C19 but it's russian so in english it read 6S19 phoneticaly. I got from wikipedia that the Letter C is prononced "Es" and has the Sound of S_

 

I were more thinking like which brand. I saw some buying some Sovtek. Are those better than other 6S19P-B's ? Or does they all sound the same as long as it's an 6S19P-B (6c19pi-B) of any brand/factory ?


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I were more thinking like which brand. I saw some buying some Sovtek. Are those better than other 6S19P-B's ? Or does they all sound the same as long as it's an 6S19P-B (6c19pi-B) of any brand/factory ?_

 

Sorry I figured out what you meant after rereading it. I'm not sure One I have is the sovtek from the tube store. Close up image from the tube store

 I google a bit and found 
http://groups.google.ca/group/rec.au...8732e5a068952?

 Someone might try to order the Svetlana one and compare them to the sovtek and see if they are the same or different.

 EDIT:from http://www.ominous-valve.com/russtube.html
 it seem that that my tube has the Ulyanov, Ulyanovsk: logo. Not sure how they compare to svetlana

 EDIT 2:
 What more confusing is some ebayer call the one with Ulyanov, svetlana. It might mean it's the same or it might mean they don't know what they are talking about. I on the other hand obviously don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry I figured out what you meant after rereading it. I'm not sure One I have is the sovtek from the tube store. Close up image from the tube store

 I google a bit and found 
http://groups.google.ca/group/rec.au...8732e5a068952?

 Someone might try to order the Svetlana one and compare them to the sovtek and see if they are the same or different.

 EDIT:from http://www.ominous-valve.com/russtube.html
 it seem that that my tube has the Ulyanov, Ulyanovsk: logo. Not sure how they compare to svetlana_

 

Well there are several brands offered at ebay...

 Tubes was made by famous military Ulyanovsk plant (Russia)http://cgi.ebay.de/Audiophile-HIGH-Q...QQcmdZViewItem

 And some other cheap ones with cheap shipping 17.50$ shipped for 4 tubes
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-of-4-RUSSIAN...QQcmdZViewItem


 Im just wondering if the Sovtek is the 50$ worth.. imo its somewhat expensive with shipping to Denmark...

 Are there "bad" tube-brands ? or badly made tubes in general ?


----------



## DanT

I would not pay $50 for to ship those tube. They have the current Ulyanovsk logo on it and look identical to the one with the Ulyanovsk logo on ebay

 EDIT: (you don't need to buy 10 tubes your going to only use 2 and maybe some reserve for replacement a few year down the line. But if it's cheaper all the power to you)


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would not pay $50 for to ship those tube. They have the Ulyanovsk logo on it and look identical to the one with the Ulyanovsk logo on ebay

 EDIT: (you don't need to buy 10 tubes your going to only use 2 and maybe some reserve for replacement a few year down the line.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well its the sovtek tubes (2 tubes) that would be 50$ shipped... The other ones would be much cheaper and is 4 or 10 tubes (even though i only need 2)


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well its the sovtek tubes (2 tubes) that would be 50$ shipped... The other ones would be much cheaper and is 4 or 10 tubes (even though i only need 2)_

 

What Sovtek tubes are u looking for? The 6C19Pi?


 Remember this people: Sovtek is a BRAND and Svetlana is only a manufacturer.


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What Sovtek tubes are u looking for? The 6C19Pi?


 Remember this people: Sovtek is a BRAND and Svetlana is only a manufacturer._

 

yea.. The 6S19P-V (6c19pi-B) The other in here who has it has bought the Sovtek... but for me in Europe thats a rather expensive solution to buy it from the place the others have submitted.. But as said on ebay there are various other brands. So again my question is: Is Sovtek anything special or would another brand be just as good ?


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

This gets more confusing....

 The "Sovtek 6C19PI" which I and others ordered back in November 06 from the Tubestore turned out not to be "Sovtek" or in fact have the correct logo, they sent me "Ulyanov, Ulyanovsk 6C19n (6C19PI)"
 They even title the page as Sovtek 6C19 PI, but the picture included is of a Ulyanov!!
 Even The TubeDepot site has got the ones made by Ulyanov but the old Logo this time..
 So..'Koolind' if its the "Sovtek" your after and you find some at a good price...I want some too!!

 Mine has this Logo..





 The Sovtek has a Logo like this...





 'Pelayostyle', I see by one of the photo's on your thread (post #15) that you have received the same as me...'DanT' I read earlier in this thread (Post #69) you have the same as 'Pel' & I....'Vcoheda' which did you get..??

 Does ANYBODY actually have the "Sovtek"?? Post pics..

 Further 'Googles' have lead me to beleive that Sovtek never made this tube. The 'New Sensor Corporation' which Sovtek were a part of passed the dutys on to various other factories that they owned (Ulyanov and eventually Svetlana), leaving Sovtek to manufacture the more expensive tube of the day, but Sovtek did some distribution. The NSC owned (and still do) many large companys.. Eminance, Sovtek, Electro Harmonix, Duracell, Switchcraft

 Perhaps we should label this tube as an NSC?


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This gets more confusing....

 The "Sovtek 6C19PI" which I and others ordered back in November 06 from the Tubestore turned out not to be "Sovtek" or in fact have the correct logo, they sent me "Ulyanov, Ulyanovsk 6C19n (6C19PI)"
 They even title the page as Sovtek 6C19 PI, but the picture included is of a Ulyanov!!
 Even The TubeDepot site has got the ones made by Ulyanov but the old Logo this time..
 So..'Koolind' if its the "Sovtek" your after and you find some at a good price...I want some too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine has this Logo..





 The Sovtek has a Logo like this...





 'Pelayostyle', I see by one of the photo's on your thread (post #15) that you have received the same as me...'DanT' I read earlier in this thread (Post #69) you have the same as 'Pel' & I....'Vcoheda' which did you get..??

 Does ANYBODY actually have the "Sovtek"?? Post pics..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







 what a mess.... But the Ulyanov you have can be bought pretty cheap at ebay... And those sound great even though it isnt sovtek (if they are better, that is)

 Tubes seems like a jungle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Further 'Googles' have lead me to beleive that Sovtek never made this tube. The 'New Sensor Corporation' which Sovtek were a part of passed the dutys on to various other factories that they owned (Ulyanov and eventually Svetlana), leaving Sovtek to manufacture the more expensive tube of the day, but Sovtek did some distribution. The NSC owned (and still do) many large companys.. Eminance, Sovtek, Electro Harmonix, Duracell, Switchcraft

 Perhaps we should label this tube as an NSC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## vcoheda

Just checked. Mine are current production Ulyanov. Sovtek or not, they still sound much better than stock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did Sovtek even make a 6C19 tube?


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 what a mess.... But the Ulyanov you have can be bought pretty cheap at ebay... And those sound great even though it isnt sovtek (if they are better, that is)

 Tubes seems like a jungle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe_

 

Find the cheapest and give them a try..or you could buy the NSC and force Sovtek to make us all some..


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Brimar 9D6 were to good to be true, it appears that they are full military spec Mullard CV131....I already own these! Damn! The hunt continues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The seller has accpeted to refund me on these, he has a 9D6 but only the one, I also got him to edit his listing, but to pricey IMHO..


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The seller has accepted to refund me on these, he has a 9D6 but only the one, I also got him to edit his listing, but to pricey IMHO.._

 

I saw that as well. One tube does no one any good. Plus I wouldn't pay more than $10 per tube. Glad you got a refund. i had a minor problem with the Mullard CV131s I ordered from ebay. The problem was that they never arrived. After some back and forth, the seller sent me a new pair, which I actually got. In general, all of my experiences on ebay have been very positive.

 Well if you find a place for the Brimars, let us know.


----------



## systema

Anyone here tried using CV138 or EF91 in the LDII++, I know that they're used in LDIII series but can they be used in the II++? Saw some pretty cheap units at a local shop today.


----------



## Koolind

arh what the heck... i bought the cheapest avalible and then we will see.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=5878566232

 17.5$ shipped for 4 tubes... anyone needs 2 of them ? heh


----------



## PhilMcL

I have a newbie type question. Everyone here is making reference to burning in their tubes for 24 hours. However, I have read from at least one person that due to the large amount of heat generated, they blew out a cap after about 8-9 hours of continuous play. Is it safe, then, to burn in for 24 hours straight? Am I not understanding the burning in process? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_arh what the heck... i bought the cheapest avalible and then we will see.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=5878566232

 17.5$ shipped for 4 tubes... anyone needs 2 of them ? heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So 6S19 is equivalent to, or the same tube as, 6C19?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilMcL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a newbie type question. Everyone here is making reference to burning in their tubes for 24 hours. However, I have read from at least one person that due to the large amount of heat generated, they blew out a cap after about 8-9 hours of continuous play. Is it safe, then, to burn in for 24 hours straight? Am I not understanding the burning in process? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks._

 

I ran my previous L2D++ for about 8-9 hours one day and something overheated. I think there was something wrong with the amp, even prior to doing that. However, the LD2++ runs very hot. I would not leave the amp running for a lengthy period of time. 24 hours straight. No way! I probably would not even leave it on for 10. Maybe I am just being extra careful because of what happened to me with my first ++, but why take the risk.


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So 6S19 is equivalent to, or the same tube as, 6C19?_

 

yea it should be.. 6C19pi-B is the russian name for it.. 6S19P-V is the eh.. other name ?

 need 2 of them ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soon i got 2 spares asuming they arrive safely


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ran my previous L2D++ for about 8-9 hours one day and something overheated. I think there was something wrong with the amp, even prior to doing that. However, the LD2++ runs very hot. I would not leave the amp running for a lengthy period of time. 24 hours straight. No way! I probably would not even leave it on for 10. Maybe I am just being extra careful because of what happened to me with my first ++, but why take the risk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

how shall i ever get the 100 hour burn in some people talk about if its only a couple of hours a day... it cant stand overnight and just play


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how shall i ever get the 100 hour burn in some people talk about if its only a couple of hours a day... it cant stand overnight and just play_

 

Forget burn in. Just listen to it and enjoy. My ++ sounded very good right out of the box.


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Forget burn in. Just listen to it and enjoy. My ++ sounded very good right out of the box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

good to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im hoping that mine will arrive tomorrow...


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So 6S19 is equivalent to, or the same tube as, 6C19?_

 

Yes! Ill take 2


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

[size=medium]6S19P-V (Russian name 6C19П-B) (6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B)[/size]

 [size=small]Svetlana[/size]






 [size=small]Ulyanov[/size]







 [size=medium]6S19P (Russian name 6C19П) (6c19pi / 6c19ri)[/size]

 [size=small]Svetlana (Left Hand)[/size]





 [size=small]Ulyanov[/size]





 The Sovtek web site lists the 6C19Pi but until I see a piccy im assuming they didnt make them, only distribute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This page shows 'Current Production Tube Sources' Quote"Sovtek also markets a few other types made at other factories."

 Russian encoding system :
 First symbol - heater voltage
 Second symbol - type of tube
 D - diode
 S - triode
 N - dual triode
 P - output pentode
 & tetrode
 G - diode-triode
 F - triode-pentode
 or pentode
 V - tetrode
 C - rectifier tube
 J - signal pentode
 E - magic eye
 I - triode-heptode
 Third symbol -serial number of tube
 Fourth symbol - constructive design of tube
 P - bantam tube
 S - glass tube
 L - loctal
 D - disk tube
 Additional index after fourth element - special properties of tube
 V - high reliability tube
 E - long-live tube (up to 5000 hours and more)


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 The Sovtek web site lists the 6C19Pi but until I see a piccy im assuming they didnt make them, only distribute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well then it aint easy to figure out either.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im just waiting for my amp so arrive... waiting sucks


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well then it aint easy to figure out either.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im just waiting for my amp so arrive... waiting sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

When did you order?


----------



## penguindude

Mine came in Sovtek branded boxes with a Communist logo and "6C19PI" imprinted on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the tubes are actually Ulyanov 6C19Pi-B.


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When did you order?_

 

ordered this thursday... from france... delivery is acording to them 2-6 days... so im hoping.. its not arriving from china which could have taken some time...

 as said earlier i have also ordered the 6S19P-V tubes and a pair of 4015's which acording to people seems like the best combo.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so im waiting impatient for my first "real" amp to take the place of my temporary solution with a Little dot micro+...


----------



## vcoheda

Just spent some time comparing the Mullard CV131 to the Ediswan EF92. The headphones I used were my K701s. I listened to one CD, a live recording of the Grateful Dead (Reckoning). 

 The Mullards power up slowly. The glow from the tube is faint. At the top of the tube there is a bright pin point. The Ediswans power up fast. They flash briefly when turned on and glow brightly during use.

 The sound of the Mullard is fuller, lusher, and more round. There is better instrument separation and equal or better detail. At times, however, the instruments seemed too separated as if the music were coming from another stage and there is sometimes a slowness to things. I think this is because the Mullards seem to hold and linger on notes. The Ediswan by comparison makes the music seem a bit faster. The Ediswan also gave the music slightly more focus and a tighter presentation. However, the music sounds a bit thin and flat and notes die off more quickly (a little too quickly). Both tubes have something to offer, but I think in general the Mullard CV131 is the better tube.

 Cheers.


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just spent some time comparing the Mullard CV131 to the Ediswan EF92. The headphones I used were my K701s. I listened to one CD, a live recording of the Grateful Dead (Reckoning). 

 The Mullards power up slowly. The glow from the tube is faint. At the top of the tube there is a bright pin point. The Ediswans power up fast. They flash briefly when turned on and glow brightly during use.

 The sound of the Mullard is fuller, lusher, and more round. There is better instrument separation and equal or better detail. At times, however, the sound is a bit boomy as if the music were coming from another stage and there is sometimes a slowness to things. The Ediswan by comparison makes the music seems a bit faster and more lively. The tube also gave the music more focus and a tighter presentation. However, the music also sounds a bit thin and flat and notes die off more quickly. Both tubes have something to offer, but I think in general the Mullard CV131 is the better tube.

 Cheers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What power tubes did you pair them with? If they're the stock ones, then I'd have to say that the Mullards reduced the soundstage, details and clarity. Not a good one in my book.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What power tubes did you pair them with? If they're the stock ones, then I'd have to say that the Mullards reduced the soundstage, details and clarity. Not a good one in my book. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The fake Sovteks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found the exact opposite. Sound stage was larger and detail and clarity were equal or better with the Mullards. Everything was more narrow but also a bit more focused with the Ediswans. The music played a little faster as well.

 Oh well. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## vcoheda

I planned to go to bed, but curiosity got the better of me and I decided to throw in the W77s to see how they matched up to the other tubes (Mullard CV131 and Ediswan EF92). I listened for about 40 minutes or so. The W77 is a very dim tube. It didn't even look like it was on. The only bright part of the tube was a point of light toward the bottom. As for sound, the first thing I noticed was the deep bass. It was unmistakably better than the other two tubes. However, it was also bloated (boomy). Maybe the two go hand in hand. Deep focused bass is not something you find too often. There was a definite liveliness, bounce, and thump to the music as well. This is its main strength. The W77 has a small sound stage. You feel like you are on stage with the band. There is little instrument separation but the music does not sound congested or muddy. It is there, just not very much. The overall presentation is good though and pretty forward. The music has a nice unity, but at the expense of detail. Instruments sound better than voices as well. I really liked it for live music. Not sure how other music will fare. 

 Like others said, the W77 is a "fun" tube. I agree.


----------



## Advil

I got my Mullard CV4015 Driver Tubes today and I'm giving them a first listen right now (no burn in) and they already sound better than the Ediswan that came with my LDII++.

 I'll post more impressions later on. I want those Sovtek Power tubes though!!

 Pics.


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The fake Sovteks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found the exact opposite. Sound stage was larger and detail and clarity were equal or better with the Mullards. Everything was more narrow but also a bit more focused with the Ediswans. The music played a little faster as well.

 Oh well. Different strokes for different folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah, yes. Paired with the "fake" Sovteks 6C19Pi, they sound great. But paired with the stock Beijing tubes, not so much.


----------



## Koolind

but the 4015 as drivertubes and fake sovtek tubes as power seems to be the best combo ?

 just recieved the 4015's.. but yet no Little Dot II++ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it could be here in a minute i guess.. or maybe first tomorow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had emagined the tubes to be bigger though... its suprisingly small i think...


----------



## vcoheda

Spent some time last night listening to the Mullard CV4015. I had pretty big expectations for this tube and was I disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The music sounded very shrill and harsh. I thought my LD2++ had broke or something. I took them out after about 40 mins. and went back to the 131s. Sounded better than ever. Smooth, lush, detailed. Those are my favorite tubes, by far, for the ++. I should mention that the 4015s had little burn in and my recordings were older ones (from the 70s), but the tube did not sound pleasant to listen to. I will let them burn in some and even try another pair to see if they sound any better, but I'm not expecting much.

 So far, I would rate the tubes I listened to this way:

 - Mullard CV131 (all around great tube)
 - W77 (lively tube esp. good for jazzy, folksy music)
 - Ediswan EF92 (decent tube but sound can be a little flat/thin)
 - Mullard CV4015 (shrill and harsh so far -- will update if things change)

 Another thing I noticed last night is that my LD2++ sounded much better (or at least better) after having run for about an hour or so. Usually I would let the amp sit for about 15-20 mins before listening. Now, I think a good hour (or more) would be more ideal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: After a lot of burn in, the shrillness and harshness of the CV4015 has subsided. These are very good tubes. Great resolution and detail. The CV131 still has a larger sound stage and more warmth, but both of these tubes are top notch.


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The music sounded very shrill and harsh. I thought my LD2++ had broke or something. I took them out after about 40 mins. and went back to the 131s._

 

Which headphones/source are you using? They sound fantastic with the HD650 to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They are very choosey with the source I found, some poorly mastered CD's sounding not so good. But when things are right for me they sing! In comparison I find the CV131 lush and full sounding but have less in precision and soundstage, but they do drive well and I do like them in a different way.
 I had burned the tubes in well before my first listen...but I think I mentioned before somewhere on this thread that "One thing I will say at this point with the Mullard CV4015 is if a CD has a weak recording they really show it up with my current source" - they are unforgiving with certain CD's I have found.

 Need more feedback folks!!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which headphones/source are you using?_

 

My Myryad and K701s. Did not try them with my 650s. Maybe they are bright tubes and need a darker phone. I am definitely going to give these tubes another chance. Maybe some more burn in will change things. Who knows. But I am really happy with the Mullard CV131s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would like to try some other tubes as well. Have a pair of 6065s on the way. Still looking for some Brimars. Not sure what else is out there.


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Myryad and K701s. Did not try them with my 650s. Maybe they are bright tubes and need a darker phone. I am definitely going to give these tubes another chance. Maybe some more burn in will change things. Who knows. But I am really happy with the Mullard CV131s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Would like to try some other tubes as well. Have a pair of 6065s on the way. Still looking for some Brimars. Not sure what else is out there._

 

6065's? Which ones.. One pair of Mullards I have (military stock) have 6065 and CV4015 on them, another pair of Mullards (branded) have M8161 and CV4015 on them, the Westinghouse only have 6065 on them, and the Sylvania have CV4015...
 Im on the lookout for some K701's, probably be my next purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: 9D6....Ellusive or what!!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_6065's? Which ones.. One pair of Mullards I have (military stock) have 6065 and CV4015 on them, another pair of Mullards (branded) have M8161 and CV4015 on them, the Westinghouse only have 6065 on them, and the Sylvania have CV4015...
 Im on the lookout for some K701's, probably be my next purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: 9D6....Ellusive or what!!_

 

i ordered the ones from that link you provided.


----------



## ttt3008

I hated the Ediswan ef92 stock tubes i recived with my LDII++. It seamed as if they were a bit too grainy and slow when complicated passages of a song played.
 I switched them out with some new logo Mullard 8161 tubes and WOW WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!!! I felt my LDII++ had just been cured from a sickness called ediswan disease. The music became more clear and a whole lot less grainy. Complicated passages in the music pieces are easing out cleaner than my old stock LDII+.
 I still must upgrade my stock 6c19 J. I hope there is a difference with my low end sound. : )

 (listening with DT880 06)


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hated the Ediswan ef92 stock tubes i received with my LDII++. It seamed as if they were a bit too grainy and slow when complicated passages of a song played.
 I switched them out with some new logo Mullard 8161 tubes and WOW WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!!! I felt my LDII++ had just been cured from a sickness called ediswan disease. The music became more clear and a whole lot less grainy. Complicated passages in the music pieces are easing out cleaner than my old stock LDII+.
 I still must upgrade my stock 6c19 J. I hope there is a difference with my low end sound. : )

 (listening with DT880 06)_

 

Thanks for the impressions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm letting my M8161s burn in. I'm hoping that will cure what I found to be their extreme brightness. What was your source and what type of music were you listening to? With my classical music, the tube did not sound very good. It sounded better with some Grateful Dead albums I have. But still was too bright. I'll see if 50-60 hours of use will soften these tubes up. Also, upgrading the power tubes is very much recommended. I don't think much of the stock.


----------



## Koolind

FINALLY my amp has arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds great with my HD600... quite detailed sound..


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FINALLY my amp has arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds great with my HD600... quite detailed sound.._

 

No better feeling than when a new toy arrives.


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No better feeling than when a new toy arrives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

indeed... but god its getting hot while playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The whole amp gets rather hot. Especially near the tubes its really hot...

 But lovely sound...


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Mullard 8161 tubes and WOW WHAT A DIFFERENCE!_

 

I had that same experiance some time ago


----------



## ttt3008

This is everything else i hooked up to my LDII++ other than the new M8161 tubes. 
 Sounds amazing!


----------



## hYdrociTy

lol those birth cables are beastly! How do they taste?


----------



## ktogun

ttt3008;2643744 said:
			
		

> This is everything else i hooked up to my LDII++ other than the new M8161 tubes.
> Sounds amazing!
> 
> How do you like your DT880s on it? I don't have the power cord, but have the 8161s too, and was wondering if you did the jumper change for the amp, how do you crack this thing open?


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ktogun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[...]the jumper change for the amp, how do you crack this thing open?_

 


 Remove the (2) lower screw from the faceplate

 Remove the (2) lower screw from the backplate

 Pull the lower section and it will come off.

 The screw underneath are just to hold the rubber feet they are not attach to anything else. so you can leave them there.


----------



## Koolind

ktogun;2643762 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Koolind

and hey.. can it really be true that it's normal that its so hot ?.. The metal body is to warm to touch for more than 3 seconds. The only place where it aint very warm is at the box on top or what you will call it ?... 

 Is this just the way it is ?.. just getting a little worried when i barely can touch the front of my new amp


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and hey.. can it really be true that it's normal that its so hot ?.. The metal body is to warm to touch for more than 3 seconds. The only place where it aint very warm is at the box on top or what you will call it ?... 

 Is this just the way it is ?.. just getting a little worried when i barely can touch the front of my new amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The amp gets really hot. It's normal. Just the way it runs. Not the kind of amp you want to leave on all day. But it also cools down pretty quickly. If I'm home listening all day (off and on), I will usually turn it off for about an hour every 5 hours or so. Don't know if this is necessary. Just being careful. Also because it does get so hot, you don't want to put this thing directly on top on your CD player. Put something in between them. Don't know if that is even an issue. That's my set up though.

 Enjoy the ++.


----------



## ttt3008

Taking out the left and right channel jumpers help the dt880's just a tad bit.
 I think the Old little DotII+ may have been just a little on the hot side, but it had much more control over the DT 880's overall. I notice the LDII++ is not as loud as the LDII+; but its probably better for your ears anyway.
 I must admit when i received my LDII++ i thought i had been ripped off. But that’s before the jumpers came out and the Ediswan disease (stock 6c19j). was cured. 
 The DT 880s are among the best headphones available to work with the LD family in my opinion. I strictly believe in headphone burn in; when i first received the DT 880's and plugged them in to my LDII+ stock i thought they were WAY to bright. They made smooth mellow voices sound annoying. After about 60 to 80 Hours of burn in they settled in and eventually i had to turn my treble settings up just a tad. The bass comes in very well after they have burned in for a while. : ) Highly recommended!


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Taking out the left and right channel jumpers help the dt880's just a tad bit.
 I think the Old little DotII+ may have been just a little on the hot side, but it had much more control over the DT 880's overall. I notice the LDII++ is not as loud as the LDII+; but its probably better for your ears anyway.
 I must admit when i received my LDII++ i thought i had been ripped off. But that’s before the jumpers came out and the Ediswan disease (stock 6c19j). was cured. 
 The DT 880s are among the best headphones available to work with the LD family in my opinion. I strictly believe in headphone burn in; when i first received the DT 880's and plugged them in to my LDII+ stock i thought they were WAY to bright. They made smooth mellow voices sound annoying. After about 60 to 80 Hours of burn in they settled in and eventually i had to turn my treble settings up just a tad. The bass comes in very well after they have burned in for a while. : ) Highly recommended!_

 



 Try switching to Sovtek power tubes. From my experience with 6C19Pi power tubes, the heat is SIGNIFICANTLY reduced. After 2 hours, the amp is still "touchable."


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Taking out the left and right channel jumpers help the dt880's just a tad bit._

 

You have the 32 Ohm version of the DT880?


----------



## ttt3008

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You have the 32 Ohm version of the DT880?_

 


 I have the 250 Ohm Version.


----------



## ttt3008

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try switching to Sovtek power tubes. From my experience with 6C19Pi power tubes, the heat is SIGNIFICANTLY reduced. After 2 hours, the amp is still "touchable."_

 

I just finished purchasing some of these power tubes from ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7095%26fvi%3D1


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the 250 Ohm Version._

 

I thought so. That is why I asked. Then, in theory, they should sound better with the jumpers in. Jumpers in for high impedance phones (Beyers and Senns) and out for low impedance ones (Grados, AKG, ATH).

 But you hear what you hear.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just finished purchasing some of these power tubes from ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7095%26fvi%3D1_

 

Those are both 6S19 (or 6C19) tubes but of different brands. The left one is a Svetlana and the one on the right is a Ulyanov. Not sure how, if at all, that will affect the sound. Generally you want the tubes to be of the same brand. They probably still sound better than stock though.

 Someone else provided this link. It is helpful.

http://www.ominous-valve.com/russtube.html


----------



## ttt3008

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol those birth cables are beastly! How do they taste?_

 


 I don’t see what the big hype about the sound and power cables. I guess the source of the audio is where my ears are hitting the glass ceiling of pure audio heaven. I must admit, when i got my twisted pair silver cable (rca to 1/4) there was a noticeable difference in the sound i was hearing. The zu had came trough then! But then i noticed i could reproduce the same sound with my regular computer monitor power cable. So i have come to this conclusion; If you hear the difference then more power to ya. As for me, i think the cable has added a bit more style to my LDII++, and i like that. : ) But hey who am i to tell. It’s all about the accuracy of the numbers and what the researched results are when dealing with the power cables, or audio period.


----------



## ttt3008

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those are both 6S19 (or 6C19) tubes but of different brands. The left one is a Svetlana and the one on the right is a Ulyanov. Not sure how, if at all, that will affect the sound. Generally you want the tubes to be of the same brand. They probably still sound better than stock though._

 

I never noticed that. well 5 bucks isnt a big loss. Mabe i wont be able to tell the difference.


----------



## ttt3008

Is there anywhere else i can find some good tubes to replace my stock LDII++ 6c19 tubes?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there anywhere else i can find some good tubes to replace my stock LDII++ 6c19 tubes?_

 

Check this thread (first few pages, I think). There are some places listed with links. eBay as well. But you already know that.


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never noticed that. well 5 bucks isnt a big loss. Mabe i wont be able to tell the difference._

 

You WILL notice the difference.


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there anywhere else i can find some good tubes to replace my stock LDII++ 6c19 tubes?_

 

This is where i got my power tubes.
http://thetubestore.com/sovtek6c19.html

 These along side the mullard cv4015 are heavenly. Heres a pic .... i was bored.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pelayostyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is where i got my power tubes. These along side the mullard cv4015 are heavenly._

 

You like the 4015s as well. Am I the only one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I listened to them again tonight (30 hrs of burn in). The detail and resolution is there, but the detail is not lacking on the CV131s either. The 4015s sound overly bright. I even tried them with my 650s (as dark as they come) and I still don't really like them. Maybe more burn in or try another pair.

 I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## yrh0413

Guys may i know is there any difference between the stock EF92 tubes on the LD2+ compare to the ones sold in online stores? I notice the thread starter's EF92 is Mullard driver tubes (6CQ6 MA - CV131), but those on my LD2+ have the designation 6CQ6 WB and 6CQ6 WM. Any difference?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys may i know is there any difference between the stock EF92 tubes on the LD2+ compare to the ones sold in online stores? I notice the thread starter's EF92 is Mullard driver tubes (6CQ6 MA - CV131), but those on my LD2+ have the designation 6CQ6 WB and 6CQ6 WM. Any difference?_

 

I don't know what all the coding on the tubes mean, but if a tube has the same brand (for example, Mullard) and number (CV131), I bet it sounds pretty much same, despite the presence of other coding.

 Maybe someone else can chime in here.


----------



## yrh0413

thanks mate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gonna place order on some 4015s.


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the thread starter's EF92 is Mullard driver tubes (6CQ6 MA - CV131), but those on my LD2+ have the designation 6CQ6 WB and 6CQ6 WM. Any difference?_

 

When I received the LD2++ it came with Ediswan EF92 not Mullard. At that time I had also sourced some Mullard CV131 - 6CQ6 as a rolling option. The Mullard tubes do sound different to the Ediswan. As "thread starter" I supose I should try and clarify the puzzles with some tube markings. From what I gather, the EF92 code was originally for Telefunken - Ediswan - Siemens but not Mullard, _they_ had their own code systems, but it's common for tubes to have codes printed on them which relate to alternate brands, such as finding EF92 on a Mullard CV131. So some tubes will have additional markings & codes to that of the actual maker, I suppose that if a _replacment/equivalent_ tube was seen to have the _'expected'_ code from an alternate brand on it, then it may sell better.

 To the question of the characters (MA, WB, WM) near to the Mullards '6CQ6' code on the CV's.. The characters usually are different, think of the characters as factory batch, group or lot numbers from manufacture. Sound isn't different.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know what all the coding on the tubes mean, but if a tube has the same brand (for example, Mullard) and number (CV131), I bet it sounds pretty much same, despite the presence of other coding.

 Maybe someone else can chime in here._

 

From what ive worked out, the CV codes were introduced for the military/government. Phillips, JAN and Mullard made a lot of tubes for them but not many were labelled with their logos. Some tube packaging can also have codes that refer to other brands printed or written on them. This military symbol is that of three vertical lines that join at the top as so..... /l\ ....but please note that if a tube does have this symbol on it with other codes it does'nt necessarily mean its a 'Military Issue' tube but simply the makers way of saying its an equivelant.

 Below is a list of makers code markings found on the actual tubes not the boxes. Each tube is grouped with its 'equivelants'. I assume that as Mullard made both a CV131 and CV4015 that it's highly likely that companys such as Westinghouse or Marconi’s Wireless Telegraph Co. etc, could have produced both types also. There are Lots of other brands which are not included on the list as I can't verify the markings ( that's for a future post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Driver Tube Codes - Lettering as found on Tube

 Military /l\ (Mullard) ----- CV4015 6065
 Mullard ----------------- CV4015 M8161
 Westinghouse ----------- 6065
 Military /l\ (Mullard) ----- CV131 6CQ6
 Mullard ----------------- CV131 6CQ6
 MWT ------------------- W77 
 Ediswan ---------------- EF92 
 Brimar ------------------ 9D6
 Sylvania ---------------- CV4015


Power Tube Codes - Lettering as found on Tube 

 - Only the first column of numbers is on the Tubes (in Russian) -

 Svetlana ---------- 6C19П-B ----- (6S19P-V --- 6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B)
 Ulyanov ----------- 6C19П-B ----- (6S19P-V --- 6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B)
 Svetlana ---------- 6C19П ------- (6S19P --- 6c19pi / 6c19ri)
 Ulyanov ----------- 6C19П ------- (6S19P --- 6c19pi / 6c19ri)
 Beijing (China) ----- 6C19-J

 edit:

 The 6C19П is a small power triode used in some high-end amplifiers.
 The Transcendent Sound T16 OTL ($3229 Tube Amp) uses 16 of these!
 The WooAudio 4 - Single-Ended Class-A ($1150 Tube Amp) uses 2,
 The REX VK-52SE ($10,000 Tube Amp) uses 4 of them,
 But most importantly the LD2++ has 2 aswell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This Link will take you to a simple webpage with a number of different tube boxes listed and pictured, another handy place for checking logos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 .


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Driver Tubes

*Military (Mullard) CV4015 6065
 Mullard CV4015 M8161
 Westinghouse 6065*
 Military (Mullard) CV131 6CQ6
 Mullard CV131 6CQ6
 MWT W77 
 Ediswan EF92 
 Brimar 9D6
*Sylvania CV4015*_

 

May i know where can i get those bold ones? I'd browsed vacumetube.net's price list and they only listed 6065 as $5 each. What manufacturer are those?

 And is they any difference between Military tubes and normal ones? I just found out those EF92s on my LD2+ bears the "/|\" symbol. Does the military tubes more durable or what?


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_May i know where can i get those bold ones? I'd browsed vacumetube.net's price list and they only listed 6065 as $5 each. What manufacturer are those?

 And is they any difference between Military tubes and normal ones? I just found out those EF92s on my LD2+ bears the "/|\" symbol. Does the military tubes more durable or what?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Please note that if a tube does have the /l\ symbol on it with other codes it does'nt necessarily mean its a 'Military Issue' tube but simply the makers way of saying its an equivalent.

 Sylvania CV4015 and Westinghouse 6065 were obtained from http://www.vacuumtubes.net/ and look for 6CQ6 in their price guide. If you require specific brands then simply email them the details of what you require, I found their service very good. Im sure if they have the stock you'll receive them swiftly.

 The Mullard M8161 were obtained from http://www.lichfieldelectronics or Here on their current eBay listing.

 The Military /l\ (Mullard) ones (can also be JAN) were obtained via eBay and it was just by chance that they were Military Issue-NOS. I wouldnt expect them to be hard to find. 'More durable?' Well i've seen mention of it on the net, but to be perfectly honest the branded ones appear slightly better made, but my branded are also newer. As for them sounding different, well theres nothing much to mention between the branded Mullards and the Military, it depends more on how much burn in the valves have had.

 As for the sound of the other 'CV4015-alikes', unfortunatly I dont know anyone else but myself that has the other ones at the moment (Vcoheda?). Still you can find my humble opinions of the Mullard, Westinghouse & Sylvania earlier on in this thread.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_6065's? Which ones.. One pair of Mullards I have (military stock) have 6065 and CV4015 on them, another pair of Mullards (branded) have M8161 and CV4015 on them, the Westinghouse only have 6065 on them, and the Sylvania have CV4015_

 

I got my tubes today. I was expecting Westinghouse 6065s but got the Sylvania CV4015s. Not sure why they sent me those. I checked a box that said "no equivalents." I guess I should have specified "Westinghouse" but I figured since they were the only tubes labelled 6065, that wasn't necessary. Oh well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes, they do look cheap. I'll burn them in for a while before giving them a go. Who knows. Maybe I will like them.


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You like the 4015s as well. Am I the only one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I listened to them again tonight (30 hrs of burn in). The detail and resolution is there, but the detail is not lacking on the CV131s either. The 4015s sound overly bright. I even tried them with my 650s (as dark as they come) and I still don't really like them. Maybe more burn in or try another pair.

 I feel like I'm missing out._

 

Something must be amiss.. The only CV4015 type that sounded poor for me were the Sylvania (using the HD650's). Clutching at straws but could it be an uneven balance with source/interconnects leaning towards the brighter side? I wouldn't normally suggest it, only you dont seem to be getting the best of these tubes (i'm assuming they are Mullards you're using). Perhaps they are a duff pair, perhaps the LD2++ has a fault? The thing is, with the equipment i'm using, I have never had them sound bright, harsh or anything but superb, and thats with only a days 'burn in' to start them off. With out any doubt, I have found that the Mullard CV4015 do certainly show up any poorly mastered or recorded music, giving a sense of the recording just lacking something, luckily all my music is on CD so its been just the odd disc. I have yet to try the CV4015 with the Svetlana 6C19П-B power tubes, when they arrive, I will let you know the outcome with those.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Sylvania. Who knows. Maybe I will like them_

 

I'll be surprised if you do!!


----------



## yrh0413

i just placed order on a pair of W77 and Mullard 4015s. Vacumetubes.net haven't reply my e-mail on the enquiries of Westinghouse and Sylvania tubes.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_





 i just placed order on a pair of W77 and Mullard 4015s. Vacumetubes.net haven't reply my e-mail on the enquiries of Westinghouse and Sylvania tubes._

 

Lets hope they are what they claim to be...it can be pot luck sometimes! 

 So far i've managed to gather these as drivers,

 1 Pair - Military Issue /l\ unbranded - CV4015 6065 (Mullard manf.)
 3 Pair - Mullard branded only - CV4015 M8161 (2 pair still NOS)
 1 Pair - Mullard branded also with /l\ symbol - CV131 6CQ6
 1 Pair - Westinghouse branded only - 6065
 1 Pair - Ediswan branded only - EF92
 1 Pair - Sylvania branded only - CV4015
 1 Pair - MWT branded only - W77

 But theres a few more I want to hear if they come along, like the Brimar, Phillips, and 6F21, V884, VP6 (if are compatible)


----------



## ttt3008

what are all the compatible tubes known for the little dot II++?


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what are all the compatible tubes known for the little dot II++?_

 

Check Here
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...9&postcount=10

 And Here
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...4&postcount=77

 Basically anything equivalent to EF92. Would in theory work. Be sure to double check if they are indeed equivalent.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ttt3008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what are all the compatible tubes known for the little dot II++?_

 

Read this thread. If you own a ++, it is worth it. Lots of good information here from other owners.


----------



## yrh0413

i'm getting the tubes for my LD2+ lolz. Just curious to know how they perform compare to the stock EF92s.


----------



## yrh0413

vacumetubes.net replied my e-mail, and it seems that they only have Sylvania 6065s.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_vacumetubes.net replied my e-mail, and it seems that they only have Sylvania 6065s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Yeah. I found that out as well, by ordering them. I requested 6065 (said "no substitutes") but they sent me the Sylvania CV4015s. Little annoyed. But not worth the hassle to return them. Still have yet to listen to them.


----------



## ktogun

I'm in the process of ordering new power tubes now, with these two choices, with good deals. 

 I can get the (6c19P) 6c19ri, 6S19P-V 6S19P Russian TUBE NOS, or the 6c19PI (6C19n-B). Which one is best? 

 Here are the links to the sales:

 (6c19P) 6c19ri
http://cgi.ebay.com/6S19P-6c19ri-Sve...QQcmdZViewItem

 6S19P-V 6S19P Russian TUBE NOS 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=290013960685

 6c19PI (6C19n-B)
http://thetubestore.com/sovtek6c19.html

 6S19P
http://cgi.ebay.com/6S19P-Highend-Tr...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ktogun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm in the process of ordering new power tubes now, with these two choices, with good deals. 

 I can get the (6c19P) 6c19ri, 6S19P-V 6S19P Russian TUBE NOS, or the 6c19PI (6C19n-B). Which one is best? 

 Here are the links to the sales:

 (6c19P) 6c19ri
http://cgi.ebay.com/6S19P-6c19ri-Sve...QQcmdZViewItem

 6S19P-V 6S19P Russian TUBE NOS 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=290013960685

 6c19PI (6C19n-B)
http://thetubestore.com/sovtek6c19.html

 6S19P
http://cgi.ebay.com/6S19P-Highend-Tr...QQcmdZViewItem_

 

The first and last one seem to be pretty good deals. 4 tubes for about $20 after shipping. One of those auctions says Svetlana but they don't look it. I think both of those auctions (1 & 4) are Ulyanov tubes, which is what most of us have. Those are good tubes. The second one -- a Sventlana -- is for one tube only, if i read it right. That's not going to help you. The tubestore is best if you don't want to order overseas (assuming you are in the US to begin with) or use eBay but 2 tubes from there will run you about $25. Better deals with the auctions. And even though they say Sovtek, it seems that they only sell Ulyanov as well.


----------



## ktogun

I just ordered four tubes from ebay at the seller, he has four more batches left I think:

http://cgi.ebay.com/6S19P-Highend-Tr...QQcmdZViewItem

 He had good pics and 100% rating. Pretty good deal for 4 tubes ($19). I couldn't find a trustworthy source for the Sovteks, so the Ulyanovs should do fine.


----------



## PYROphonez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ktogun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered four tubes from ebay at the seller, he has four more batches left I think:

http://cgi.ebay.com/6S19P-Highend-Tr...QQcmdZViewItem

 He had good pics and 100% rating. Pretty good deal for 4 tubes ($19). I couldn't find a trustworthy source for the Sovteks, so the Ulyanovs should do fine._

 

That's interesting. I might have to bid on some. Are they guaranteed to be working?


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ktogun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm in the process of ordering new power tubes now, with these two choices, with good deals. 

 I can get the (6c19P) 6c19ri, 6S19P-V 6S19P Russian TUBE NOS, or the 6c19PI (6C19n-B). Which one is best? 

 Here are the links to the sales:

 (6c19P) 6c19ri
http://cgi.ebay.com/6S19P-6c19ri-Sve...QQcmdZViewItem

 6S19P-V 6S19P Russian TUBE NOS 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=290013960685

 6c19PI (6C19n-B)
http://thetubestore.com/sovtek6c19.html

 6S19P
http://cgi.ebay.com/6S19P-Highend-Tr...QQcmdZViewItem_

 

The collective opinion seems to be that the 6C19П-B (6S19P-V / 6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B) is the better of the two types, Quotes.. V = "mechanically improved tubes", "high reliability tube".
 The question is which of the two brands is the better, Svetlana or Ulyanov.
 Be careful when ordering from the Tubestore, they list them as 6C19П-B, but I and some others received 6C19П.

 The 1st of your links are certainly not Svetlana as listed, they have Ulyanov logos.
 The 2nd link is clearly of a Svetlana 6C19П-B, but what good is just the one?
 The 3rd link, Tubestore..I mentioned already.
 The 4th link are clearly 6C19П Ulyanov, you can see by the spec sheet pictured with them.

 Which ever brand, Svetlana or Ulyanov, I would advise to get the 6C19П-B / 6S19P-V instead of the standard 6C19П / 6S19P (im not impressed with my standard ones).
 In your 1st link he lists them as the standard 6C19П ones, if they turned out to be the 6C19П-B, then its a good deal but from the pictures they do look standard to me.


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ktogun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered four tubes from ebay at the seller, he has four more batches left I think:

http://cgi.ebay.com/6S19P-Highend-Tr...QQcmdZViewItem

 He had good pics and 100% rating. Pretty good deal for 4 tubes ($19). I couldn't find a trustworthy source for the Sovteks, so the Ulyanovs should do fine._

 

There are no "Sovtek", they never made them, only distributed the Ulyanov and Svetlana in Sovtek packaging for the 'New Sensor Corporation' who own all three companys. edit..as metioned earlier in this thread


----------



## ktogun

The seller said they were new. I figure its a good deal, so we'll see. As long as they're better than the stock ones, I"m cool with it. The spec sheet said 6C19P-V, but the images don't match. Hopefully the spec sheet is right.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ktogun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The seller said they were new. I figure its a good deal, so we'll see. As long as they're better than the stock ones, I"m cool with it. The spec sheet said 6C19P-V, but the images don't match. Hopefully the spec sheet is right._

 

Stock are not that good. I'm sure they will be better.l


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ktogun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_The seller said they were new. I figure its a good deal, so we'll see. As long as they're better than the stock ones, I"m cool with it. The spec sheet said 6C19P-V, but the images don't match. Hopefully the spec sheet is right._

 

The photo of the spec sheet says 6C19П, he has put 6S19P-V in his text box above, which would be the 6C19П-B, lets hope they are the B


----------



## yrh0413

rain_uk may i know where can i get the Westinghouse 4015s?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rain_uk may i know where can i get the Westinghouse 4015s?_

 

The Westinghouse tubes will be labelled 6065, not 4015 (I think). The retailer is somewhere in this thread, but when others ordered (myself included), we received Sylvania 4015s. So if you do order, make sure to inquiry first whether the tube is actually a Westinghouse. Look through this thread. You will find it. There is a link as well.


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rain_uk may i know where can i get the Westinghouse 4015s?_

 

Yeah, as Vcoheda correctly stated the Westinghouse (that I received) have 6065 printed on them, the Sylvania have CV4015. They are equivalents but as with most brands they sound different. Be careful when ordering (seems to be the golden rule with tubes), I emailed these guys and asked which brands they had in stock. At the time they had both Westinghouse and Sylvania so I asked for a pair of each. Many other brands were produced, if anyone acquires some be sure to let us know how they sound, good or bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Vcoheda, what did you think of the Sylvania?


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Westinghouse tubes will be labelled 6065, not 4015 (I think). The retailer is somewhere in this thread, but when others ordered (myself included), we received Sylvania 4015s. So if you do order, make sure to inquiry first whether the tube is actually a Westinghouse. Look through this thread. You will find it. There is a link as well._

 

you mean vacumetube.net? I mailed them and they only have the Sylvanias. I guess they ran out of Westinghouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My M1861s should be arriving next week, and my hands are getting really itchy for other tubes


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vcoheda, what did you think of the Sylvania?_

 

Haven't tried them yet. I've been listening to my computer setup (Aria) almost exclusively as of late. That's what happens when you have to work all the time. Also if you notice my sig, I just ordered a Little Dot Micro Tube. But I guess that is for another thread.


----------



## Koolind

Hello folks...

 Finally my powertubes arrived from bulgaria... I sort of bought in blind with a crappy pic of a unidentified tube.. but it was cheap and i gave it a shot.. 

 i got rewarded with getting 4 lovely "6C19n-B" tubes... 







 Have just mounted them and allready i am feeling that it is better sounding... better bass and a little more kick in the bass...

 According to the tube logos my tubes is old stock Svetlana's.. so thats good i guess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back to listening with my new tubes


----------



## yrh0413

congrats man, my Mullard CV4015s have just arrived too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i'm too busy to test them out today


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_congrats man, my Mullard CV4015s have just arrived too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i'm too busy to test them out today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yea i also got those.. but actually dont think the difference with those are that great IMO. Maybe a little improvement... The powertubes instead i think gave a step up with some more impactfull bass and just a little more energy i think...


----------



## yrh0413

unfortunately mine is a LD2+. Dang!


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_i got rewarded with getting 4 lovely "6C19n-B" tubes..._

 

Great News!! Good that you lucked out!!

 The Svetlana 6C19П-B which I aquired from the Ukraine should arrive very soon, I hope!!
 It's been 7 days since payment received (they dont have paypal), I guess from the Ukraine its going to be a minimum of a week..


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great News!! Good that you lucked out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Svetlana 6C19П-B which I aquired from the Ukraine should arrive very soon, I hope!!
 It's been 7 days since payment received (they dont have paypal), I guess from the Ukraine its going to be a minimum of a week.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yea and i got 4 of them for 17$ shipped... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i even got a backup pair...

 How long is the lifetime on such tubes btw ?


----------



## Koolind

These tubes is really a mess to buy... well i was lucky to get the svetlana 6C19n-B version.. But the tubes on the picture is indeed not the tubes i have recieved. No complaints from me though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And futhermore the header said it was the improved version... but the datasheet says its the normal version...

 AND... the boxes the tubes was delivered in seems to be the original boxes, and they have 6C19n printed on them only ?

 they arrived and i looked at the boxes and were disapointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Opened the box and saw the -B and got on my happy face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heh


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_How long is the lifetime on such tubes btw ?_

 

How long is a piece of string...
 There are some elaborate claims (3000hrs I read somewhere)
 I personally think i'm likely to drop & smash mine before they wear up with all this rolling going on


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long is a piece of string... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 There are some elaborate claims (3000hrs I read somewhere)
 I personally think i'm likely to drop & smash mine before they wear up with all this rolling going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

As long as they are not faulty, they should last a good long time.


----------



## yrh0413

Ok here's my final review on the Mullard M8161s. I'm not sure which is the Mullard's new logo. The logo printed on the M8161s looks like Transformers's logo, but the one on my EF92s bears a large shield with "Mullard" printed across.

 Sound wise i would say this is definitely an improvement over the stock EF92s. The M8161s glow dimmer than the EF92s, only showing a bright orange dot at the top of the filament and faint glow at the bottom. It definitely won't give you the impression that it sounded completely different, but you'll still hear the differences.

 The most obvious improvement is it sounded cleaner than the EF92s. I can hear the performers grasp for air loud and clear during intervals in "Sonata No.2 In C Major", wow! I'm pretty positive that the M8161s give a slightly wider soundstage from what i heard. Instrument separation is better too especially on classical orchestra tracks. Bass wise its slightly tighter than the EF92s but it still ain't as impactful as my SR80s.

 One minor drawback: I'm not sure whether its because of the changes in soundstage, vocals appeared to be slightly laid back. You know, you can hear all the details emerging out of no where, which makes you kindda not-paying-attention on the main singer.


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok here's my final review on the Mullard M8161s. I'm not sure which is the Mullard's new logo. The logo printed on the M8161s looks like Transformers's logo, but the one on my EF92s bears a large shield with "Mullard" printed across.

 Sound wise i would say this is definitely an improvement over the stock EF92s. The M8161s glow dimmer than the EF92s, only showing a bright orange dot at the top of the filament and faint glow at the bottom. It definitely won't give you the impression that it sounded completely different, but you'll still hear the differences.

 The most obvious improvement is it sounded cleaner than the EF92s. I can hear the performers grasp for air loud and clear during intervals in "Sonata No.2 In C Major", wow! I'm pretty positive that the M8161s give a slightly wider soundstage from what i heard. Instrument separation is better too especially on classical orchestra tracks. Bass wise its slightly tighter than the EF92s but it still ain't as impactful as my SR80s.

 One minor drawback: I'm not sure whether its because of the changes in soundstage, vocals appeared to be slightly laid back. You know, you can hear all the details emerging out of no where, which makes you kindda not-paying-attention on the main singer._

 


 great description i think... A little more clear sound were the only thing i could say about them.. hehe...


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Those M8161 sound great with my 640c

 At last the 6C19П-B Svetlana's have arrived!!!
 Will post with impressions after burn in..


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

These Svetlana 6C19П-B certainly give the bass!!

 Okay, i've been using the stock Beijing 6C19-J now since receiving the LD2++, I tried the Ulyanov 6C19П but wasn't impressed so went back to the Beijing. As mentioned in each post, all of my previous rolling, was done with the Beijing as powers.
 The Svetlana 6C19П-B have just changed things. The driver tubes I have, now have a much different sound. They are louder by far, the bass is damn good, stereo seperation is better, etc. They dont sound as warm as with the Beijing to me (less tubey I supose), and the sound with female vocals on the M8161 is presented differently... This got me wondering, so I have rolled most of the drivers with the 6C19П-B now (with no sleep).
 The M8161 isn't the only tube that has changed its character with these 6C19П-B. With all of the driver tubes I have, the sound has changed. I have noticed that with some of them they now sound more alike than when paired with the Beijing, there certainly isn't such a diference between the CV131 and the CV4015 but its still there, just not as much of a jump, more subtle.
 The stock Beijing for me let me hear the drivers in a totally different light compared to the Svetlana 6C19П-B, there's no denying that if given a choice of the two I choose the Svetlana 6C19П-B, but the M8161 with those Beijing still have that magic for me, maybe it's a synergy thing..
 On a rainy day sometime, when the Svetlana decide to die, the Beijing will be there, like a welcome old freind..


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 These Svetlana 6C19П-B certainly give the bass!!

 Okay, i've been using the stock Beijing 6C19-J now since receiving the LD2++, I tried the Ulyanov 6C19П but wasn't impressed so went back to the Beijing. As mentioned in each post, all of my previous rolling, was done with the Beijing as powers.
 The Svetlana 6C19П-B have just changed things. The driver tubes I have, now have a much different sound. They are louder by far, the bass is damn good, stereo seperation is better, etc. They dont sound as warm as with the Beijing to me (less tubey I supose), and the sound with female vocals on the M8161 is presented differently... This got me wondering, so I have rolled most of the drivers with the 6C19П-B now (with no sleep).
 The M8161 isn't the only tube that has changed its character with these 6C19П-B. With all of the driver tubes I have, the sound has changed. I have noticed that with some of them they now sound more alike than when paired with the Beijing, there certainly isn't such a diference between the CV131 and the CV4015 but its still there, just not as much of a jump, more subtle.
 The stock Beijing for me let me hear the drivers in a totally different light compared to the Svetlana 6C19П-B, there's no denying that if given a choice of the two I choose the Svetlana 6C19П-B, but the M8161 with those Beijing still have that magic for me, maybe it's a synergy thing..
 On a rainy day sometime, when the Svetlana decide to die, the Beijing will be there, like a welcome old freind..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I prefer the 6C19П-B by far.. Love the bass they deliver.. there are so much more life in the lower bass compared to the stock..
 Havent tried those with other than the M8161 drivers though (havent got others)

 Would recomend people to get the 6C19П-B if you can find some. Havent tried any others, but sure like theese.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Rain_uk.. have you bought 10 of them in that auction ? or just some like them ?


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I prefer the 6C19П-B by far.. Love the bass they deliver.. Rain_uk.. have you bought 10 of them in that auction ? or just some like them ?_

 

Yeah, it was for ten..and ten received, although they were not all for me..


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, it was for ten..and ten received, although they were not all for me.._

 

ah ok.. i bought 4 tubes.. so i got backups


----------



## John D.

Greeting to everyone in Head-Fl land

 My first post is a question. I just ordered a Little Dot ll++, should be here in a week or so.I have just read thru this 
 thread (very interesting) and was wondering. The consensus is that the stock tubes that come with this unit, can 
 be improved upon. EF92 driver tubes, 6C19 J (Military) power tubes.
 Does someone have a suggestion for some replacement tubes, the thread discussion is a little over whelming as this
 is my first headphone amp, and tubes to boot! I'm very excited about receiving this unit and would like to have some
 alternate tubes on hand to roll thru this thing. Looking forward to some responses from the experinced ones here!!!

 Thanks,
 JD


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Greeting to everyone in Head-Fl land

 My first post is a question. I just ordered a Little Dot ll++, should be here in a week or so.I have just read thru this 
 thread (very interesting) and was wondering. The consensus is that the stock tubes that come with this unit, can 
 be improved upon. EF92 driver tubes, 6C19 J (Military) power tubes.
 Does someone have a suggestion for some replacement tubes, the thread discussion is a little over whelming as this
 is my first headphone amp, and tubes to boot! I'm very excited about receiving this unit and would like to have some
 alternate tubes on hand to roll thru this thing. Looking forward to some responses from the experinced ones here!!!

 Thanks,
 JD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Hi John,

 This is a list previously posted by rain_uk. It lists the currently available tubes for the LD2++.

 Good Luck


 Driver Tube Codes - Lettering as found on Tube

 Military /l\ (Mullard) ----- CV4015 6065
 Mullard ----------------- CV4015 M8161
 Westinghouse ----------- 6065
 Military /l\ (Mullard) ----- CV131 6CQ6
 Mullard ----------------- CV131 6CQ6
 MWT ------------------- W77 
 Ediswan ---------------- EF92 
 Brimar ------------------ 9D6
 Sylvania ---------------- CV4015


 Power Tube Codes - Lettering as found on Tube 

 - Only the first column of numbers is on the Tubes (in Russian) -

 Svetlana ---------- 6C19П-B ----- (6S19P-V --- 6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B)
 Ulyanov ----------- 6C19П-B ----- (6S19P-V --- 6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B)
 Svetlana ---------- 6C19П ------- (6S19P --- 6c19pi / 6c19ri)
 Ulyanov ----------- 6C19П ------- (6S19P --- 6c19pi / 6c19ri)
 Beijing (China) ----- 6C19-J


----------



## kg4icn

It sounds like the Svetlana 6C19П-B is a good power tube from the discriptions on this thread. I am happy to hear what everyone has had to say about the LDII++.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is everybody's favorite driver tube to use along with the Svetlana 6C19П-B?

 Also- I have only had my LDII++ for three days, but I get a medium volume crackle sound in the left ear. I swapped the right tubes for the left ones and the sound moved to the other ear. Sounds to me like one of mine is bad. I am using Senn HD-600 cans. One of the 6C19-J tubes that came with the unit is twice the glow from the other.

 -logan


----------



## kg4icn

I emailed the following to David at Little Dot.-

 "Hello David-

 Do you sell any tubes sets other than the stock tubes for the Little Dot II++?
 I also see other users warn not to use amp for more than a couple hours because of damage to unit due to heat. Will it hurt the system to use it all day at work for 8 hours or more? I didn't see any reference in the user guide for what the duty cycle of this amp was. 

 Thanks!! Can't wait for the T_100 to get here!

 -Logan"

 He promptly replied-

 "Hello Logan,

 No we do not stock any tubes other than the EF92 or 6C19. As for using the amp for extended hours, there is no harm in doing so. I think the source of this thought is the resistors discoloring a bit, however this is a fairly common occurrence, and cosmetic only. 

 Best Regards,
 David"


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does someone have a suggestion for some replacement tubes, the thread discussion is a little over whelming as this
 is my first headphone amp, and tubes to boot!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The consensus is that the stock tubes that come with this unit, can be improved upon. Does someone have a suggestion for some replacement tubes._

 

The 'Svetlana 6C19П-B' are worthwhile for a power tube roll (the '-B' on the end is the difference, the standard '6C19П' I own are not as good, I beleive the '-B' sound better regardless of brand)
 I am probably in the minority with my next statement...but I do find the original stock power tubes (Beijing 6C19-J) to have an enjoyable character when partnered with the 'M8161' drivers, but it could just be a lucky synergy thing with my system of course. For driver tubes I recomend the 'Mullard - CV4015 M8161 6065 & CV131' they are generally thought of as good tubes, but hey if anyone trys something not yet mentioned in this thread then do let us know (good or bad).... anyone running the 'Phillips CV131' drivers or 'Brimar 9D6'???


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also- I have only had my LDII++ for three days, but I get a medium volume crackle sound in the left ear. I swapped the right tubes for the left ones and the sound moved to the other ear. Sounds to me like one of mine is bad. I am using Senn HD-600 cans. One of the 6C19-J tubes that came with the unit is twice the glow from the other._

 

Both tubes should glow the same, so could certainly be a duff tube, my advice is to try another set of tubes.
 edit: 'kg4icn' where are you located?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sounds like the Svetlana 6C19П-B is a good power tube from the discriptions on this thread. I am happy to hear what everyone has had to say about the LDII++.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is everybody's favorite driver tube to use along with the Svetlana 6C19П-B?

 Also- I have only had my LDII++ for three days, but I get a medium volume crackle sound in the left ear. I swapped the right tubes for the left ones and the sound moved to the other ear. Sounds to me like one of mine is bad. I am using Senn HD-600 cans. One of the 6C19-J tubes that came with the unit is twice the glow from the other.

 -logan_

 

Try replacing the tubes. If that doesn't cure the problem, ship it back for a new one. My first LD2++ did not work right. I heard a very prominent crackling sound from my headphones when using the amp. But it wasn't the tubes, as I replaced all of them and still heard it. I replaced the fuse as well. No luck. Read (browse through) this thread for my posts. I sent mine back and got a new one. New amp has no problems. Sounds great.

 Contact David and inform him of the problem. Make sure to keep him in the loop. If you have to return it for a new one, he will understand why. They are very customer friendly. They sent me my new amp almost right away. Hassle free. Just had to return the bad one.

 Good luck.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I emailed the following to David at Little Dot.-

 "Hello David-

 Do you sell any tubes sets other than the stock tubes for the Little Dot II++?
 I also see other users warn not to use amp for more than a couple hours because of damage to unit due to heat. Will it hurt the system to use it all day at work for 8 hours or more? I didn't see any reference in the user guide for what the duty cycle of this amp was. 

 Thanks!! Can't wait for the T_100 to get here!

 -Logan"

 He promptly replied-

 "Hello Logan,

 No we do not stock any tubes other than the EF92 or 6C19. As for using the amp for extended hours, there is no harm in doing so. I think the source of this thought is the resistors discoloring a bit, however this is a fairly common occurrence, and cosmetic only. 

 Best Regards,
 David"_

 

I know what David says, but this amp gets so hot that I don't trust leaving it on for more than 4-5 hours at a time. I mean it gets pretty hot. I have a Micro Tube as well and leave that thing running nonstop. And even then it only gets a little warm. To be on the safe side, I would turn the ++ off every few hours. Can't hurt.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Greeting to everyone in Head-Fl land

 My first post is a question. I just ordered a Little Dot ll++, should be here in a week or so.I have just read thru this 
 thread (very interesting) and was wondering. The consensus is that the stock tubes that come with this unit, can 
 be improved upon. EF92 driver tubes, 6C19 J (Military) power tubes.
 Does someone have a suggestion for some replacement tubes, the thread discussion is a little over whelming as this
 is my first headphone amp, and tubes to boot! I'm very excited about receiving this unit and would like to have some
 alternate tubes on hand to roll thru this thing. Looking forward to some responses from the experinced ones here!!!

 Thanks,
 JD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I found that changing the power tubes resulted in a noticeable improvement in sound while switching the driver tubes was more to alter the characteristics of that sound. The former is done more so for improvement; the latter, for variety.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_'kg4icn' where are you located?_

 

I live in Black Mountain NC, US
 Thanks for the help- ordered new tubes tonight. I also have the Little Dot T_100 coming in a few days. Already in US customs!! Woot!

 (T_100 model w/tubes!)


----------



## kg4icn

I just found in the specifications for the 6C19П-B tube that the hour life rating is 1000hrs+ and for the 6C19П it is 2000hrs+. Looks like all the other specs are the same with the exception of plate distance inside the tube. 

 I want some now!


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I also have the Little Dot T_100 coming in a few days. Already in US customs!! Woot! (T_100 model w/tubes!)_

 

Looks like a tidy little T-Amp.

 Did you order the one with the tube stage in it? Seems worth it for an extra $20. I read your 'other forum' posts, seems there's some confusion over prices.. do you feel you paid to much?

 Anyway, as there's no headphone socket it's no good for me

 edit: _I guess 'w/tubes' means you have ordered the tube stage - Its 3.30am  Im tired, I should not "just pop on Head-Fi" at midnight again...._


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like a tidy little T-Amp.

 Did you order the one with the tube stage in it? Seems worth it for an extra $20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read your 'other forum' posts, seems theres some confusion over prices.. do you feel you paid to much?

 Anyway, as theres no headphone socket it's no good for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I did get the model w/ tube stage and an extra set of tubes. I ordered from David here in the US. I checked shipping and it was about $110 from other shippers and David has been great to deal with.

 I was listening to my little dot too loud!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sounds like loose tin foil in the left speaker of my HD600's now. I think I turned the speaker inside out.


----------



## kg4icn

I found someone who has the 6C19n-B and the 6C19n-BP tubes... wonder if they are interchangable... both are Ulianovsk brand I think.

 EDIT: looks like they are http://www.gstube.com/data/?mmm=642
 got some on the way now! see if I can't burn something up.


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found someone who has the 6C19n-B and the 6C19n-BP tubes... wonder if they are interchangable... both are Ulianovsk brand I think.

 EDIT: looks like they are http://www.gstube.com/data/?mmm=642
 got some on the way now! see if I can't burn something up._

 

6C19n-BP <-- sounds interesting ?

 Let us know how they are ?... Havent seen BP's before ? I got the svetlana B's and they are just great i think...


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found someone who has the 6C19n-B and the 6C19n-BP tubes... wonder if they are interchangable... both are Ulianovsk brand I think.

 EDIT: looks like they are http://www.gstube.com/data/?mmm=642
 got some on the way now! see if I can't burn something up._

 

Where did you find them? any more available?


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I found someone who has the 6C19n-B and the 6C19n-BP tubes... wonder if they are interchangable... both are Ulianovsk brand I think.

 EDIT: looks like they are http://www.gstube.com/data/?mmm=642
 got some on the way now! see if I can't burn something up._

 

YeY! more tubes are surfacing!
 Anyone who trys them, let us all know how they compare
 The 6C19n-BP appear to be even less microphonic than the other two, but a lot of figures are missing on that spec sheet... lets hope they will work with the LD2++


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found someone who has the 6C19n-B and the 6C19n-BP tubes... wonder if they are interchangable... both are Ulianovsk brand I think.

 EDIT: looks like they are http://www.gstube.com/data/?mmm=642
 got some on the way now! see if I can't burn something up._

 

I got an email that my order did not process correctly. Grrr. They have over a thousand of both tubes in stock but I need to order $200 or more before they will ship. Anybody need about fifty tubes? LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6C19n-B =$4.00 and 6C19n-BP =$4.50.


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got an email that my order did not process correctly. Grrr. They have over a thousand of both tubes in stock but I need to order $200 or more before they will ship. Anybody need about fifty tubes? LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6C19n-B =$4.00 and 6C19n-BP =$4.50._

 

Find some other place to buy. Many are available on ebay. Do a google search and you shall find!


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Find some other place to buy. Many are available on ebay. Do a google search and you shall find!_

 

Ordered some from www.thetubestore.com too and come to find out they are not the B type. I will keep watching eBay! I have used google and dogpile without much luck. Thanks for the info!


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ordered some from www.thetubestore.com too and come to find out they are not the B type. I will keep watching eBay! I have used google and dogpile without much luck. Thanks for the info!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

6S19P-V or 6C19Pi-B


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_6S19P-V or 6C19Pi-B_

 

B is V , The Russian B symbol when translated it seems is a V, it can get confusing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Russian = 6C19П-B or 6C19П etc
 Translated = 6S19P-V or 6S19P etc, you get the picture.

 edit: Also so many variables of description, perhaps due to lack of correct character sets for Russian symbols , like when П is sometimes typed as an n, but the П translated is actually a P, and C is S.


----------



## kg4icn

My google search is bringing back many more results now! Thanks!


----------



## vcoheda

If you find anyone who sells tubes labelled Brimar 9D6, let us know. Still on the hunt for a pair.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_If you find anyone who sells tubes labelled Brimar 9D6, let us know. Still on the hunt for a pair.




_

 


 X2


----------



## Gaso

X3


----------



## kg4icn

The tube gods don't like me... I have made six orders for the 6C19n-B/6C19Pi-v. For one reason or another they have all fell through now. I hope I get the one set I have found on eBay. *sniffle*


----------



## vcoheda

I recently emailed a supplier that said they carried "9D6" tubes. No other description was available. I asked if any of the tubes were labelled "Brimar 9D6." Have yet to hear back. I bet they are just equivalents.


----------



## Gaso

A quick search at ebay uk suggests there is also a Ediswan 9D6:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=250073583931


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A quick search at ebay uk suggests there is also a Ediswan 9D6:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=250073583931_

 

There's no picture. I doubt that listing is accurate. I think only Brimar front labelled their tubes 9D6.


----------



## kg4icn

I found a used SPIRA *9D6* that claims to produce good sound.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SPIRA-Blow-Up-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I found a used SPIRA *9D6* that claims to produce good sound.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SPIRA-Blow-Up-...QQcmdZViewItem_

 

Ahhh, the mystical 9D6 comes in many guises!!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found a used SPIRA *9D6* that claims to produce good sound._

 







 Good one.


----------



## kg4icn

I wonder what these sound like... http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260059512371

 I wish the tubes had dates on them- kinda like buying aged wine.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_





 I wonder what these sound like... http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260059512371

 I wish the tubes had dates on them- kinda like buying aged wine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I so badly want more power tubes to roll. Cant believe those drivers slipped past unnoticed tho

 edit: anyone know of other brands for powers other than Svetlana, Ulyanov & Beijing?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I so badly want more power tubes to roll._

 

The first step is admitting the problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ++ has limited tube rolling capabilities. If you want to gorge yourself with tube rolling, you need to get a single power amp. The possibilities will never be exhausted, although your wallet may.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_The first step is admitting the problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ++ has limited tube rolling capabilities. If you want to gorge yourself with tube rolling, you need to get a single power amp. The possibilities will never be exhausted, although your wallet may._

 


 The LD's certainly give you a taste for it that's for sure, but they sound so damn good! You also become a jedi master at using google, I no longer need a keyboard..the force is strong in this one


----------



## DanT

I receive my Svetlana 6C19П-B

 Very Early impression is Wow Bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 . They seem to have much more bass than the Ulyanov but the mid and high seem to be slightly recess in contrast. 

 I'll post more when I listen to it for a longer period

 I also receive my HH CV131. Those have been a deception They seem to fall a bit flat and lackluster. Maybe they'll develop into something more with more time. 

 Here a picture
http://dtserver.homeip.net:83/hhcv131.jpg





 I also receive some La radiotechnique Pro which seem more promising but I still need more time to have a proper judgment. They seem to have the "flash" feature similar to the ediswan.

 So 3 pair of power tube (Svetlana Ulyanov Chinese) and 6 pair of driver tube(Mullard EF92, Ediswan EF92, MWT W77, Mullards m8161, La Radiotechnique EF92, HH CV131) 
 3 X 6 = 18 combo in total not bad.

 I will post update when I have more time with the tube


----------



## vcoheda

And I thought this thread was dead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those tubes look wierd. What's with all the metal inside?


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I receive my Svetlana 6C19П-B

 Very Early impression is Wow Bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 . They seem to have much more bass than the Ulyanov but the mid and high seem to be slightly recess in contrast. 

 I'll post more when I listen to it for a longer period

 I also receive my HH CV131. Those have been a deception They seem to fall a bit flat and lackluster. Maybe they'll develop into something more with more time. 

 Here a picture
http://dtserver.homeip.net:83/hhcv131.jpg





 I also receive some La radiotechnique Pro which seem more promising but I still need more time to have a proper judgment. They seem to have the "flash" feature similar to the ediswan.

 So 3 pair of power tube (Svetlana Ulyanov Chinese) and 6 pair of driver tube(Mullard EF92, Ediswan EF92, MWT W77, Mullards m8161, La Radiotechnique EF92, HH CV131) 
 3 X 6 = 18 combo in total not bad.

 I will post update when I have more time with the tube_

 

What no 9D6?? !! Great picture BTW!


----------



## DanT

Here a pic of the RTF EF92 imported from Holland which look normal

http://dtserver.homeip.net:83/rtfef92.jpg





 The HH look like they drill the outside metal part that why I bought them thinking they may be different


----------



## penguindude

DanT, im guessing those CV131 have the same sound signature as the Mullard CV131 - warm, bass-heavy with recessed highs....


----------



## John D.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The LD's certainly give you a taste for it that's for sure, but they sound so damn good! You also become a jedi master at using google, I no longer need a keyboard..the force is strong in this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just received my LD ll++ yesterday. I'm really enjoying it, and am in the mood to order some backup tubes. I've tried some searches with suggestions already mentioned in this thread with not too much luck to speak of.
 If anyone has some links for tubes for the LD ll++ I would really appreciate it.

 Thanks,
 JD


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received my LD ll++ yesterday. I'm really enjoying it, and am in the mood to order some backup tubes. I've tried some searches with suggestions already mentioned in this thread with not too much luck to speak of.
 If anyone has some links for tubes for the LD ll++ I would really appreciate it.

 Thanks,
 JD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I found that a couple people on ebay were my best source- I searched for the tube I wanted under advanced search- selecting "already ended auctions" and clicked "ask seller a question". I got lucky three times that way now and the sellers had more tubes.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I found that a couple people on ebay were my best source- I searched for the tube I wanted under advanced search- selecting "already ended auctions" and clicked "ask seller a question". I got lucky three times that way now and the sellers had more tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Now they'll all be at it!


----------



## atbglenn

I just ordered a pair of Unbranded Mullard M8161 (CV4015) tubes off ebay item #140085701545. He has 24 on hand. I hope these tubes will work


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atbglenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I just ordered a pair of Unbranded Mullard M8161 (CV4015) tubes off ebay item #140085701545. He has 24 on hand. I hope these tubes will work_

 

That looks like the same lettering as the Mullard M8161/6065 (from the rear) Nice tubes!!

 edit: Yes, I just noticed where they are from, "Believed to be Mullard" as he says.. the Mullards I had from him were in the boxes he describes..you can see the ones I had in this pic and see the lettering is almost exact..






Link to ebay item #140085701545


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That looks like the same lettering as the Mullard M8161/6065 (from the rear) Nice tubes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: Yes, I just noticed where they are from, they are the Mullard..

Link_

 

I guess I'll order another pair then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## grinchy

Just got my new to me LDII++ so I'm curious to see the results of all of your listening. Right now I'm on the stock tubes. . .


----------



## Gaso

I've been listening to those unbranded, supposedly military Mullard CV4015's for some time now and they have proven to be a big improvment over the stock mushy Mullard CV131 (6CQ6 /|\). These tubes separate better, they are a bit leaner and have tons of detail and they are not as vaquely liquid as the stock tubes (LD2+ stock tubes, that is). The hump in bass is gone, but instead there is better, clearer bass that seems to go much deeper. And mid-to high frequencies... oh my. Acoustic guitars have never sounded so good.

 These tubes mate well with K701, not so well with Beyer DT-531 (in my opinion LD2+ doesn't in itself mate with DT-531 at all because the amp seems to kill the groove from these cans, they seem to like a certain slam that simply isn't there with LD2+).

 I recommend you test these out, it's a cheap experiment.

 I have russian 4P1L's (the cyrillic lettering look like 4N1N to westerners) coming to replace the stock chinese 4P1S power tubes, let's see how they mate with K701.


----------



## ericwatson

I have amperex EF92 (2 driver tubes) and mullard 4015 (2 driver tubes) I bought extra and thinking of getting rid of these you can pm me


----------



## syncmaster68

Hello!

 I have spotted some tubes on the net and I would like to know if you really think they are worth using on a Little Dot II ++:
*6S19P (6c19ri) Svetlana Tubes*. 
 They are power tubes, right? What's their average life span?
 Is there anyone who already uses them and could describe the way they sound? I know that opinions may vary(already read some on this forum), but are they an improvement over the stock tubes or not?

 Thanks.


----------



## syncmaster68

bump


----------



## Ron_Barcello

just ordered two for my Little Dot 2++
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 next action is to hunt some power tubes from Russia (or Ukraine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *syncmaster68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Hello!

 I have spotted some tubes on the net and I would like to know if you really think they are worth using on a Little Dot II ++:
*6S19P (6c19ri) Svetlana Tubes*. 
 They are power tubes, right? What's their average life span?
 Is there anyone who already uses them and could describe the way they sound? I know that opinions may vary(already read some on this forum), but are they an improvement over the stock tubes or not?

 Thanks._

 

Yes they are the power tubes. The Svetlana 6C19П (6S19P) are quoted on specifications to have a minimum life span of 2000hrs so they should last you a good long while. They certainly make the driver tubes you partner with them sound very different to the stock Beijing 6C19-J...whether or not you like the changes is a matter of taste, most do. The 6C19П I have are the Ulyanov brand so I cant give you a personal opinion on the ones youv'e spotted, although I do have the Svetlana 6C19П-B which I find a huge change from the 6C19-J, with enhanced bass being the most promanant. When ordering be sure to check the brand markings on the tubes if possible, to make sure you know what you are getting, examples...

 Below are the Svetlana (6C19П-B)





 Below are the Ulyanov (6C19П)





 Below are the Svetlana (6C19П-BP) _ >> has anyone tried these with LD2++ yet?_





 Hope this helps


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


 Below are the Svetlana (6C19П-BP) _ >> has anyone tried these with LD2++ yet?_





 Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Oh thoose look interesting i think... Anyone who got a pair of theese... I personally love the Svetlana 6C19П-B's over the stock tubes...


----------



## vcoheda

Just thought I would give a bump to my favorite thread. I have been spending the last week or two listening to my LD2++. Love this amp. I am a little concerned about how hot it gets, but every 5 hours or so I turn it off to cool down. Other than that, no complaints whatsoever. I still haven't listened to all my tubes, but my favorite combo is still any non-stock power tubes (the stock sound bad to me) and the Mullard CV131s. Very lush. Lots of body. Full bass. In general, a warm tube which produces a lovely sound. I have acquired a taste for the Mullard M8161 too. At first they sounded awful, but after lots of burn in, the shrillness/harshness that I heard was gone. They have better detail and separation that the CV131, but sound a bit lean and flat at times as well. I would love to find a tube that combined the best of these. Of what I have tried, these two tubes are my favorites.

 I saw an auction for some Mullard EF92s with yellow print. They are supposed to sound better than the ones with white print. They looked much cooler as well. Anyone heard them or have anything else to add.

 I would love to hear from some new LD2++ owners.


----------



## syncmaster68

I'm still waiting for my LD2++ amp.

 In the meantime, I got some unbranded "Mullard"M8161 and some Svetlana 6S19P tubes. I hope that at least one combination will sound pleasing to my ears.


----------



## kg21

Found this after looking for the different tubes mentioned in this thread: Brimar 9D6, 4 available. Gonna pass on it myself, dont have that much to spend on tubes right now.

http://cgi.ebay.ie/EF92-9D6-W77-BRIM...QQcmdZViewItem

 also one more
http://cgi.ebay.ie/9D6-Brimar_W0QQit...QQcmdZViewItem

 Wish there were more choices for powertube...


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Brimar 9D6, 4 available..
 Wish there were more choices for powertube..._

 

I also yearn for more power tube choice
 Thanks for posting the 9D6 link, I been after some for a while and have just grabbed a pair.
 I have emailed the seller to ensure they are as described, before I pay..


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Found this after looking for the different tubes mentioned in this thread: Brimar 9D6, 4 available. Gonna pass on it myself, dont have that much to spend on tubes right now._

 

So tempting. But $31 USD (after shipping) for two tubes is not cheap. Just spent some money today on audio stuff. I think I will wait for impressions first or a slightly better deal.

 Of course, there is always tomorrow. Another day to spend money.


----------



## grinchy

Oh crap. I just bought two of the unbranded Mullards (thanks for the link).
 Now I'm going to have to find some of these Russian tubes too. I know in like three weeks I'm going to have 50 or 60 tubes here.

 Oh, PM me if you're interested in splitting a lot of 10 of these Russian driver tubes - that or perhaps if you have another brand of driver we can work a trade.

 And the amp sounds peachy to me in stock shape.


----------



## penguindude

Wait until u try it with the Russian 6C19Pi-B power tubes. The bass gets much tighter and punchier and less coloration to the overall sound. 

 Glad ure enjoying the amp!


----------



## grinchy

6C19П-B

 I'm not having any luck finding the Svetlana's lots of Uly's available. Anyone buy two too many of the Svet's?
 Please please drop me a pm.

 Edit: Placed a bid for a lot of 10 Uly-B - or so I think. Auction ends soon so if I win it's just the three week wait . . .


----------



## syncmaster68

Ok, so I finally got my silver Little dot2++. 
 First impressions on stock tubes are positive. Nice build quality overall, it seems to work all right. It gets hot, hotter than any amp I 've ever had, but I am ready to cope with it provided it gave me the sound quality I expect.

 Given my poor sources (a crappy sound card and a very modest Sony DVD/CD player) and the lack of burn-in I cannot give a proper review of its sound quality.

 For instance there is no hum, pop, crack, buzz or hiss whatsoever. It's dead black at the listening level I can use (which is not very loud, actually). I hot-swapped headphones, turned on/off the amp repeatedly, it acts like a SS one.

 Gave it a try on Senns HD595 and it drives them easily, they get too loud for me with knob almost to minimum. They sound much better on the Little dot than on the PA2V2 I used to have. It's no hype, it's as plain as daylight.
 There is plenty of tuneful bass - what kind of ears do have those who think 595's haven't got enough bass?? Maybe I should say that I don't particularly enjoy the use of subwoofers...They give me headaches.
 I can hear that clean voices sound sweeter than unamped.Steel guitars seem to revel into being amplified through this amp.
 Treble is ok, I don't notice any unusual harshness. There is a hint of congestion when there is a lot of high frequency activity, but maybe it's the source.

 On Beyer DT231 Pro I have to turn up the volume more. Highs get a little bright, but mids are better than unamped. Bass is good, but it is softer than on Senns and it lacks the lowest extension. 

 Overall I can say that the amplifier emphasizes the characteristics of the headphones I have. Unamped, the differences between them were not so evident, now I can say which is better more easily. 

 Based on my past experience with speakers and speaker amps, I dare say that what's happening now is just a good amplifier taking control over the drivers. It grips them and makes them move as they are supposed to. 

 I have some extra tubes so I will experiment in the future, but for the time being I will be trying to listen to the amp on better sources. 
 I'll get back with impressions in a 100 hours !!


----------



## ZenFountain

I know this thread is for the LD2++, but I was wondering if someone could give me advice on replacement tubes for my standard LD2. The stock tubes have 1000+ hours on them and are not looking so hot...I have no idea what the life expectancy of a tube is or what to look for in a bad tube so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kg21

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also yearn for more power tube choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Thanks for posting the 9D6 link, I been after some for a while and have just grabbed a pair.
 I have emailed the seller to ensure they are as described, before I pay.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

np, thx for making this awesome thread.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So tempting. But $31 USD (after shipping) for two tubes is not cheap. Just spent some money today on audio stuff. I think I will wait for impressions first or a slightly better deal.

 Of course, there is always tomorrow. Another day to spend money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yea if we lived in Europe it would be almost a no brainer.


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZenFountain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this thread is for the LD2++, but I was wondering if someone could give me advice on replacement tubes for my standard LD2. The stock tubes have 1000+ hours on them and are not looking so hot...I have no idea what the life expectancy of a tube is or what to look for in a bad tube so any help would be appreciated._

 

The tubes are bad when a channel is dead or a hum/hizz appears and goes with the swapping of the tubes. There are no other alternative tubes for the LD2. The best way is to order replacement tubes from the LD manufacturer directly or through their reseller.


----------



## kg4icn

I have been mixing the tubes I have. I have either kept similar drivers or power tubes at all times. I also kept switching the headphones back and forth on my head- I know our ears adjust to sounds over time. I am using Sennheiser HD-600 and purple car jumper cables to connect them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My source is CDs of all types on my laptop.

 I first tried the russian 6C19n-B power tubes paired with one Mullard M8161and one Ediswan EF92. The Ediswan put out a little softer treble, but was more dominant in the mid treble sound area. The Mullard had a little louder treble on the high end having a little smoother sound all around. Bass and midrange were about the same as far as I could tell.

 Next was the same Russian 6C19n-B power tubes with one Mullard M8161 and one Sylvania CV4015. I listened for about 30 minutes for a difference and could not tell one. I then put in matched pairs of the drivers and listened for 30 minutes each. I still could not tell a difference. At this point, I tried putting the matched pair of Ediswans back in and found the sound to be more 3D immediatly. I could hear more imperfections in the recording, but it also made everything sound more real to life. 

 I tried the Ediswan EF92's paired with one Chinese 6C19 stock power tube and one Russian 6C19n-B. Bass is louder on the Russian tube, but not deeper. The lower frequancies could be heard better with the Chinese stock tube. I also noticed that the midrange was missing something with the Russian tube. The vocals were not louder, but more crisp and full without too much treble in the Chinese tube. I tried matched pairs again and decided the Chinese tubes were not so bad after all. I also remember there being a big jump in bass when trying the Russian 6C19n-B for the first time. Now that they have had more use, it is not nearly as dominant.

 I tried the Mullard M8161 drivers and tested the different power tubes again. I had simular results. At first I didn't care for the sound from the Ediswans so much, but now they have become my favorite with the 3D realistic and airy sound.

 It is kinda funny buying tubes as an equalizer source.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I first tried the russian 6C19n-B power tubes paired with one Mullard M8161and one Ediswan EF92. The Ediswan put out a little softer treble, but was more dominant in the mid treble sound area. The Mullard had a little louder treble on the high end having a little smoother sound all around. Bass and midrange were about the same as far as I could tell._

 

How can you tell which tube is responsible for the sound you are hearing?


----------



## grinchy

Well I'm the proud new owner of 10! 6s19p-*v* (6C19П-B). But they are definitely Ury's, so we'll see how they sound when they get in from Ukraine. Boxes and packing clearly show -v (-b), but tube shots weren't definitive. I'll know soon enough, and all 10 were the same as 2 from the US supplier.

 KG - thanks for the findings - I was wondering about running power/driver combos on each channel to aid in a/b comparisons - sounds like it works.

 Too bad about those Russian driver tubes - I hoped they would range a bit deeper.

 I hear you about equalization - but I think that the right tube mix would be flat - just clearer, more precise, more impactful, deliciously danceable; so the changes would be along different dimensions than frequency response.

 I just listened to "Nevermind" (Nirvana) again for the 1000000 time and was flat amazed by the bass guitar. It's always been hidden before; but this listening was wonderful. I normally can't get past the 5th or 6th track on this album (heard it too often, get bored, get distracted); I was shocked when the phones went dead - truly a new dimension. Love the amp. Love the phones.

 Now I understand when people talk about listening to their whole collection over again when they make a significant upgrade.


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grinchy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I'm the proud new owner of 10! 6s19p-*v* (6C19П-B). But they are definitely Ury's, so we'll see how they sound when they get in from Ukraine. Boxes and packing clearly show -v (-b), but tube shots weren't definitive. I'll know soon enough, and all 10 were the same as 2 from the US supplier.

 KG - thanks for the findings - I was wondering about running power/driver combos on each channel to aid in a/b comparisons - sounds like it works.

 Too bad about those Russian driver tubes - I hoped they would range a bit deeper.

 I hear you about equalization - but I think that the right tube mix would be flat - just clearer, more precise, more impactful, deliciously danceable; so the changes would be along different dimensions than frequency response.

 I just listened to "Nevermind" (Nirvana) again for the 1000000 time and was flat amazed by the bass guitar. It's always been hidden before; but this listening was wonderful. I normally can't get past the 5th or 6th track on this album (heard it too often, get bored, get distracted); I was shocked when the phones went dead - truly a new dimension. Love the amp. Love the phones.

 Now I understand when people talk about listening to their whole collection over again when they make a significant upgrade._

 

Welcome to Head-fi, grinchy... and sorry about your wallet!


----------



## Advil

I just ordered these tubes to go with my mullard cv4015. Are they good? A good match?

http://thetubestore.com/sovtek6c19.html


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I just ordered these tubes to go with my mullard cv4015. Are they good? A good match?

http://thetubestore.com/sovtek6c19.html_

 

This thread never dies!! lol

 Those tubes you've ordered may turn out to be either Ulyanov 6C19П (6S19P) or 6C19П-B (6S19P-V) from that dealer. I received the 6C19П and others received the 6C19П-B (lucky sods!). General opinion is the B seem a little better. They partner well with the CV4015 for most, but be sure to post your impressions

 9D6 on the way...watch this thread..


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_9D6 on the way...watch this thread..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

If you could, please compare to CV131 and CV4015. And posts pics!!

 Thanks


----------



## Advil

I know this thread is for tube rolling, buttt.... Has anyone upgraded the power cord on the Little dot? Any noticible difference?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this thread is for tube rolling, buttt.... Has anyone upgraded the power cord on the Little dot? Any noticible difference?_

 

I didn't find much of a difference with the amp. However, I did notice a difference using a better cable to my source.


----------



## kg4icn

Has anyone bought the Ulianovsk 6C19n-BP?? http://www.gstube.com/data/?mmm=642 just wonder what they sound like.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this thread is for tube rolling, buttt.... Has anyone upgraded the power cord on the Little dot? Any noticible difference?_

 

The only difference I noticed is my cable doesn't get stuck in the Little Dot after replacing it.


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thread never dies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 

 It's still 100 posts away from the venerable "Little Dot LD II+ Review and comparison to LD II" thread many know, maybe love, maybe love to hate...


----------



## vcoheda

If you want to see two pretty good pics of my Little Dot in action, check out the ++ in my sig. Each "+" is a different pic. They were taken by some fellow head-fiers at a meet this past weekend. Much better than I could ever do. The power tubes are Russian and the driver tubes are Mullard CV4015s. In the first pic (a close up) you can just make out the "rd" in Mullard on the left tube and can see most of "4015" on the right one. The second is from farther back. The power tubes have an incredible glow to them. The phones, of which you can only see the jack, are an RS1.


----------



## grinchy

nice pull on those -bp. I've got a request out to them on how much shipping is - and the picture shows them as svetlanas.


----------



## grinchy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you want to see two pretty good pics of my Little Dot in action, check out the ++ in my sig. Each "+" is a different pic. They were taken by some fellow head-fiers at a meet this past weekend. Much better than I could ever do. The power tubes are Russian and the driver tubes are Mullard CV4015s. In the first pic (a close up) you can just make out the "rd" in Mullard on the left tube and can see most of "4015" on the right one. The second is from farther back. The power tubes have an incredible glow to them. The phones, of which you can only see the jack, are an RS1._

 

Sweet. Do those power tubes glow pink, or is it just the light?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grinchy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweet. Do those power tubes glow pink, or is it just the light?_

 

I've never seen them glow that way. I think the flash really emphasized the brightness of the tube's glow. It's a great pic.


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grinchy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweet. Do those power tubes glow pink, or is it just the light?_

 

No, they don't glow pink. The glow is a light orange.


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you want to see two pretty good pics of my Little Dot in action, check out the ++ in my sig. Each "+" is a different pic. They were taken by some fellow head-fiers at a meet this past weekend. Much better than I could ever do. The power tubes are Russian and the driver tubes are Mullard CV4015s. In the first pic (a close up) you can just make out the "rd" in Mullard on the left tube and can see most of "4015" on the right one. The second is from farther back. The power tubes have an incredible glow to them. The phones, of which you can only see the jack, are an RS1._

 

oh its so more stylish in silver than mine in black :/

 which brand is your power tubes ?... not svetlanas i can see `?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh its so more stylish in silver than mine in black :/

 which brand is your power tubes ?... not svetlanas i can see `?_

 


 They are current production Ulyanovs. I have a pair of Svetlana tubes, but I have yet to try them. Right now, I'm listening to Natalie Merchant (live) with my Gilmore Lite + HD650. Sounds good.


----------



## hYdrociTy

lets get some pics of your new toy!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lets get some pics of your new toy!_

 

My digital camera is awful. I bought one just so I could take pictures of my gear. It got decent reviews on Amazon (don't know why - $35 wasted). Here's what happened first time I used it. The batteries died after 20 mins of use, the flash is so bright that you can't take close ups, the viewing screen is so poor that you can't tell if the picture is any good until you upload it to your computer, the uploaded picture is not in jpeg format natively, and the camera only holds 8 pics (that sucks!) without additional memory. I'm hoping maybe it takes okay pics in day light. Who knows, but who hasn't seen a GL before. Plus it looks pretty wimpy without the DPS sitting beneath it (should have that in a few weeks). Plus I want to keep this thread on topic. But what I am really waiting for are my recabled phones -- DT880, K501, and K701. Pics of my K501 are in my sig.

 Looks nice. Can't wait.


----------



## hYdrociTy

lol more pics the merrier... ohh those 501s look nice. What wires were used in em? I am trying to recable this one- the blue dragon v1 was way too stiff and i sold em. Im thinking of nordost solar wind, patrick style. Do you have pics of the oehlbach senn cable?

 I never realized that was an actual glow in those pics.. I though it was the color of something inside... Its amazing how in broad daylight the photo captured the glow...


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol more pics the merrier... ohh those 501s look nice. What wires were used in em? I am trying to recable this one- the blue dragon v1 was way too stiff and i sold em. Im thinking of nordost solar wind, patrick style. Do you have pics of the oehlbach senn cable?

 I never realized that was an actual glow in those pics.. I though it was the color of something inside... Its amazing how in broad daylight the photo captured the glow..._

 

I have no DIY ability. I definitely respect people who can do that stuff (and do it well). Alex who recabled my K501s and (K701) told me the cable was of his own make, 1/4 copper and 3/4 silver. I'm a little nervous as I don't have much experience with silver cables. I hope I like the sound. That's what happens when you come into a little money. No will power to save or buy stuff I really need. The oehlbach is a nice cable, far better than the stock 580. I'm not sure how it compares to the HD650 which is a nice cable for stock. I'll try to take some pictures over the weekend.

 Getting back on topic, the ++ amazes me each day. My HD650s sound good with the GL, but this thing doesn't near have the power of my ++. I'm beginning to think that the DPS is a must. I just need some funds to clear before I order it. Do you and Laxx ever get together for mini audio meets. We should do that sometime.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll try to take some pictures over the weekend._

 

appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Do you and Laxx ever get together for mini audio meets. We should do that sometime._

 

never have, but we definitely should!


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Getting back on topic, the ++ amazes me each day. My HD650s sound good with the GL, but this thing doesn't near have the power of my ++. I'm beginning to think that the DPS is a must. I just need some funds to clear before I order it. Do you and Laxx ever get together for mini audio meets. We should do that sometime._

 

i see that you have owned quite many amps

 "Sold: Total AirHead ▪ Corda HA1 ▪ LD2+ ▪ Corda Aria ▪ LD MicroTube"

 Do you prefer the LD2++ to those ? Or were you just short of cash and sold the expensive ones ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great recable of those K501. The cable looks so cool...

 Just recieved a new pair for my collection.. MS1's... I just wonder howcome the volume needs to be turned further up than with my HD600's ? i mean.. the HD600 is 300ohm and the MS1's 32 ohm... shouldnt the MS1's play way louder with the same volume ?... 

 And should i remove the high/low impedance jumper for use with the MS1's ?.. Does it make a difference at all ? but with my swapping phones after my mood it doesnt make sense to rejumper it every time i swich between high and low impedance phones...


----------



## penguindude

Probably one has higher sensitivity than the other.


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably one has higher sensitivity than the other._

 

thought that low resistance.. low ohm implied high sensitivity (loud) and reversed high ohm low sensitivity (not as loud)

 but i guess that it is'nt the truth then...


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i see that you have owned quite many amps. Do you prefer the LD2++ to those ? Or were you just short of cash and sold the expensive ones_

 

And I am about to sell my Total BitHead as well. Just doesn't get enough use. So you can add that to the list. Here's the short version of my amp history. Total Airhead was a pretty weak amp. This is an early model. I think they are much better now. Sold it to get an HA1. Used that forever. Loved it. Aria came out (usb connection), so I sold the HA1 to fund that purchase. Was curious about tubes so I bought a LD2+. It had problems so I exchanged it for a ++. Loved the ++ (still do) so I got a Micro Tube to complement it. Didn't care for that as much. Returned it. Started to yearn for the clear crisp sound of solid state, so I purchased a Gilmore Lite. That takes me to the present. Once I sell my BitHead, it will just be my ++ and GL. The ++ is a solid little amp. Don't see myself selling it for a while. I also just ordered the DPS for the Lite. As you can tell, I use the term "sold" pretty loosely. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ great recable of those K501. The cable looks so cool._

 

I am drooling over those pics. The phones are not in my possession yet. Much looking forward to hearing them though.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And should i remove the high/low impedance jumper for use with the MS1's ?.. Does it make a difference at all ? but with my swapping phones after my mood it doesnt make sense to rejumper it every time i swich between high and low impedance phones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have never taken out the jumpers. I switch phones so often, it doesn't make sense. I think the ++ drives all my phones pretty well.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have never taken out the jumpers. I switch phones so often, it doesn't make sense. I think the ++ drives all my phones pretty well._

 

Sounds like you need another LittleDot II++! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One with jumpers, one without! Color code them- Black unit with black jumpers and silver unit for the shiney metal you see with no jumper!


----------



## Ron_Barcello

Hi folks,

 ask a dealer on ebay [lomo-lc-a] for that 6S19P-V tubes...

 "http://stores.ebay.de/Hi-END-TUBES"

 Hello.
 Yes, tomorrow I will received from my suppler very match of 6S19P and 6S19P-V tubes.
 What quantity tubes you interests?
 MFG Nickolay Belous.
 p.s. tubes with -V index more expensive, then without -V. 

 Another dealer will only sell a lot of....

Thank you for your inquiry.

 I can send tubes to Germany. Minimum order is $200.00.
 Prices includes delivery to Germany in this case.

 If your needs is smaller than 8 pcs - this is possible also for additional $20.00 to compensate shipping fees.

 Delivery will take about 3-4 weeks.
 We can accept payment via:
 1. Western Union (www.westernunion.com) (+10-15% usually),
 2. bank transfer in US$ or Euro (+20.00).
 3. www.moneybookers.com (in Euro only) (+5%)

 Please let me know if the prices and terms are suitable and do not hesitate to contact me.

 Best regards,
 Anton Zverev
www.GSTube.com
 tel/fax.+7(903)220-87-48

 Anybody interested?


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds like you need another LittleDot II++! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One with jumpers, one without! Color code them- Black unit with black jumpers and silver unit for the shiney metal you see with no jumper!_

 

haha yea that must be the best and cheapest solution... ...

 ah but i guess i should eventually try to remove it one day to check if i prefer it jumperless... but i just dont want to disassemble it right now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im loving my MS1's fine the way they sound now...


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ron_Barcello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Minimum order is $200.00. . . . Anybody interested?_

 

Not likely.


----------



## Advil

Got mine today, but one of them is dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It crackles and stuff then goes dead, i switched sides and nothing, so i'm sure it's the tube.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got mine today, but one of them is dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It crackles and stuff then goes dead, i switched sides and nothing, so i'm sure it's the tube._

 

Got what?


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got what?_

 

My Russian 6c19 power tubes, sorry. I emailed thetubestore.com to ask if they'll send me a new one.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Russian 6c19 power tubes, sorry. I emailed thetubestore.com to ask if they'll send me a new one._

 

That's odd, especially for a brand bew tube. I'm sure they will send you a new one.


----------



## nkoulban

Based on this thread I went and purchased a LD II ++ and some tubes for rolling. I have to say that this amp sounds far better than its price point. I use it with my Alessandro MS Pros (Grado RS-1s). I have have used the CV4015 drivers with the stock tubes and the amp sounds faster yet the stock powers impart a nice warmth. When I install the russian -Bs the LD sounds almost like a solid state amp... it's too clinical. 

 I'll be doing more listening but the LD II++ with the stock powers and the CV4015 drivers rocks with the Alessandros and my Lite Ah CAA Mod DAC... detailed yet mellow.

 Only issue with this amp is that it gets hot, maybe it can double as a heater on a cold evening.

 I'll be getting my Musiland MD-10 DAC next week so this DAC's more analytic sound may mean I ditch the CV4015s and go back to the stock EF92s.

 I love this cheap Chinese gear!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkoulban* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I have to say that this amp sounds far better than its price point._

 

x2. It really is a wonderful little amp.


----------



## John D.

Well I finally got my Svetlana 6S19P-V (with -B marking) from the Ukraine.
 They took about a week and a half to reach California, bought on ebay.
 I already purchased some Mullard CV4015's. Well I swapped out the original tubes for these, I have about 6 hours on this new set of tubes.
 My impression is very positive with this configuration. I'm currently listening to the Grateful Dead - Europe 72 - HDCD, and I'm a very happy camper. Vocals are upfront and disctinct, every insturment sounds great, especially the guitars and keybords, BASS is nice and DEEP. It's like each insturment is a little sattelite floating around your head!!!!!!!!!!
 I have a few extra Svetlana tubes, I would be intersed in trading with someone in the US for some Brimar 9D6 driver tubes, or MWT W77's, if anyone is interested, pm me. I think I will stick with this setup for now!!!!!

 JD


----------



## AngryGuy

What is the difference between the CV4015's being sold here on ebay and the ones being sold from this store? 

 Which one of these should I order?


----------



## John D.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AngryGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the difference between the CV4015's being sold here on ebay and the ones being sold from this store? 

 Which one of these should I order?_

 

I would say take your pick, it's the same company. Got mine at the same place.

 JD


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AngryGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_What is the difference between the CV4015's being sold here on ebay and the ones being sold from this store? 

 Which one of these should I order?_

 

Order either one, they are both from the same guy..he has sold so many now since the first few, dont you agree Vcoheda?!!
 edit: You should have gotten that commission back then!! Post30

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkoulban* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Based on this thread I went and purchased a LD II ++ and some tubes for rolling. I have to say that this amp sounds far better than its price point. I use it with my Alessandro MS Pros (Grado RS-1s). I have have used the CV4015 drivers with the stock tubes and the amp sounds faster yet the stock powers impart a nice warmth. When I install the russian -Bs the LD sounds almost like a solid state amp... it's too clinical._

 

..gotta love those stock powers with the 4015's!!


----------



## nkoulban

The stock powers and the CV4105s rule!


----------



## yrh0413

They are CV4015s, not 4105s!


----------



## John D.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thread never dies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


 9D6 on the way...watch this thread..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Have you had a chance to check out the Brimar 9D6's?

 Thanks,
 JD


----------



## grinchy

John, if I ever get my 10 Uly -b we can perhaps trade a pair of Uly's for Svets . . .


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Have you had a chance to check out the Brimar 9D6's?

 Thanks,
 JD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have spoken on phone to the seller, they are 9D6, they just haven't arrived yet


----------



## AngryGuy

I recall someone earlier in the thread purchased some 6C19P-Bs from this seller on ebay. Did they turn out to be Svetlanas? Actually, it might not have been this seller, I just remember that the purchase was from Bulgaria. Hopefully this guy has more than 1 though. 

 Also if anyone in the US has some extra Mullard CV4015s or Svetlana 6C19-B they'd be willing to sell then please let me know.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have spoken on phone to the seller, they are 9D6, they just havn't arrived yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Can you make the mail hurry?!? Or see if the post office can start the burn in period for you??


----------



## nkoulban

Ooops! typo, I know that they are 4015s!!!!!!!


----------



## kg4icn

They call this tube rollin' because all these tubes keep rolling off the table. I had to make a stand to hold them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 I blame Rain_UK for making me spend money on tubes!!


----------



## kg4icn

I really liked the sound from the Ediswan EF92 drivers when I first got them. Today I put them in again and they sounded high pitch and more shrill than usual. I listened for a while and decided something was wrong. I had ordered an extra set of tubes when I purchased the Little Dot amp. I come to find out the pairs were different! The silver ones on the right I like the sound of and are half the weight of the grey ones on the left. Maybe this is why people either love them or hate them.


----------



## vcoheda

That looks awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What cable is on the Senn?


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That looks awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What cable is on the Senn?_

 

Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is one of the cables I have made. It has twisted pairs of solid silver wire. My favorite one so far is 24awg stranded copper wire and looks just like the one in my picture above also.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is one of the cables I have made. It has twisted pairs of solid silver wire. My favorite one so far is 24awg stranded copper wire and looks just like the one in my picture above also._

 

Wow! It looks nice. It seems like every new person here is a talented DIYer. I can't do anything. Good thing I make an income. Otherwise, I would have no cables other than red and white Radio Shacks. You like copper better on the HD600 than Silver. I have a copper cable on my HD650. Thinking about going silver. People say the phones needs more speed and clarity. I agree.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thinking about going silver. People say the phones needs more speed and clarity. I agree._

 

I can only hear subtle differences- For the silver wire-the part of the treble that you hear a hiss in recordings is brought out more- same in vocals- the lisp sound is louder- Other than that, I could not hear any speed change like I could between the tripath amp and tube amp.


----------



## penguindude

Wow congrats kg4icn, i really like your base holder!


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I blame Rain_UK for making me spend money on tubes!!_

 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I come to find out the pairs were different! The silver ones on the right I like the sound of and are half the weight of the grey ones on the left. Maybe this is why people either love them or hate them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have had a slightly similar experiance with some CV4015, I have 4 pairs of Mullard-CV4015/M8161 and after a lengthy comparison I found myself enjoying an old pair of miltary spec Mullard-CV4015 a little more, but that's not to say the newer Mullard are a lesser tube in any way, but the older set did seem to shine for me, I would have assumed that burn-in was a factor yet one pair of the newer ones i've put many more hours on than the old military ones..

 Good looking stand you got there! Nice design, I haven't seen anyone use a tube swapping stand before...maybe you've started something


----------



## grinchy

Well i got the generic CV-4015's from the UK yesterday. They were two of the last four.

 I won't have a chance to listen to them until next Wednesday, going on a short vacation.

 Still waiting for the Uly -B (-p). I expect they'll get here mid next week.

 KG - nice stand - did you base it on a cutting board or did you lay up the base laminate yourself? Can we now say that the LDII++ slices and dices the competition?


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grinchy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_KG - nice stand - did you base it on a cutting board or did you lay up the base laminate yourself? Can we now say that the LDII++ slices and dices the competition?_

 

Thanks- That is cedar and white pine, one inch strips glued together then run through a planer. You are right, it does look like a cutting board. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to see what you think of the tubes when you get back from vacation!


----------



## AngryGuy

Some Svetlana 6S1P-V(B) popped up on Ebay but the guy has them in a lot of 8. Way more than I need or want. 

 Is there anyone still looking for these tubes that wants to see if maybe the guy will split the order? Or I guess I could buy and resell.


----------



## rain_uk

The elusives have arrived! Time to fire up the LD2++ for some burning in.....the Brimars do look very well made, akin to the Mullards..


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The elusives have arrived! Time to fire up the LD2++ for some burning in.....the Brimars do look very well made, akin to the Mullards.._

 

Ohh. Can't wait. Do compare to the Mullard CV4015s and CV131s as those are my favorites.

 edit: Let's see some pics as well.


----------



## grinchy

Rain go the last two 9d6's in the whole wide world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How do they sound? Oh yeah, it's 4 am in Rain's world right now.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

It's just before 9am in UK..i've been tube swapping and comparing the 9D6...






 Sweet is the word for these 9D6, they are by far the sweetest tubes I own, at first (before the burn in) my impression was 'wow, these are nice!' and the sweetness so very apparent, bass is not strong but still deep (this is with the stock powers). After 12hrs of burn in, they begin to sound more balanced, midrange becomes more sweet and the high end smoothes out, leaving a lush sparkle when harmonys flow and bass is just enough, maybe not enough with headphones other than the HD650. Upon powering up, the tubes first look as if they are not working, They have the dimmest glow of any I have seen and the glow is more visable at the base of the tube.






 No problems with microphonics, I beleive these fall into the same catergory as the CV4015 but with a different nature and character to the sound..are they better than the Mullards?..yes and no..for me it depends on the music played. The 9D6 can sound fast paced and still have a lushness, it's hard to describe.
 Vocals on the 9D6 are just gorgeous, but then again they are so good on the Mullards to. I would have to say, if your system/cans are on the brighter side then these Brimars may be to forward until well burned in, upon which they settle down more in the highs, but the bass does not get stronger, it's there and it's deep but definatly on the lighter side, a good match for 650's. I have yet to compare the CV131..time is of the essence I know but I have lots happening here at the moment. I am very much enjoying these Brimar and could easily leave them in place for longer and compare the other tubes later, but I will sacrifice my immediate listening pleasure to roll some more tonight, I will be comparing the 9D6 to the CV131 and will also be partnering them with the Svetlanas, I will keep you posted.. One more thing, it may be my imagination but the LD2++ feels cooler, after 6hrs of being on with the Brimars I am able to keep my hand on the side casing for around 8 seconds..


----------



## vcoheda

Great impressions rain_uk. These tubes look a winner. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the pics as well.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grinchy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rain go the last two 9d6's in the whole wide world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 How do they sound? Oh yeah, it's 4 am in Rain's world right now._

 

These things are more valuable than gold.


----------



## kg4icn

Rain_UK-> Do the Brimars feel cooler to the touch than the Mullards? Nice pics by the way.


----------



## pelayostyle

WOW Kg, that stand and base is amazing. I wish i could build things like that.


----------



## Mazuki

Do you guys think the 6C19 can be replaced by a 12B4? Or how about a 7233 switching pins 8 and 9?


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Rain_UK-> Do the Brimars feel cooler to the touch than the Mullards? Nice pics by the way._

 

If you think i'm putting my pinkys on those 9D6 to find out you've got another thing coming!!


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you think i'm putting my pinkys on those 9D6 to find out you've got another thing coming!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can touch my drivers and some are much cooler than others- The power tubes are another story.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe what you ment is they are too valuable and you only touch them with white gloves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went in an old AM radio station the other day my friend works at and was amazed at the full size trailer full of only tubes. Thousands of unmarked tubes!!! Didn't find any that I could force in the little dot II++, but I did get a huge pile of nixie tubes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can touch my drivers and some are much cooler than others- The power tubes are another story.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe what you ment is they are too valuable and you only touch them with white gloves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went in an old AM radio station the other day my friend works at and was amazed at the full size trailer full of only tubes. Thousands of unmarked tubes!!! Didn't find any that I could force in the little dot II++, but I did get a huge pile of nixie tubes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!_

 

i'd be careful about that. some may fit yet not be compatible.


----------



## GotNoRice

I ordered some Mullard M8161 tubes in anticipation of ordering my LD2++.

 But assuming they arrive before my new little dot, could I burn the M8161’s in using my LD2+ instead?


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GotNoRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I ordered some Mullard M8161 tubes in anticipation of ordering my LD2++.

 But assuming they arrive before my new little dot, could I burn the M8161’s in using my LD2+ instead?_

 

I cant see any reason why not, the LD2+ came shipped with EF92 which are a compatible tube to the M8161, the main difference with the LD2+ from the LD2++ is that you cant change the power tubes as far as I recall, somebody correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GotNoRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered some Mullard M8161 tubes in anticipation of ordering my LD2++.

 But assuming they arrive before my new little dot, could I burn the M8161’s in using my LD2+ instead?_

 

Yes. + and ++ use the same drivers. Only the power tubes are different. In my experience, the CV4015s require a lot of burn in (50-75 hrs), much more than the other tubes I sampled. Before that time, the tubes sounded bright, shrill, and harsh. After burn in, most of those distasteful sounds were gone. Still a somewhat bright tube but also very detailed. For true tube lushness (that is, a nice warm sound), try the Mullard CV131s.

 I like Mullards. I saw a pair of Mullard EF92s with Yellow Print on eBay sometime back. I loss the auction. Was so mad. Didn't think anyone else was bidding. Yellow Print are supposed to be great sounding tubes. Have not seen them again. And it seems like the Brimars are a good tube as well. Have to pick up a pair of those eventually.


----------



## Mazuki

I was looking at some datasheets. Do you guys think the 6C19 power tubes can be replaced by a 12B4? Or how about a 7233 switching pins 8 and 9?


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazuki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was looking at some datasheets. Do you guys think the 6C19 power tubes can be replaced by a 12B4? Or how about a 7233 switching pins 8 and 9?_

 


 Nope not the same pin configuration. Even with the same pin configuration I would be worry about different spec. They are not equivalent tubes.


----------



## AngryGuy

I am kicking myself right now because I went to buy the Svetlana 6S19P-V that I saw on ebay but someone got to them finally after I decided to get them. If it was one of you, know that you have made me very sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still looking to buy any spares that you guys have if any of you have some of the Svetlanas or Mullards.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AngryGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am kicking myself right now because I went to buy the Svetlana 6S19P-V that I saw on ebay but someone got to them finally after I decided to get them. If it was one of you, know that you have made me very sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still looking to buy any spares that you guys have if any of you have some of the Svetlanas or Mullards._

 

They turn up pretty often on eBay. Just have to be on the look out.


----------



## kg4icn

The Sylvania CV4015 drivers have over 400 hours on them now. They changed about 200 to 250 hours in and have become my favorite tubes now. I like them a little better than the Mullards. I am using them with Chinese powers that came with the unit. The main difference between the Mullards and Sylvanias is the transparentcy is better


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Sylvania CV4015 drivers have over 400 hours on them now. They changed about 200 to 250 hours in and have become my favorite tubes now. I like them a little better than the Mullards. I am using them with Chinese powers that came with the unit. The main difference between the Mullards and Sylvanias is the transparentcy is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

That's one hell of a burn in period!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's one hell of a burn in period!_

 

x2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have to try mine out now. I'm not sure I'll reach that kind of burn in though. Maybe 100 hrs.

 You left the ++ running all the time?


----------



## Ron_Barcello

Yeah, my LD2++ arrieved today. Chinese power tubes and EDISWAN driver tubes. Will start listening with them and change later the power tubes ..


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ron_Barcello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, my LD2++ arrieved today. Chinese power tubes and EDISWAN driver tubes. Will start listening with them and change later the power tubes ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The LD2++ family gets a little bigger every day.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ron_Barcello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, my LD2++ arrieved today. Chinese power tubes and EDISWAN driver tubes. Will start listening with them and change later the power tubes ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Another fellow Little Dot!!! Did you get the Ediswan tubes with the silver or grey inside??


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ron_Barcello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Yeah, my LD2++ arrieved today. Chinese power tubes and EDISWAN driver tubes. Will start listening with them and change later the power tubes ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And so begins the endless searching of the tubes!


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ron_Barcello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, my LD2++ arrieved today. Chinese power tubes and EDISWAN driver tubes. Will start listening with them and change later the power tubes ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Welcome to the family!!

 let us know what you think!


----------



## WiseOx

Glorious!!

 Received my LD++ today!

 I'm a new kid on the block. First headphone amp, first tube amp, all to mate up with my first proper pair of cans, my Sony MDR3000's.

 Won't even attempt to comment on how good it sounds, but I will say.....got goosebumps. It's gonna be a late night of listening.....is it wrong to grin while listening to the blues?

 Next stop, ebay for tubes....Brimars? Mullards? I've got some reading to do.

 Appreciate all the informative posts here on head-fi, keep it coming all.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WiseOx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Glorious!!

 Received my LD++ today!_

 

Another new LD2++ owner!...soon little dot will be in every household in the land and the plan for the world take over will be complete! ooohaaahaaahaaa!!!! (evil laughter..)

 edit: welcome by the way, and..sorry about the wallet!


----------



## kamal007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another new LD2++ owner!...soon little dot will be in every household in the land and the plan for the world take over will be complete! ooohaaahaaahaaa!!!! (evil laughter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 edit: welcome by the way, and..sorry about the wallet!_

 

mine will be here tomorrow ( i hope)..count me in too...


----------



## vcoheda

Little Dot hit a real winner with the ++. The build quality and sound for $200 is just incredible. 

 Just a great product selling well.


----------



## Ron_Barcello

@kg4icn -> silver plate (if i remenber right...)

 @rain_uk -> nope, is done before (Unbranded Mullard M8161 (CV4015) and Uljanovs 6S19P ( 6c19pi )); will check them before on my tube tester FUNKE W19 to match them..

 @Advil -> weekend is the time to install and connect to my cd-player..

 Later on i will make a schematic diagram of the LD2++ (because i´m a electronic technician...) to think about little changes or mods 

 Do you think a Woo3+ is a better headphone amp (better bang for the bugs....)?


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ron_Barcello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you think a Woo3+ is a better headphone amp (better bang for the bugs....)?_

 

No, comparing to LD2++, Woo is not considered bang-for-the-buck products. Rather, consider Woo's amps as customized high-end audio that you will need to pay premium for. However, if you have the money, go for it. Its appearance and sound are both definitely very good though.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ron_Barcello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@kg4icn -> silver plate (if i remenber right...)_

 

Those are the ones that sound much better to me. glad those are the ones they sent you.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WiseOx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glorious!!
 I'm a new kid on the block. First headphone amp, first tube amp, all to mate up with my first proper pair of cans, my Sony MDR3000's._

 

Glad we have another friend to tube roll with! I had a pair of Sony MDR-SA3000 ($200 from CC). Used them at work for a little while, but that was before the Little Dot. I love my Sennheiser HD-600 I have now! Get ready to have fun making others smile when they hear your sound setup.


----------



## GotNoRice

My Mullard CV4015 tubes arrived before my Little-Dot II++ did, which means I'm going to have to use them with my Little-Dot II+ for now. Sure makes waiting for the ++ a bit easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What surprised me the most is that they really sound great right off the bat. I thought these would need a lot of burn-in. They definitely sound a lot like the Mullard EF92/CV131's that were in there before, which I guess is how it's supposed to be. It will be interesting to see how much the sound changes as they burn in.


----------



## AdamP88

New owner here, too - received it yesterday and it's been playing continuously since. Chinese power and Ediswan drivers. First tube amp, and I must say I'm quite impressed for the $. My 595s come alive in comparison to my HeadAmp Gilmore V2. My 580s don't show as dramatic an improvement, but still I prefer them on the LD. If I could find a complaint at this time it's that the bass is just a bit bloated (especially at first listen - woah !- but it's gotten more controlled over time), but even that's a minor complaint because I still prefer the LD's bass presentation to the Gilmore.

 A quick question: in the manual it says that if I'm going to be listening to low impedance cans, I should bridge both internal jumpers, and just one if high impedance cans. Is this a quick change (ie, something I can do if I'm going to be listening to the 580s, and then switch back afterwards), or more of an involved change? Also, is there enough of a difference in SQ to justify it?


----------



## GotNoRice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A quick question: in the manual it says that if I'm going to be listening to low impedance cans, I should bridge both internal jumpers, and just one if high impedance cans. Is this a quick change (ie, something I can do if I'm going to be listening to the 580s, and then switch back afterwards), or more of an involved change? Also, is there enough of a difference in SQ to justify it?_

 

I changed the jumpers on my LD2+ once because my DT770's are 80ohm and so I thought it would make sense. It ended up changing the sound in a way I didn't really like. Reading more on the little-tube forums it's talked about how changing the jumpers also gives it a more "forward" presentation which I would agree with based on my experience. I assume it's the same case on the ++. 

 You should try it both ways and decide which sounds best to your ears. It's an easy thing to do, just need 5 minutes, a screwdriver, and some needle-nose pliers.


----------



## AdamP88

Thanks for the info, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DanT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 A quick question: in the manual it says that if I'm going to be listening to low impedance cans, I should bridge *both internal jumpers*, and *just one *if high impedance cans. Is this a quick change (ie, something I can do if I'm going to be listening to the 580s, and then switch back afterwards), or more of an involved change? Also, is there enough of a difference in SQ to justify it?_

 


 That weird. I head all kind of thing about those jumper but it's the first time that I heard that you only use one of the two jumper. 

 I always assume that there is one jumper per channel since they are near each driver tube. And you need to remove both or bridge both. Maybe you have a different version.

 You need to remove the two lower screw on the faceplate and 2 lower screw on the backplate. That the most time consuming. Like 1-2 minute to find your screwdriver in your toolbox and remove the screw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not very hard but I wouldn't want to do it each time I switch headphones. 

 After removing the screw and remove the lower part of the case it's very easy to remove and put in the jumper.


----------



## AdamP88

Oops, sorry. I mis-read. It is unbridge both for low impedance.

 And I finally took the time to read/skim through this entire thread. I have a pair of russian 6c19∏ on the way from thetubestore, and a pair of unbranded Mullard M8161/CV4015 on the way from eBay. You guys are evil.


----------



## AdamP88

Hmm. Removed the jumpers. The bass seems noticeably tighter without losing it's weight, which is a definite plus. Mids seem slightly thinner, though. Not dramatically so, in fact it may even be more accurate that way, but I'm not quite sure I prefer it over the sound with the jumpers on.

 Can't wait till my tubes arrive so I can mess with the sound even further!


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm. Removed the jumpers. The bass seems noticeably tighter without losing it's weight, which is a definite plus. Mids seem slightly thinner, though. Not dramatically so, in fact it may even be more accurate that way, but I'm not quite sure I prefer it over the sound with the jumpers on.

 Can't wait till my tubes arrive so I can mess with the sound even further! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The new russian tubes will only make the bass even tighter. Some people will prefer the stock tubes over them because of their warmth and liquidy mids.


----------



## GotNoRice

Well my Little-Dot II++ arrived today, just hours after my CV4015’s did. I left the CV4015’s in my LD2+ and I’ve been listening to the LD2++ using the stock tubes for a few hours. I know I didn’t really give the Ediswans a proper chance to burn in but it just seemed like there was something missing compared to what I’m used to on the LD2+. I moved the Mullard CV4015s over to the LD2++ and IMO it sounds much better. Not as bright, bass is better. To be fair the CV4015’s don’t have much burn-in yet either since I just got them this morning but they seem to sound great anyway. I’ll give the Ediswans a chance some day… Next up are the Russian power tubes that are already in the mail.

 One thing I noticed with both the ediswans and the mullards compared to the LD2+ is that the ++ is less congested, but it almost seems like in certain situations that the congestion actually made it sound better, or more tube-like; if that makes any sense. I almost like the sound of the LD2+ better, especially since putting the CV4015’s in which only seem to build on the already great CV131’s that were in there before. Maybe that will change when things burn in and the Russian tubes arrive. I’m also looking forward to trying the CV131’s in the LD2++, especially since those already have probably 800+ hours on them so they are obviously burned-in.


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GotNoRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 One thing I noticed with both the ediswans and the mullards compared to the LD2+ is that the ++ is less congested, but it almost seems like in certain situations that the congestion actually made it sound better, or more tube-like; if that makes any sense._

 

Yes, that makes sense. That was what i found out, too.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, that makes sense. That was what i found out, too._

 

x2.

 first thing i noticed between the two. the + is more of tube tube amp.

 (used the word tube twice and it still makes sense)


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GotNoRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 One thing I noticed with both the ediswans and the mullards compared to the LD2+ is that the ++ is less congested, but it almost seems like in certain situations that the congestion actually made it sound better, or more tube-like; if that makes any sense. I almost like the sound of the LD2+ better, especially since putting the CV4015’s in which only seem to build on the already great CV131’s that were in there before._

 

That is the exact reason I picked LD2+ up instead of LD2++ when I had the choice, even with the possible arching issues I think it's more of the sound the designer was after.


----------



## chopped_pork

Yet another happy new owner of a ld2++ here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 received the amp on wednesday, cv4015's should be here on monday... can't wait, especially since even the stock ones are sounding better with every day!

 Question about the power tubes: it seems currently the only possible option is getting a batch (8,10) of Ulyanovs, is it worth it or better wait until Svetlanas are available somewhere?

 edit: paired with beyer dt770/80 pro's


----------



## GotNoRice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chopped_pork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Question about the power tubes: it seems currently the only possible option is getting a batch (8,10) of Ulyanovs, is it worth it or better wait until Svetlanas are available somewhere?

 edit: paired with beyer dt770/80 pro's_

 

Well I went with a batch of 4, that seemed more reasonable. One backup pair (not counting stock)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2957&rd=1&rd=1

 They are definitely Uly's, but i'm still looking forward to hearing how they sound vs the stock tubes. I'm also using DT770/Pro's as well as Mullard CV4015's. I'll be sure to post if they sound good or not when they arrive.


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GotNoRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I went with a batch of 4, that seemed more reasonable. One backup pair (not counting stock)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2957&rd=1&rd=1

 They are definitely Uly's, but i'm still looking forward to hearing how they sound vs the stock tubes. I'm also using DT770/Pro's as well as Mullard CV4015's. I'll be sure to post if they sound good or not when they arrive._

 

Those are not the B version, so they are not as good.


----------



## chopped_pork

Surprisingly, the 4015 (ordered from lichfield electronics arrived today, about an hour after I placed my previous post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sound is now SUBLIME, I think I'm in audio heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only weak point of my setup has been fixed with thos- the bass is now wicked tight.

 Can't wait to hear your impressions with the new power tubes GotNoRice.


----------



## AdamP88

Are those the unbranded Mullards, c_p? (I have a set on the way from them, as well)

 I've decided that I prefer the sound with the jumpers on. Something gets lost in the midrange with them off - it's a little less liquid. With the jumpers on it seems like the amp really nails the timbre of instruments much better. Just spent the last few minutes listening to Rodrigo y Gabriela - I've never heard guitar sound so real in my system.


----------



## chopped_pork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are those the unbranded Mullards, c_p? (I have a set on the way from them, as well)_

 

Yes, no branding anywhere on the tubes or the boxes. Ordered them on early Friday and this wasn't even 1-day delivery so I am extremely pleased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've decided that I prefer the sound with the jumpers on. Something gets lost in the midrange with them off - it's a little less liquid. With the jumpers on it seems like the amp really nails the timbre of instruments much better. Just spent the last few minutes listening to Rodrigo y Gabriela - I've never heard guitar sound so real in my system._

 

Heh, to be honest I haven't listened to the amp with the jumpers on yet, and with the new tubes it sounds so good I'll keep on listening for at least a few days before I decide to experiment further (jumpers/power tubes). With the jumpers off and stock tubes the midrange was the best feature of the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Swapping for 4015s tightened (and slightly deepened I think) the bass, so my dt770s finally sound *exactly* as I wanted them to! 

 Now at work with ER4i's sourced by an rockboxed ipod... I wanna be home already


----------



## grinchy

porky: I'll be selling some Uly -b power tubes if the post will ever deliver them. we've received two delivery attempt notices, but no tubes. Someone has been home both times. Lazy PO employee won't walk up the stairs!
 I for sure don't need 10 tubes.


----------



## AngryGuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grinchy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_porky: I'll be selling some Uly -b power tubes if the post will ever deliver them. we've received two delivery attempt notices, but no tubes. Someone has been home both times. Lazy PO employee won't walk up the stairs!
 I for sure don't need 10 tubes._

 

I've been waiting for some Svetlanas, but if you do decide to sell some of your Ulys let me know, I'll take a couple off your hands


----------



## AdamP88

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chopped_pork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, no branding anywhere on the tubes or the boxes. Ordered them on early Friday and this wasn't even 1-day delivery so I am extremely pleased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Heh, to be honest I haven't listened to the amp with the jumpers on yet, and with the new tubes it sounds so good I'll keep on listening for at least a few days before I decide to experiment further (jumpers/power tubes). With the jumpers off and stock tubes the midrange was the best feature of the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Swapping for 4015s tightened (and slightly deepened I think) the bass, so my dt770s finally sound *exactly* as I wanted them to! 

 Now at work with ER4i's sourced by an rockboxed ipod... I wanna be home already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The tubes have to travel a bit further for me, hopefully I'll see them by week's end.

 So you took the jumpers off before even listening to it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will say that the midrange seemed more neutral without jumpers, and I might just be seduced by my first experience with tubes, but there does seem to be an ease to the sound with them on that I really like. It'll be interesting to decide which setting works best once I get the power tubes and 4015s.


----------



## chopped_pork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you took the jumpers off before even listening to it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yup. Prior to buying I was slightly concerned about tubes and my already congested at the low end dt770s - so I asked David what he thinks about combining the ld2++ with those headphones. his reply:

  Quote:


 3. Ah, the Little Dot 2++ actually has an internal impedance jumper. If you remove the jumper to un-bridge the pins, this setting will give the amplifier very tight control over the driver, and thus very tight bass. Actually most people prefer the jumper in place for a warmer sound, but I can see how you may want otherwise with your Beyer DT770s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

So I unbridged them before even turning it on, and it stayed this way ever since!


----------



## vcoheda

It sounds like removing the jumpers would be a good idea for the HD650s as well.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sounds like removing the jumpers would be a good idea for the HD650s as well._

 

Mine were removed when I got the amp- Tried it with them connected- But I prefer them disconnected for my HD-600's. Still loving the Little Dot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found that some of the treble was lost when they were connected.


----------



## penguindude

I found the sound to be better with the hd580 with the caps on.


----------



## Advil

I've been listening to my new power tubes for a while now and... I don't really like them. Did anyone else notice a grainy sound with the Sovtek 6c19pi?

 I'd really like to try the higher end of these, the 6c19-b or whatever, if anyone is willing to sell a pair please PM me.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found the sound to be better with the hd580 with the caps on._

 

Yes. But the 580/600 doesn't have overblown bass. The 650 does. I need to try this.


----------



## AdamP88

The bass on the 580/600 can be a little wooly, though. I'll have to experiment with my 580s later, though to be honest I've barely even tried my 580s with this amp yet. I've been enjoying my 595s so thoroughly out of the LD I just can't be bothered to switch.


----------



## kamal007

so can anyone direct me on how to change the jumper?
 any pics/diagram will be helpful


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kamal007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so can anyone direct me on how to change the jumper?
 any pics/diagram will be helpful_

 

its real easy. they are labelled CN1 and CN2. just pull them out. that's it.


----------



## Gaso

here's a piccie:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...2&postcount=27

 Remove the BOTTOM screws from front and end plate first, then pull the bottom out.


----------



## leqin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's just before 9am in UK..i've been tube swapping and comparing the 9D6...

 Sweet is the word for these 9D6, they are by far the sweetest tubes I own, at first (before the burn in) my impression was 'wow, these are nice!' and the sweetness so very apparent, bass is not strong but still deep (this is with the stock powers). After 12hrs of burn in, they begin to sound more balanced, midrange becomes more sweet and the high end smoothes out, leaving a lush sparkle when harmonys flow and bass is just enough, maybe not enough with headphones other than the HD650. Upon powering up, the tubes first look as if they are not working, They have the dimmest glow of any I have seen and the glow is more visable at the base of the tube.

 No problems with microphonics, I beleive these fall into the same catergory as the CV4015 but with a different nature and character to the sound..are they better than the Mullards?..yes and no..for me it depends on the music played. The 9D6 can sound fast paced and still have a lushness, it's hard to describe.
 Vocals on the 9D6 are just gorgeous, but then again they are so good on the Mullards to. I would have to say, if your system/cans are on the brighter side then these Brimars may be to forward until well burned in, upon which they settle down more in the highs, but the bass does not get stronger, it's there and it's deep but definatly on the lighter side, a good match for 650's. I have yet to compare the CV131..time is of the essence I know but I have lots happening here at the moment. I am very much enjoying these Brimar and could easily leave them in place for longer and compare the other tubes later, but I will sacrifice my immediate listening pleasure to roll some more tonight, I will be comparing the 9D6 to the CV131 and will also be partnering them with the Svetlanas, I will keep you posted.. One more thing, it may be my imagination but the LD2++ feels cooler, after 6hrs of being on with the Brimars I am able to keep my hand on the side casing for around 8 seconds.._

 

Thanks for the impressions - While I'm waiting on my LD2++'s arrival I've been reading through this thread debating on whether or not to buy in some extra tubes before it arrives. Just a couple of hours after reading this I discovered someone who had a tested matched set of these so fingers crossed in a few days I ought to be able to confirm your opinion of these Brimar 9D6's - thanks again.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I've been listening to my new power tubes for a while now and... I don't really like them. Did anyone else notice a grainy sound with the Sovtek 6c19pi?_

 

Yes I found the same a while back with the standard Uylanov powers (Sovtek supplied not manufactured), the B ones are better, but dont rule out those stock Bejing, I find myself using them the most!


----------



## Koolind

hmm... cant descide what i think about this unjumpering of the amp... It has imo reduced the amount of bass, but also feel that the sound seems somewhat limited. The highs and peaks seems toned down, but the bass a little sharper and more accurate. This is btw with a pair of MS1 with what ? 32 ohms resistance, and 6C19n-B tubes from svetlana and the Mullard M8161...

 With my HD600's i think that the mids have been a little better but suffering the same problems as with the MS1's.. the highs are cut off...

 ah.. i acually DO know what i think about unjumpering it (in my case).. not the way to go... they make my cans sound booring IMO...


----------



## grinchy

Well the Uly powers are in the house. All 10 are -b (-p). Excellent. Now for some listening with the generic cv4015s and see what RainUK has been talkin' about.


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I found the same a while back with the standard Uylanov powers (Sovtek supplied not manufactured), the B ones are better, but dont rule out those stock Bejing, I find myself using them the most! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Yeah I put those back in and I'm liking the sound. But I wanted a little more out of it.


----------



## grinchy

I think I need some break in on these.
 The russian tube spec inserts are a hoot. The pins are soooo clean, too. Not so on the cv-4015, they were kinda brown.

 More bass for sure. Can't make any other judgements.
 Ulyanov 6c19n-b x2, generic cv-4015 x2


----------



## grinchy

Garbage 2.0 and Grosse Point Blank into them, and they're smoothing out.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_oh noes the ++ thread is ahead of us! Bump._

 

LOL


----------



## AdamP88

A couple of pictures of my bedtime nightlight.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple of pictures of my bedtime nightlight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This thread is at 400 posts!!


----------



## Nelis

How well does the LD2++ fare with a k701? I heard it needs some juice to get decent sound, can a LD2++ deliver that amount of power?


----------



## Gaso

Well, based on my experience with LD2+, barely yes, but it's more like an intermediate solution. More juice would be much better, the ld has the dynamics but sounds sometimes congested and it's not the best match for all recordings.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, based on my experience with LD2+, barely yes, but it's more like an intermediate solution. More juice would be much better, the ld has the dynamics but sounds sometimes congested and it's not the best match for all recordings._

 

I am glad to hear this now. I have a II++ as my only real headphone amp and have been looking at the K601 and K701... Hmmm.


----------



## vcoheda

i use my k701s all the time with my ++.


----------



## John D.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i use my k701s all the time with my ++. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey vcoheda, 

 I'm very curious, do you use all the headphones listed in you sig with the
 LDll++? If so, can you list them in preference? I'm thinking of buying some
 new cans, your opinion is appreciated.

 Thanks,
 JD


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey vcoheda, 

 I'm very curious, do you use all the headphones listed in you sig with the
 LDll++? If so, can you list them in preference? I'm thinking of buying some
 new cans, your opinion is appreciated.

 Thanks,
 JD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

no. i really can't. it depends on what kind of music i am listening to plus i go through phases where i just prefer one headphone to another, regardless of musical genre. in general, i think the ++ drives all of the phones in my sig pretty well. if you have a good source, well-recorded music, and some nice tubes, the ++ should be a good match for most phones.

 edit: just saw that you have an HD580. an RS1, if within your budget, or other grado, would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## WiseOx

Pulled the trigger on the CV4015 from the UK ebay site today. Hopefully it won't take them too long to make their way across the pond.

 I still keep checking this thread every day, hoping someone fill find a stash of the infamous Brimar 9D6's

 Lovin' my Lil'D.


----------



## kamal007

i found out that ld2++ wont be a good match to sr225..anyone having this same thoughts like me?


----------



## Gaso

On the contrary, in my opinion my LD2+ matches SR-225 really well, as in matter of fact of the headphones I've tested with the "order of synergy" was 

 1) SR-225
 2) HD-650 
 3) K-701 
 4) DT-531

 So I can't think why LD2++ wouldn't be the same.

 Too bad I destroyed my set of SR-225's while soldering the driver leads...


----------



## kamal007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the contrary, in my opinion my LD2+ matches SR-225 really well, as in matter of fact of the headphones I've tested with the "order of synergy" was 

 1) SR-225
 2) HD-650 
 3) K-701 
 4) DT-531

 So I can't think why LD2++ wouldn't be the same.

 Too bad I destroyed my set of SR-225's while soldering the driver leads... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

some ppl said that ld2++ is different from ld2+, so that might be the case

 have u tried the sr225 with a SS amp?


----------



## nkoulban

I have listened to my LD II ++ with my Alessandro MS Pros (RS-1) and Senn HD-650 and it sounds fantastic with both... in fact I think the Alessandro has the slightly better synergy. Grados work well with the LD II++.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the contrary, in my opinion my LD2+ matches SR-225 really well, as in matter of fact of the headphones I've tested with the "order of synergy" . . ._

 

I honestly don't believe in "synergy" -- that one headphone sounds better with a certain amp over another. if an amp is capable of driving a particular headphone, it should be a good match. And if a headphone sounds better with another amp, it is probably because you prefer the sound of that amp. And I think if you prefer one headphone with amp A and yet another headphone with amp B, then this is probably a subtle difference at best. Every time I see a thread saying "own headphone x, which amp is best match," I see almost every conceivable amp listed. I have never seen someone say I own headphone x and it sounds awful with my $500 amp Y but sounds great with my $500 amp Z. Have never seen that. Never will.

 I think the idea of "synergy" is quite illusory.


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kamal007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_some ppl said that ld2++ is different from ld2+, so that might be the case

 have u tried the sr225 with a SS amp?_

 

Yes, but only with few low budget SS amps but I haven't got a listen with say >400€ SS amp with SR225 yet. Of the experiences I've had each SS amp + SR225 so far has been too much of the "someone shouting right in your ear" for my tastes. The LD2+ was kind of surprise how it tamed that feeling, and only then I got what the fuss with SR-225 was about... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come to think perhaps that's why you don't like the SR225 with LD2++, could be that the amp tames the sound too much for your tastes.


----------



## kamal007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, but only with few low budget SS amps but I haven't got a listen with say >400€ SS amp with SR225 yet. Of the experiences I've had each SS amp + SR225 so far has been too much of the "someone shouting right in your ear" for my tastes. The LD2+ was kind of surprise how it tamed that feeling, and only then I got what the fuss with SR-225 was about... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come to think perhaps that's why you don't like the SR225 with LD2++, could be that the amp tames the sound too much for your tastes._

 

ive tried that with a pa2v2 and im loving it and i certainly feel that the sound could be improved with a better SS amp


----------



## GotNoRice

Is anyone having issues with the LDII++ when having the pre-amp outputs and the headphones connected at the same time?

 It doesn’t seem to matter if my amp is on or off, if it’s hooked up to the LDII++ pre-amp outputs at all it seems to make the LDII++ work considerably harder driving headphones. Using my DT770/Pro-80’s my LDII++ completely runs out of gas at about 1 o’clock on the dial with this configuration.

 My LDII+ suffered from this problem as well, but less significantly. It seems like the problem is that the tubes are being pushed too hard, but when this occurred on the LDII+ the distortion didn’t really conflict with the music and in some cases even made things sound more groovy. Distortion due to the tubes being overdriven on the LDII++ seems to have completely different characteristics that aren’t really desirable. It makes the music sound scratchy and jumbled.

 I’m assuming this has to due with the power tubes since that’s the main difference between the two units. I’m still using the stock power tubes but I have some Russian replacements on the way. There are the Uly 6c19pi’s that I ordered from Russia over a week ago but haven’t arrived yet, and then I ordered a pair of Svetlana 6C19P-V tubes which were local enough that they will probably arrive before the uly’s anyway. I hope that the new power tubes change this situation. 

 I hate having to disconnect and re-connect the power-amp every time I want to listen to speakers.


----------



## AdamP88

Maybe my source's line out is just unusually loud, but I'm amazed to hear you guys turning your volume up past 12. For me I'm quite comfortable at 9 o'clock (and actually a little less), and at 10 it's pretty much uncomfortably loud on most recordings ('cept classical).

 My russian power tubes won't be here until next week, though i'm really hoping to receive my mullards tomorrow or Saturday. I'm particularly anxious to hear what the Mullards do.


----------



## GotNoRice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe my source's line out is just unusually loud, but I'm amazed to hear you guys turning your volume up past 12. For me I'm quite comfortable at 9 o'clock (and actually a little less), and at 10 it's pretty much uncomfortably loud on most recordings ('cept classical).

 My russian power tubes won't be here until next week, though i'm really hoping to receive my mullards tomorrow or Saturday. I'm particularly anxious to hear what the Mullards do._

 

Well in my case I do use the equalizer in foobar, and obviously the best way to go is to equalize down from zero. So that ends up leaving a large bit of the spectrum at a reduced volume. I do boost the bass a bit, so that may be pushing them extra hard.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

[size=medium]Brimar 9D6 vs. Mullard M8161/CV4015 using Svetlana 6C19П-B[/size]

 If tubes were women, then call me a two timer! I can honestly say I’m torn between my ‘military Mullard M8161’ and the ‘Brimar 9D6’, and can’t make up my mind which is better, so all I can offer are my impressions and findings.

 I’m still amused at how dull the 9D6 glow is, with the lighting in the room on they don’t even look like they are working (Is the heat/light a factor in life expectancy? If so the 9D6 seem like they will last forever!). I burned the 9D6 in using the stock powers, now the switch from the stock Beijing to the Svetlana-B’s is always profound, giving an instant change in bass and punch, but I have to say I prefer the bass from the 9D6 with the Svet’s to that of the M8161, in fact I prefer the 9D6 with the Svet’s over any of my 8 other sets of driver tubes, for me they blend beautifully with the Cambridge Audio 640c MK2 and HD650’s. On the other hand, with the Beijing powers, the M8161 have a more tubey sound for me, it’s got to the stage of ‘mood=tube’ matching for me now.






 Now, the 3 week long burn in period is over for the 9D6 I should mention that when first hearing them my impression was of a sweet sounding tube with a likeness to the M8161. On the second week of listning the 9D6 seemed to go a little flat and lose the sweetness I had first commented on, I was worried, but after a few days of concern the 9D6 have come of age and have a silky sweet sound. I still can’t recommend them for the brighter of cans, my DT831 just drill into your ears with these 9D6 (also M8161) but they are one of the brighter headphones around. The 9D6 seem to rival the M8161 in all areas, apart from one...volume, the M8161 play better when going very loud, yet at normal listening levels they are so close in many ways. Detail on the 9D6 is rich and not sibilant at what I consider a good listening level, they do offer a different position with female vocals to that of the M8161, less sense of studio and more of the singers face is one way to describe it. The 9D6 soundstage isn’t as precise to me as the M8161 but there’s no sense of it being any smaller, to me it’s more relaxed, yet don’t let that lead you to believe they are a relaxed tube, when the beat picks up so do the 9D6 akin to the Mull’s. Overall I’m happy to use either set of tubes with any music, the 9D6 are a more than worthy tube and are being enjoyed as I’m writing this


----------



## AdamP88

Now if only we could find someone with a stash of these Brimars to spread around to the rest of us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Appreciate the report though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just received my unbranded Mullard CV4015s today. I couldn't resist listening to them straight out of the box. Immediately I was aware of the increased "air" around each instrument/voice - there's a much more distinct decay to each note. Apart from that, I'm witholding any judgment until they've had a chance to burn in - they do seem a little bloated in the lower mids at the moment.


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now if only we could find someone with a stash of these Brimars to spread around to the rest of us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Appreciate the report though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is the place I got mine, at the moment they only have the one, but it's one to watch..


----------



## leqin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I’m still amused at how dull the 9D6 glow is, with the lighting in the room on they don’t even look like they are working (Is the heat/light a factor in life expectancy? If so the 9D6 seem like they will last forever!)_

 

Well it isn't a unique feature to your set rain - my 9D6's arrived on Tuesday and there's just the barest hint of a glow from them and with them the Dots just a tad cooler. I totally agree with the sweetness, so if it all goes flat next week I'm not going to panic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 stiff upper lip - I'm tempted to source some M8161 though because I love my soundstage.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leqin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_my 9D6's arrived on Tuesday_

 

Welcome to club 'elusive' !!


----------



## leqin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Welcome to club 'elusive' !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thats true - rarer than the proverbial hens, in fact bar this matched set I managed to find I've only seen one lone 9D6 kicking around so Its a exclusive club


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the place I got mine, at the moment they only have the one, but it's one to watch.._

 

If I get a really fast switching circuit, maybe I could use one tube for both right and left- Just would have half the volume.


----------



## grinchy

Since I put in the ulys and generic cv4015 i've had some crackling during the first 10 min or so. is this common with new tubes?

 It's the same sound a cd makes when it drops a bit/byte.


----------



## AdamP88

Well this sucks. Received a pair of Russian 6c19pi power tubes today. One of them is bad. Not totally dead, but there's a really annoying hum/buzz that pretty much ruins the experience. Maybe I'll try some of these eBay tubes (mine came from www.thetubestore.com).

 On the plus side, I felt that the sound with the new Mullards was maybe a bit too warm and bloomy in the midrange (though the extra detail and clarity is simply fantastic), so I took off the jumpers to see if the perceived dryness I had heard before would balance things out. Bingo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gone is the bloat, but not that liquidity. Add in the extra control in the bass, and barring any drastic changes from tube burn in, I think I'm set!


----------



## wower

Im just wondering how hard it is to find tubes for the LD++. I have read lots of this thread and everything seems to be bought off ebay. I rather buy from reputable internet tube deals. The back tubes are easy to find but the front ones seem rare. Is that what others have experienced? I understand from what I read it is a good little starter tube amp, but I worry about tube availbity at this price point. It seems like an odd choice of tubes on the designers part. Thoughts?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im just wondering how hard it is to find tubes for the LD++. I have read lots of this thread and everything seems to be bought off ebay. I rather buy from reputable internet tube deals. The back tubes are easy to find but the front ones seem rare. Is that what others have experienced? I understand from what I read it is a good little starter tube amp, but I worry about tube availbity at this price point. It seems like an odd choice of tubes on the designers part. Thoughts?_

 

front tubes are not rare. ef92 is a very common tube and generally sells for cheap.


----------



## wower

Vco, Thanks for replying as your are the resident LD++ tube expert. Running that tube trough the tubedepot.com only brings up one no-name brand hit. Thats what worries me. Great unit otherwise, I guess the option to me is only tuberoll the back ones if I don't want to risk ebay.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Running that tube trough the tubedepot.com only brings up one no-name brand hit. Thats what worries me. Great unit otherwise, I guess the option to me is only tuberoll the back ones if I don't want to risk ebay._

 

what's wrong with ebay. a lot of very good sellers there. didn't you get your ++ from there. i'm sure if you googled, you could find some more stores that sell ef92 tubes. are you searching for equivalents as well (cv131, etc). that would increase your hits. good luck.


----------



## wower

Sorry. This kind of goes to why I favor the usability of SS amps. I don't have the time or funds to track down tubes on google. If I get a tube amp, I want to be able to get tubes from one of the main online tube shops and know exactly what I am getting. As for Ebay, anyone is allowed to spend their money where they wish and I respect that, but for my hard earned cash I don't want to risk ebay anymore. It was good a couple of years ago but now I want to avoid it if I can. I trust the FS forums here more than ebay. I just don't think the LD++ is going to work for my situation. Living overseas I love love love the unit's small size and obviously it is a great value to those that have it. But I have to ask myself if I can live with only upgrading the back tubes (the very first thing I would do) to that russian tube everyone recommends in the early pages of this thread. But thanks for your comments Vco, you are the tube God for the LD.


----------



## grinchy

Wower the stock tubes sound just fine. Rolling is for the most part fun, not required.
 You can spend some time looking up equivalents and get a wide variety of compatible tubes from a shop, it that is your pleasure. It will just take a bit longer, and require some email exchanges.


----------



## kg4icn

Wow! trying all my tubes again- Got the AKG K601 today!!! I like them!


----------



## Advil

Here it comes... Battle of the Tubes!!


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here it comes... Battle of the Tubes!!_

 

I love how that CD player looks! The one in the upper right that sits up.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry. This kind of goes to why I favor the usability of SS amps. I don't have the time or funds to track down tubes on google. If I get a tube amp, I want to be able to get tubes from one of the main online tube shops and know exactly what I am getting. As for Ebay, anyone is allowed to spend their money where they wish and I respect that, but for my hard earned cash I don't want to risk ebay anymore. It was good a couple of years ago but now I want to avoid it if I can. I trust the FS forums here more than ebay. I just don't think the LD++ is going to work for my situation. Living overseas I love love love the unit's small size and obviously it is a great value to those that have it. But I have to ask myself if I can live with only upgrading the back tubes (the very first thing I would do) to that russian tube everyone recommends in the early pages of this thread. But thanks for your comments Vco, you are the tube God for the LD._

 

Here's an auction for Mullard M8161 tubes ($5 each) from a German seller with very good feedback. These are pretty much the best driver tubes available. Just buy two and you are set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://cgi.ebay.com/ROHRE-TUBE-EF92-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## grinchy

Too bad about the E10 shipping V.

 So no answers to my Q above about crackling during the first 10 min or so? It's not pot related, that I am sure of.


----------



## wower

@VCO. I'll check into it but I hestiate to leave credit card changes all over the net if possible. I'll think of something. This thread is very enlightening.


----------



## feifan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i use my k701s all the time with my ++. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ditto!


----------



## feifan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try switching to Sovtek power tubes. From my experience with 6C19Pi power tubes, the heat is SIGNIFICANTLY reduced. After 2 hours, the amp is still "touchable."_

 

Thanks for this tip. Now that my LD2+ has arced & popped, I'm beginning to worry about my 2++, especially the heat issue. Are the following equivalent to the 6C19Pi:

 6S19P-V Russian Audiophile Tube
 6S19P Audiophile Tubes NOS triode
 6S19P-V Svetlana USSR Audiophile Tube

 Could I use any of these three in place of the stock 6C19-J?


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feifan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Are the following equivalent to the 6C19Pi:
 6S19P-V Russian Audiophile Tube
 6S19P Audiophile Tubes NOS triode
 6S19P-V Svetlana USSR Audiophile Tube
 Could I use any of these three in place of the stock 6C19-J?_

 

The following tubes all work with the LD2++

 The red numbers are the Russian coding (seen on tubes), the rest are some translations..

 Svetlana - 6C19П-B (6S19P-V - 6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B)
 Ulyanov - 6C19П-B (6S19P-V - 6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B)
 Svetlana - 6C19П (6S19P - 6c19pi / 6c19ri)
 Ulyanov - 6C19П - (6S19P - 6c19pi / 6c19ri)
 Beijing (China) ----- 6C19-J

 Any of the above will work

 Sovtek do supply the Svet's and the Uly's in their own packaging so if ordering what is decsribed as Sovtek you will normally receive the Svet or Uly's.
This site has a useful list of logos to identify some brands.

 The only one to my knowledge that hasnt been tried yet is the elusive Svetlana 6C19П-BP (below), if anyone finds these I would be glad to know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 edit: The general opinion is that the B ones are better. Be very careful with descriptions when purchasing, many have totally incorrect Brand names compared to their photos, always try to identify a logo if possible & better still get email confirmation of exactly what they are (assuming the seller knows) Good Luck!


----------



## feifan

rain_uk -- Thanks for the comprehensive information! This is like a mini guidebook on tube-rolling for the LD2++. I feel like I finally have enough clear and useful info to begin futzing with the tubes on my LD2++. I hope this will help the many other LD2++ers who've been sitting on the sidelines wondering how to get started in this t-rolling business.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feifan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_rain_uk -- Thanks for the comprehensive information! This is like a mini guidebook on tube-rolling for the LD2++. I feel like I finally have enough clear and useful info to begin futzing with the tubes on my LD2++. I hope this will help the many other LD2++ers who've been sitting on the sidelines wondering how to get started in this t-rolling business._

 

I just had an awful thought... "Make sure the LD2++ is turned off when swapping tubes!"

sorry, couldn't resist.. (but there's always one!). But seriously the tubes need to be cold before removing as they are most fragile when hot.


----------



## feifan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just had an awful thought... "Make sure the LD2++ is turned off when swapping tubes!" 






 sorry, couldn't resist.. (but there's always one!). But seriously the tubes need to be cold before removing as they are most fragile when hot._

 

I'm glad you mentioned this because I would've swapped as soon as they got cool enough to touch -- which might mean they're slightly warm. Here's a dumb question: Where/how do you keep the tubes that you're not using? You obviously don't toss them all into an old cigar box. Keeping the cardboard containers would help, I guess, but is there a standard rule or something for storing them? 

 I'm suddenly full of d-questions, like, Do you always swap them out in pairs (as advised for batteries) of the same make and age, or is it OK to mismatch them as long as they're working and compatible? Is there a way to tell whether a tube is on its last leg and should be replaced soon? And back to the first question, is it OK to replace just one or should you do both at the same time?

 Sorry for all these questions.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Nope, no standard rules, just common sense. Let any tubes fully cool before handling, also one thing NOT to do is keep them in a drawer, the constant in and out of a draw can possibly lead to the tubes getting damaged. I keep mine at room temperature, far away from any vibration & moisture (kitchen or near to a window for eg.) and in their original packaging or if thats not available I make a little jacket/sleeve for the tube by wrapping bubble wrap around it with a piece of tape to hold it in place, when i need a tube I simply slide it out from the open end (actually bubble wrap sleeves work far better than handling the precious & delicate tube boxes all the time for me). I then keep all my tubes etc together in a sturdy shoe box which has 'FRAGILE - GLASS TUBES' written on it. The shoe box is then placed far out of reach of little hands and curious guests, job done.

 I personally roll tubes in pairs, but others have mixed up the pairs of powers and drivers in different combinations to compare them, short term it doesn't do any harm to the tubes or amplifier as far as im aware, but the left and right channels could be very uneven in tone, character and possibly even volume with certain tubes. If two tubes were branded/coded the same but of different ages it wouldn't concern me to use them together if thats all I had at the time.

 As for telling if a tube is on it's way out.. pops, crackles, buzzing, possible arcing, poor sound, no sound, but many times it has simply been the metal contact pins on the tubes or the sockets themselves that require cleaning (not with soapy water!!), there are proper pin cleaning solutions available.

 edit: One more thing, don't take your nicely heated up tubes and amp out into the cold weather, the sudden change in temperature can completely crack the tubes glass shell, I wont mention who did this (it wasn't me BTW!)..


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One more thing, dont take your nicely heated up tubes and amp out into the cold weather, the sudden change in temperature can completely crack the tubes glass shell, I wont mention who did this (it wasn't me BTW!).. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wonder who did that trick?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I liked that tube too.


----------



## feifan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, no standard rules, just common sense. Let any tubes fully cool before handling, also one thing NOT to do is keep them in a drawer, the constant in and out of a draw can possibly lead to the tubes getting damaged. I keep mine at room temperature, far away from any vibration & moisture (kitchen or near to a window for eg.) and in their original packaging or if thats not available I make a little jacket/sleeve for the tube by wrapping bubble wrap around it with a piece of tape to hold it in place, when i need a tube I simply slide it out from the open end (actually bubble wrap sleeves work far better than handling the precious & delicate tube boxes all the time for me). I then keep all my tubes etc together in a sturdy shoe box which has 'FRAGILE - GLASS TUBES' written on it. The shoe box is then placed far out of reach of little hands and curious guests, job done.

 I personally roll tubes in pairs, but others have mixed up the pairs of powers and drivers in different combinations to compare them, short term it doesn't do any harm to the tubes or amplifier as far as im aware, but the left and right channels could be very uneven in tone, character and possibly even volume with certain tubes. If two tubes were branded/coded the same but of different ages it wouldn't concern me to use them together if thats all I had at the time.

 As for telling if a tube is on it's way out.. pops, crakles, buzzing, possible arcing, poor sound, no sound, but many times it has simply been the metal contact pins on the tubes or the sockets themselves that require cleaning (not with soapy water!!), there are proper pin cleaning solutions available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: One more thing, dont take your nicely heated up tubes and amp out into the cold weather, the sudden change in temperature can completely crack the tubes glass shell, I wont mention who did this (it wasn't me BTW!).. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

rain_uk, thanks a lot for the very helpful advice on tube care and rolling. Re "ice cold" weather -- no chance of that out here in the middle of the Pacific <g>. I gotta get rollin' . . .


----------



## BombayTheIndian

First of all, I just want to say that this is my first ever post on head-fi, so hello to everyone!
 Next, I want to say it is because of this site that I actually decided to go with the Little Dot 2++ (and absolutely love it).
 Furthermore, I want to say great job to everyone who's been tube rolling with the LD2++. I've been studying (aka stalking) this thread for a couple of weeks now, and I'm proud to say that I learned more from this single thread than I've learned from college. 

*Thanks a lot guys!!!*





 I just ordered some Svetlana 6C19П-B tubes to replace the stock Beijings, btw. I wouldn't have been able to do that without rain_uk's post distinguishing them from the Ulyanovs. Thank you again! I ordered more than one pair, so I have extras... Anyone want to trade for some Brimar 9D6 tubes? Come on, don't hold out now!


----------



## feifan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BombayTheIndian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First of all, I just want to say that this is my first ever post on head-fi, so hello to everyone!
 Next, I want to say it is because of this site that I actually decided to go with the Little Dot 2++ (and absolutely love it).
 Furthermore, I want to say great job to everyone who's been tube rolling with the LD2++. I've been studying (aka stalking almost every thread) this thread for a couple of weeks now, and I'm proud to say that I learned more from this single thread than I've learned from college. 

*Thanks a lot guys!!!*





 I just ordered some Svetlana 6C19П-B tubes to replace the stock Beijings, btw. I wouldn't have been able to do that without rain_uk's post distinguishing them from the Ulyanovs. Thank you again! I ordered more than one pair, so I have extras... Anyone want to trade for some Brimar 9D6 tubes? Come on, don't hold out now!_

 

BombayTheIndian, congrats on your first Head-Fi post! I'm a relative newcomer, too, and have learned a lot from these guys. Please keep us posted on your experiences with the Svetlana 6C19П-B tubes.


----------



## BombayTheIndian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feifan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BombayTheIndian, congrats on your first Head-Fi post! I'm a relative newcomer, too, and have learned a lot from these guys. Please keep us posted on your experiences with the Svetlana 6C19П-B tubes._

 

Thanks a lot, feifan! I'll definitely keep everyone posted. I don't suppose they'll be here for a week (at least) plus the burn in, so my patience is going to be tried.

 I'm going to keep a detailed log of all activity. "Captain's log, star date 2007..." OK, sorry...


----------



## AdamP88

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BombayTheIndian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered more than one pair, so I have extras... Anyone want to trade for some Brimar 9D6 tubes? Come on, don't hold out now!_

 

First of all, welcome to the wonderful world of budget tube-fi. I definitely agree that this thread has been quite an education!

 Secondly, I don't have any Brimar 9D6s, but if any of your extra pairs of 6c19s are hum free, I'll gladly pay for em! I've gone through 3 pairs, two of which had nasty hum that was just waaay too loud, and the last one has noticeable hum when nothing's playing and in really quiet passages, so I can live with it, but it still bugs me. Although I may just buy one of those sets of 8 on eBay, there's bound to be at least 2 hum-free tubes in there!


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BombayTheIndian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Furthermore, I want to say great job to everyone who's been tube rolling with the LD2++. I've been studying (aka stalking) this thread for a couple of weeks now, and I'm proud to say that I learned more from this single thread than I've learned from college._

 

I am very pleased you have found this thread so helpful, and made a post! That's one less lurker! LOL. It does seem like there is much love for this little amp, me included. Also I believe this has now become the _official_ 'Welcome to Little Dot 2++!' thread, so Welcome! I was going to say sorry about the wallet but I see by your signature it's to late for that!


----------



## grinchy

Still burning in my Uly 6c19n-b. Now have about 10 hours on them, mostly movies - watching thru the Superman series on HD-DVD.
 Crackling is gone, so that good. The bad is I relocated my projector and somehow got a cable around me generic cv4015 drivers. Bent one pretty bad. But it still works.


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I was going to say sorry about the wallet but I see by your signature it's to late for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The best part of owning LD2-series is that you don't have to be


----------



## feifan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The best part of owning LD2-series is that you don't have to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL! You're in fine form, tonight, Gaso.


----------



## BombayTheIndian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Secondly, I don't have any Brimar 9D6s, but if any of your extra pairs of 6c19s are hum free, I'll gladly pay for em! I've gone through 3 pairs, two of which had nasty hum that was just waaay too loud, and the last one has noticeable hum when nothing's playing and in really quiet passages, so I can live with it, but it still bugs me. Although I may just buy one of those sets of 8 on eBay, there's bound to be at least 2 hum-free tubes in there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Uh oh, I hope I don't have any problem with my pairs. The seller said that they're NOS and he tested them, so I suppose I'll just have to wait and see how it goes.
 I'll let you (and everyone) know how they sound, though, and if they're both good, I'll gladly sell it to you! I think all of the 8-10 sets on ebay right now are Uly's or 6c19s v series, though.


----------



## BombayTheIndian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was going to say sorry about the wallet but I see by your signature it's to late for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

rain_uk, thanks for your concern in regards to my wallet! I'm trying to keep all of the costs down by doing thorough research on everything, I feel like I've made some sound decisions so far

 Ex: Purchasing the LD2++ over other amps in the $500 range. 
 Score: My Wallet-1, Sadness over being broke-0

 I think it also helps that I work at *unnamed electronics retailer*, and receive employee accommodations on certain items. I got my Denon cd transport for over $150 off retail price, get all my interconnects for roughly 1/3 the ticket prices, etc. 
 Score: My Wallet-2, Sadness over being broke-0

 Final result, though: After purchasing everything that I have now;
 My Wallet-2, Sadness over being (overall) broke-1

 Damn it. At least my wallet's still in the lead.


----------



## Advil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well this sucks. Received a pair of Russian 6c19pi power tubes today. One of them is bad. Not totally dead, but there's a really annoying hum/buzz that pretty much ruins the experience. Maybe I'll try some of these eBay tubes (mine came from www.thetubestore.com).

 On the plus side, I felt that the sound with the new Mullards was maybe a bit too warm and bloomy in the midrange (though the extra detail and clarity is simply fantastic), so I took off the jumpers to see if the perceived dryness I had heard before would balance things out. Bingo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gone is the bloat, but not that liquidity. Add in the extra control in the bass, and barring any drastic changes from tube burn in, I think I'm set!_

 

email them and they'll replace it. I had the same exact problem and they sent me a new tube right away.


----------



## AdamP88

I did, and the replacement buzzed even worse. :\

 My other pair of russians (I believe 6c19 B) that had the noticeable hum seems to have quieted down a bit. The hum is still there, but it doesn't seem as bad anymore. Still more than I'd like, though.


----------



## GotNoRice

Hmmmmm, I decided to let my friend use my LD2++ for a while, and after a few days he started reporting that there was a weird humming noise. I had him swap the svet 6c19-b's with the Chinese stock tubes and he said the problem went away. I wish this had happened while I had it so I knew exactly what was going on.


----------



## grinchy

I haven't had any humming with my Uly -b's but I've only tried two of the six still with me. RIght now I'm so happy with the amp, it is totally quiet (and has been).


----------



## syncmaster68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grinchy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't had any humming with my Uly -b's but I've only tried two of the six still with me. RIght now I'm so happy with the amp, it is totally quiet (and has been)._

 

x 2.

 Never had any hum, pop or hiss issues with this little amp. Tried it on stock tubes plus generic CV4015 and Svetlana 6C19P.


----------



## naamanf

Anyone tried the Valvo EF92 6CQ6 tubes?


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Ouch, looks like someone raped Svetlana tubes....ugh...

http://cgi.ebay.com/RAPE-Svetlana-Tu...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Koolind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jilgiljongiljing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ouch, looks like someone raped Svetlana tubes....ugh...

http://cgi.ebay.com/RAPE-Svetlana-Tu...QQcmdZViewItem_

 

These are great tubes though... ! the B-version.. i have em... and like em...


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

I found I was getting a mystery buzzing sound... I noticed it when i'd been listening for a time and then my music had ended yet I left my headphones on with no music playing for a while, it did'nt do it at all when playing music. The buzzing sound being a low volume, low tone short buzz lasting around a quarter of a second and then silence for 30secs to a minute then it repeats.

 I thought it maybe RFI or interference from the mains wiring within my building, but firstly I decided to change the power tubes which were in use (Ulyanov B's) over to the stock power tubes (Beijing) and the sound has gone. Maybe the Ulyanov's are more susceptible to mains conditions or other types of interference? Or are they due an immanent death..? Time will tell

 Anyway I have decided finally after nearly six months use and many long listening sessions, that I should now do the sensible thing and inspect the innards of this Little Dot 2++ for the first time. I know ignorance is bliss but... Once the base of the unit was removed I was surprised to see all the heat and long days of use has had very little visual effect on the components. I can see a slight discoloration of the two resistors I have read about in other posts, but really they dont seem to bad. It seems to me that if wanting to replace/upgrade these resistors that removing the PCB is the expected method (a task which involves de-soldering the power supply from the unit I beleive), yet im wondering if simply snipping the existing resistors legs at both sides, leaving as much as possible above the PCB and soldering new resistors onto them wouldn't be a much easier way..comments anyone please..?

 I have the 240v version. The factory fitted resistors have colored bands which look like orange, orange, black, black and a single red at the end, which according to post 27 of this thread makes them 330ohm, the PCB has 220/3w written on it but maybe these resistors were changed after the PCB was manufactured? Im not thinking of changing these resistors at this time (as the unit is still under warranty), but it will be nice to know for possible future needs.


 edit: Has anybody already changed thier resistors?


----------



## Angry

Hi, are these Brimars the same as the 9D6? I'm a noob in this area of expertise but after reading thru' the thread, the similarity between the two versions of Brimar is the lack of glow in the tubes.


----------



## vcoheda

what does it say on the tube, besides brimar. could you show some better pics of the front and back side of the tube.


----------



## Angry

Here's a closeup


----------



## vcoheda

this is the 9D6 tube that i have seen:






 i haven't seen a brimar with only an ef92 marking on it (especially on the front). so i'm not sure what that is. where did you get it from. how was it described.


----------



## platenspeler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found I was getting a mystery buzzing sound... I noticed it when i'd been listening for a time and then my music had ended yet I left my headphones on with no music playing for a while, it did'nt do it at all when playing music. The buzzing sound being a low volume, low tone short buzz lasting around a quarter of a second and then silence for 30secs to a minute then it repeats. 

 I thought it maybe RFI or interference from the mains wiring within my building, but firstly I decided to change the power tubes which were in use (Ulyanov B's) over to the stock power tubes (Beijing) and the sound has gone. Maybe the Ulyanov's are more susceptible to mains conditions or other types of interference? Or are they due an immanent death..? Time will tell..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway I have decided finally after nearly six months use and many long listening sessions, that I should now do the sensible thing and inspect the innards of this Little Dot 2++ for the first time. I know ignorance is bliss but... Once the base of the unit was removed I was surprised to see all the heat and long days of use has had very little visual effect on the components. I can see a slight discoloration of the two resistors I have read about in other posts, but really they dont seem to bad. It seems to me that if wanting to replace/upgrade these resistors that removing the PCB is the expected method (a task which involves de-soldering the power supply from the unit I beleive), yet im wondering if simply snipping the existing resistors legs at both sides, leaving as much as possible above the PCB and soldering new resistors onto them wouldn't be a much easier way..comments anyone please..?

 I have the 240v version. The factory fitted resistors have colored bands which look like orange, orange, black, black and a single red at the end, which according to post 27 of this thread makes them 330ohm, the PCB has 220/3w written on it but maybe these resistors were changed after the PCB was manufactured? Im not thinking of changing these resistors at this time (as the unit is still under warranty), but it will be nice to know for possible future needs.






 edit: Has anybody already changed thier resistors?_

 

Hi,

 I've the same PCB I guess, version 1.0. and like yourself I still have my unit under warranty. 

 I'm planning to have the two resistors upgraded to 5W version. In my experience such discouloring means that your resistors become very hot. Also the spacing between the resistors and the PCB could have been better.

 I'm thinking of changing the input caps as well (the two red .1uF caps close to the front-plate).

 It is possible to get to the back of the PCB, although since there are transformer wires soldered to the backside mean that there is not much room. But swapping the resistors out is possible I think.

 Maarten


----------



## Angry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i haven't seen a brimar with only an ef92 marking on it (especially on the front). so i'm not sure what that is. where did you get it from. how was it described._

 

I got this pair of tubes online via a chinese seller. I have got only 2 pairs of tubes for comparison, i.e. the stock Ediswan and Brimar. The Ediswan boost the highs pretty much, the vocals sounded raspy, while the Brimar's emphasis is on the mids and the vocals are much more natural sounding to me.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Resurrected Thread

 The 9D6 I have are like the ones vcoheda has pictured, maybe they stopped production in favour of the more commonly coded EF92 compatible at some point. Who knows, they may be identical on the inside? A very good find Angry

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_



_

 

platenspeler, I guess there are many of us with discoloured resistors, when the time comes I may take the lazy route and solder my new ones onto the old resistors legs as I mentioned in my previous post, unless there's any good reason not to?


----------



## vcoheda

that's a nice pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Brimars hardly glow at all.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_that's a nice pic
 the Brimars hardly glow at all._

 
Thanx

 It would be nice to compare the brightness of Brimar 9D6 to the Brimar EF92..


----------



## Angry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be nice to compare the brightness of Brimar 9D6 to the Brimar EF92.._

 






 I took a pic of mine in a lighted room but you can really tell that the Brimars are barely glowing.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

It looks to me like the 9D6 and EF92 have an identical lack of glow, now I have to wonder if this is inherent to all Brimar.. Not sure if the collective would be 'Brimar' or 'Brimar's', hmmm.. a brace of Brimar


----------



## vcoheda

i wonder if they are the same tube.


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found I was getting a mystery buzzing sound... I noticed it when i'd been listening for a time and then my music had ended yet I left my headphones on with no music playing for a while, it did'nt do it at all when playing music. The buzzing sound being a low volume, low tone short buzz lasting around a quarter of a second and then silence for 30secs to a minute then it repeats. 

 I thought it maybe RFI or interference from the mains wiring within my building, but firstly I decided to change the power tubes which were in use (Ulyanov B's) over to the stock power tubes (Beijing) and the sound has gone. Maybe the Ulyanov's are more susceptible to mains conditions or other types of interference? Or are they due an immanent death..? Time will tell..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway I have decided finally after nearly six months use and many long listening sessions, that I should now do the sensible thing and inspect the innards of this Little Dot 2++ for the first time. I know ignorance is bliss but... Once the base of the unit was removed I was surprised to see all the heat and long days of use has had very little visual effect on the components. I can see a slight discoloration of the two resistors I have read about in other posts, but really they dont seem to bad. It seems to me that if wanting to replace/upgrade these resistors that removing the PCB is the expected method (a task which involves de-soldering the power supply from the unit I beleive), yet im wondering if simply snipping the existing resistors legs at both sides, leaving as much as possible above the PCB and soldering new resistors onto them wouldn't be a much easier way..comments anyone please..?

 I have the 240v version. The factory fitted resistors have colored bands which look like orange, orange, black, black and a single red at the end, which according to post 27 of this thread makes them 330ohm, the PCB has 220/3w written on it but maybe these resistors were changed after the PCB was manufactured? Im not thinking of changing these resistors at this time (as the unit is still under warranty), but it will be nice to know for possible future needs.






 edit: Has anybody already changed thier resistors?_

 


 I have not changed my discoloring resistors, but I do not suggest the idea of soldering the replacement resistors through joints. The material of the two resistor legs are different and it is always not wise to introduce "intereference" to the signal. To create a good circuit flow is uncomplicated; the simpler it is (better contacts and less exposed parts that may introduce EMI), the better it is. Nonetheless, since this amp isnt a multi-hundred dollar amp and no one is expecting its signal to be "liquid pure," you can try conjoining the replacement resistors through the legs if you are a good solderer.

 PS. As for the reason of the discoloration, we've come up with several scenerios, but i believe the main conclusion was that because the current travelling through the resistors is bigger than their tolerated value, it is over-heating the resistors, causing them discolor.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

This was the kinda thing I was considering, excuse (or laugh at) the pre-school art.. the green being the old resistors legs, I was thinking of soldering along the length of the legs to give a good contact, I really don't fancy going to deeply into modifying this amp, and I may not even replace these tarnished resistors unless they degrade the sound..or would it be a wise choice? If any one would like a portrait I'm taking orders


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This was the kinda thing I was considering, excuse (or laugh at) the pre school art.. the green being the old resitors legs, I was thinking of soldering along the length of the legs to give a good contact, I really dont fancy going to deeply into modifying this amp, and I may not even replace these tarnished resitors unless they degrade the sound..or would it be a wise choice? If any one would like a portrait im taking orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_

 

Yep, exactly like how i pictured it. Try it and tell us if you can hear any sound difference?


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

It looks like part of a twinkie or your lunch got burned on the circuit board... I remember you were trying to cook an egg on the LD at one time... did you move to the inside of the unit? That may be your problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (yes, I know it is just flux from the original soldering)


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

I never took the lid off when cooking that egg, the pan would have fell off silly!


----------



## mwallace573

Man, I just spent the last hour or two reading through all the posts here. Hopefully I learned something, but I won't know until tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got my LD2++ from Penguindude a few days ago (thanks again), and I was simply blown away in the difference I was hearing in my HD595s. He also included some 6C19n-B power tubes, and I finally mustered the courage to give them a try. The differences were noticeable almost immediately. Wider soundstage, tighter bass, and much better instrument separation. Also, the mids are just wonderful. Strangely enough, while the surface of the amp feels just as hot as with the stock tubes, it seems to put out a lot less radiant heat. 

 I still have the stock driver tubes (Mullard), and from I've read I will probably stick with those, as I like the sound right where it's at. This looks to be the beginning of a beautiful friendship.

 Aside from that, I'm just giving this informative thread a nice little bump for all those LD2++ owners that are popping up around here.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never took the lid off when cooking that egg, the pan would have fell off silly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 I've heard rumors, but I didn't think they were true. Any pics of that floating around anywhere?


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mwallace573* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I've heard rumors, but I didn't think they were true. Any pics of that floating around anywhere?_

 






 Hope you enjoy the LD2++


----------



## Grey Massacre

Time to revive this thread!

 I am looking at some Valvo EF92 tubes, has anyone tried those?

 Thanks,

 Charles


----------



## naamanf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Time to revive this thread!

 I am looking at some Valvo EF92 tubes, has anyone tried those?

 Thanks,

 Charles_

 

I have. I really like them with my W5000. They add a good amount of bass impact that the Mullards and others are lacking.


----------



## Pangaea

Where is the best place online to get Tubes, specifically the Sovteks...

 and what 2 types of tubes do you need for the LD2++
 is it Power and Preamp Tubes?


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *naamanf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have. I really like them with my W5000. They add a good amount of bass impact that the Mullards and others are lacking._

 

Hello naamanf,

 Do you have any overstock of those? I would buy some off you if you like, the seller I am looking at is not using Paypal! I have over stock of what is listed in my sig.

 Thanks,

 Charles


----------



## vcoheda

back from the dead. i gave my ++ a long break but last 2-3 months has been the only thing i have listened to; that is, until my new balanced amp arrives. then it will get pushed into the background again (not forever though).

 every now and then i need my tube fix.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_back from the dead. i gave my ++ a long break but last 2-3 months has been the only thing i have listened to; that is, until my new balanced amp arrives. then it will get pushed into the background again (not forever though).

 every now and then i need my tube fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Rocking!

 Charles


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_back from the dead. i gave my ++ a long break but last 2-3 months has been the only thing i have listened to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

X2 - I just plugged it back in again, wow did it really ever used to sound this damned good!


----------



## vcoheda

possibly the best $200 i ever spent in this place. sturdy. well designed (have no opened it up to see if any resistors have colored, but no problems so far). compact. decent volume control. amp and pre-amp functions. good rca connectors. a few yet rewarding tube rolling options (for cheap too). and most importantly sounds great with just about every headphone i have tried. i think my ++ really opened up after i got my mini-dac. it wasn't until then that i realized just how important a good source is.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

There seem to be some Colomor 6065 floating around on eBay, has anyone tried these and know how they sound? Damn i'm itching again!


----------



## vcoheda

i suspect there will be fewer ++ owners with the new models out.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_i suspect there will be fewer ++ owners with the new models out._

 

This may be true, does this mean the LD2++ will become rare and collectable?

 Ooops more tubes.. Osram W77, here I go again..where did these all suddenly pop up from?!!


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ooops more tubes.. Osram W77, here I go again..where did these all suddenly pop up from?!!_

 

Hello rain_uk,

 I am in the process of getting Valvo EF92 tubes and looking forward to it, keep us informed how those are! (Osram W77)

 Thanks,

 Charles


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i suspect there will be fewer ++ owners with the new models out._

 

Certainly! Well I am sticking with mine, the wallet still hurt since the Darth's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Charles


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I am in the process of getting Valvo EF92 tubes and looking forward to it, keep us informed how those are! (Osram W77)_

 

Likewise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine will arrive hopefully in a couple of days, the other W77 I have are MWT and although not the most precise as tubes go they have such a fun character that I just have to know how these Osram sound..


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

I am soooo glad I pulled out the LD2++ again tonight, I've had the goose bumps effect to many times to mention..i'm just lovin it!


----------



## pelayostyle

I'm regretting putting my ++ up for sale after reading your posts rain =(


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pelayostyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I'm regretting putting my ++ up for sale after reading your posts rain =(_

 
Has it gone already? I did have a very decent offer for mine but when it came to the crunch I had to have a final listen and what on earth was I thinking! These Little Dots seem to punch so far above their weight, I believe I would have to have spent an awful lot more money to better it so I decided I couldn't let it go, these things are just way to much fun!

 Which amp have you got your eye on to replace the LD2++???


----------



## kg4icn

Every evening I have off work... the k701 and LD II++ are on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still using the Chinese powers and Mullard drivers. I have not had any problems and many, many hours on them!


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Every evening I have off work... the k701 and LD II++ are on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still using the Chinese powers and Mullard drivers. I have not had any problems and many, many hours on them!_



Ahhh....my favourite combination..the M8161 and the stock Bejing


----------



## John D.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_possibly the best $200 i ever spent in this place. sturdy. well designed (have no opened it up to see if any resistors have colored, but no problems so far). compact. decent volume control. amp and pre-amp functions. good rca connectors. a few yet rewarding tube rolling options (for cheap too). and most importantly sounds great with just about every headphone i have tried. i think my ++ really opened up after i got my mini-dac. it wasn't until then that i realized just how important a good source is._

 

Never underestimate the importance of a good source.
 Without a good source your really missing out.

 I'm enjoying my LD2++ and Rega Apollo very much!!!!!!!
 I really think I would have to spend a lot more money to improve
 on the sound quality I'm getting right now.

 JD


----------



## penguindude

Indeed, a good source does a LOT to the LD2++. I'd say a good DAC can improve the sound from the LD2++ at least 40%, believe it or not.


----------



## Grey Massacre

That amp is really a crazy value!


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Which amp have you got your eye on to replace the LD2++???_

 

Mark IV SE


----------



## Petyot

My setup right now :

 Lenovo T60 >> Musiland MD-10 >> Little Dot II++ >> Sennheiser HD600 >> lots of pleasure !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tubes : Ulyanov 6S19P-b and Ediswan EF92

 Music : Dire Straits (Money for nothing)

 Pierre


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has it gone already?_

 

Yes its got a new owner now. I just gave it a listen for about an hour before i boxed it up(yes i let it cool off first)........im so sad.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahhh....my favourite combination..the M8161 and the stock Bejing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Hey rain_uk,

 I tried that combo yesterday. I am not certain but I feel the mids are much more forward vs the russian 6s19-b and the m8161! Also less bass? How do you describe it yourself? Have you tried the Valvo EF92 tubes?

 Thanks,

 Charles


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey rain_uk,

 I tried that combo yesterday. I am not certain but I feel the mids are much more forward vs the russian 6s19-b and the m8161! Also less bass? How do you describe it yourself? Have you tried the Valvo EF92 tubes?

 Thanks,

 Charles_

 

Hi Grey, 
 I know this was directed towards Rain but in my tube rolling experience the Russian power tubes definitely put out more bass then the stock Chinese tubes.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pelayostyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Grey, 
 I know this was directed towards Rain but in my tube rolling experience the Russian power tubes definitely put out more bass then the stock Chinese tubes._

 

I heard the same.. just wondering what the others are hearing. 

 Charles


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pelayostyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Grey, 
 I know this was directed towards Rain but in my tube rolling experience the Russian power tubes definitely put out more bass then the stock Chinese tubes._

 

x2. go to the ldII++ tube rolling thread. lots of good information there.

 cheers


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2. go to the ldII++ tube rolling thread. lots of good information there.

 cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I read it all about a month ago, I am forgetting parts of it I guess. 

 Charles


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_x2. go to the ldII++ tube rolling thread. lots of good information there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






LOL Your'e here!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Hey rain_uk,

 I tried that combo yesterday. I am not certain but I feel the mids are much more forward vs the russian 6s19-b and the m8161! Also less bass? How do you describe it yourself? Have you tried the Valvo EF92 tubes?_

 

I think it's very dependent upon source, headphones and even the choice of music to whether or not a tube combination will give the results that your'e looking for when concerning exactness. But yes for me the stock powers do offer a less prominant bass, yet for me (and I may very well be in the minority) the bass the stocks offer has a seductively lush sound and the mids to me sound clean and clear when using the HD650's. I havn't heard the Valvo EF92, how would you say they compare to the Ediswan EF92, smoother/brighter?

 The great thing is with these Little Dot's the tubes are so inexpensive it's easy to have a 'mix n match' selection to suit whichever mood you find yourself in, for instance those who own a pair of the MWT W77 will tell you they are by no means the most detailed or even controlled of tubes but even so they still sound good, have great rhythm and are big fun to listen to (I hope them Osram arrive soon!)


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I havn't heard the Valvo EF92, how would you say they compare to the Ediswan EF92, smoother/brighter? ... (I hope them Osram arrive soon!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey rain_uk,

 They are coming my way! I will surely give impression when I get them! It is said they give really tight and good bass! 

 As for the 8161/Stock power tubes I have the same feelings!

 Thanks,

 Charles


----------



## Grey Massacre

Hello guys,

 Wondering if you have any news regarding the Osram w77 rain_uk?

 I am also wondering what is the consensus on those tubes: 
 Svetlana - 6C19П-B (6S19P-V - 6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B)
 Ulyanov - 6C19П-B (6S19P-V - 6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B)

 I have the Uly, are the Svetlana have more bass heavy or differ?

 I am still waiting for the Valvo EF92 which are supposed to give even nicer bass over the Mullard CV4015.

 Thanks,

 Charles


----------



## tbonner1

These amps are a good value new, but used prices are even lower if you can find people who want to sell them at a level around $100-$125.


----------



## Gautama

If anyone in the US has some spare 6C19П-B, 6S19P-V, 6c19pi-B, 6c19ri-B I may be interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My LDII++ should be here next week.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 LOL Your'e here!_

 

good point.


----------



## LepakVT

I'm considering getting a LD2++ but I didn't want to start another thread and clog the main amp page with yet another "What should I buy?" type thread.

 I have Alessandro MS-1s now and will most likely stick with Alessandros and maybe some Grados for my future upgrades. Would a LD2++ be a good starting point for a home amp until I get more funds to upgrade? Tube amps add warmth to the sound, right?


----------



## vcoheda

LD2++ is a very nice entry level amp. what's your source.


----------



## LepakVT

My source is crap right now-computer sound and this cheap Insignia CD player. I suppose upgrading sources would be a better investment at this point?


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LepakVT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm considering getting a LD2++ but I didn't want to start another thread and clog the main amp page with yet another "What should I buy?" type thread.

 I have Alessandro MS-1s now and will most likely stick with Alessandros and maybe some Grados for my future upgrades. Would a LD2++ be a good starting point for a home amp until I get more funds to upgrade? Tube amps add warmth to the sound, right?_

 

Hello LepakVT,

 Whatever is said entry-level or not, I find this amp very fun! It sounds so great with my 500$ headphones and I don't feel like upgrading it. Tube rolling makes this amp such a great value! I am using my Cowon MP3 player as source and this setup sounds damn fine. I had SR-80 before and it was a very good match with the amp, I think it is all about the tubes you plug in! Unfortunately I have sold the Grado's for now, but they will come back in force!

 Cheers,

 Charles


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Wondering if you have any news regarding the Osram w77 rain_uk?

 I am also wondering what is the consensus on those tubes: 
 Svetlana - 6C19П-B (6S19P-V - 6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B)
 Ulyanov - 6C19П-B (6S19P-V - 6c19pi-B / 6c19ri-B)_

 

Sorry for the delay, I've been busy getting a new website up..
 I have the Svetlana & Ulyanov but I prefer the more softer and liquid sound of the stock powers, it's just my taste I think, although I would say it depends largely on the choice of headphones aswell. For me when Svetlana-B vs Ulyanov-B I prefered the Svetlana-B, it may just have been that the Svet's paired better with the drivers at that time, the only way to know for sure is to hear them for yourself, but that's the fun of tube rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now on to the Osram... The Osram W77 I thought would sound similar to my MWT W77, and they did for the first 48hrs, they had the same characteristics to begin with, deep bass if a tiny bit less than the MWT, ultra smooth with vocals and yet still a satisfying sparkle on guitar strings and the timbre-y-ring with cybals also. The Oz don't have the 'bouncey funness' sound of the MWT but drums do sound damn good, I still find it quite surprising that every time I roll in a new set of tubes that music I know so well takes on such a different presentation. I found harmonys are just lovely with the Oz and I found myself digging out music I wouldn't normally listen to and enjoying it more than I had before.

 Now the Oz have burned in well they have improved more, they have 'tightened' a little in the bass and i've noticed pianos sound cleaner and detail has improved, still no match for the Mullard M8161 but they are a very nice addition indeed.
 The Osram W77 have virtualy no glow, in fact they are the dimmest tubes I own, even the Brimars glow brightly in comparison. The Oz looked to me like they had a stick on label on the side, but when I looked closely it is actually a rather nice color painted logo which just gives them that added touch of character


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_I have the Uly, are the Svetlana have more bass heavy or differ?_

 

I would say if you already own the Ulys then it's probably not worth getting the Svets, there is not as big a difference in the levels of bass between them compared to the stock Bejing, but a small difference to me may be a large difference to you, so with that in mind I should state that I found the bass sounded more controlled with the Svets rather than an increase or decrease in the levels.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would say if you already own the Ulys then it's probably not worth getting the Svets, there is not as big a difference in the levels of bass between them compared to the stock Bejing, but a small difference to me may be a large difference to you, so with that in mind I should state that I found the bass sounded more controlled with the Svets rather than an increase or decrease in the levels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

rain_uk,

 Thank you very much for your thoughts about the tubes, it is really appreciated! I couldn't help myself and I have ordered 2 Svetlana from another head-fier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Charles


----------



## vcoheda

rain_uk

 tempted to try/purchase one of the newer models or is it ++ for life


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_rain_uk

 tempted to try/purchase one of the newer models or is it ++ for life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If I decide to move on to another amp I will be looking at something like a Woo6.. but I'm enjoying the LD2++ way to much to go ahead at present


----------



## mssample

Has anyone tried the haltron 6cq6 tubes? I was just browsing and found this site: https://www.tubeworld.com/index_high.htm . There's just one listing way down on the page. 
 Anyway, just curious. 

 I'm loving the LD II++ with the stock tubes and my DT880s. Perhaps I'll try out some MWT w77 for added bass on the new Chemical Brothers album.


----------



## xyz

3 questions:

 how much are these going for these days?

 is there anyway to hook up a little dot to your computer?

 what's a good dac to pair it up with?


----------



## Gautama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3 questions:

 how much are these going for these days?

 is there anyway to hook up a little dot to your computer?

 what's a good dac to pair it up with?_

 

$200 shipped from China on ebay distributer
 $115-$150 used


 Buy a (whatever your computer has for output) to rca cable, or make one,a nd you are good to go.

 No clue on DAC, I'm using an X-Fi.


----------



## xyz

thanks for the response. bear in mind though i'm quite the novice when it comes to the world of audio and am only accusom to the plug-in-play of the total bithead with my laptop. so could you tell me how i'd rig it up from the back?






 would i need two rca cables then? what's a good one to get?


----------



## colonelkernel8

Well, just one pair. There must be a million different interconnects out there. Check out Signal Cable or Blue Jeans cable for some cost effective cables.


----------



## xyz

nothing special for me. whatever's cheapest.

 so if only one does that mean i'd be leaving one L/R set unused? and where would it be plugged into my computer exactly?


----------



## Gautama

You would use the pair that says input, the output is if you are using it as a preamp (running the signal to this amp and then to another). You would most likely (depends on what your computer has) plug into the mini, aka 1/8 jack. This is the jack you would plug your headphones into if you didnt have an amp (unless the headphones are terminated in a 1/4 jack)


----------



## xyz

i see. and then just plug it into my computer's headphone jack and plug the headphones into the amp?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3 questions:

 how much are these going for these days?

 is there anyway to hook up a little dot to your computer?

 what's a good dac to pair it up with?_

 

the dacs here are very reasonable and sound pretty good. they generally come with all the cables you need as well. get one that has a usb input, any one of the bottom four. then you do this.

 cpu > usb cable > dac > rca ic > amp > headphones

http://www.pacificvalve.us/SolidStateDacs.html


----------



## xyz

oh thank you. could i use the total bithead as the dac for it until i get a better suited seperate unit such as the ones you suggested?


----------



## xyz

i wonder though if the amp of the bithead would conflict with the little dot when in use as you can't turn on the bithead's dac exclusively.

 it would only be for a very shiort while. just can't exactly afford both right now and would like a jumpstart on the amp before i get the dac.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i wonder though if the amp of the bithead would conflict with the little dot when in use as you can't turn on the bithead's dac exclusively._

 

yeah. i'm not sure if you can use the TBH as a stand alone DAC.


----------



## Gautama

Hmm,

 Mullard M8161 are definetely more detailed, but the CV131 are so round....quite a predicament really.

 EDIT: I think I like the CV131 more.
 I feel the M8161 is the "better" tube, but the CV131 is more enjoyable to me.


----------



## Xoen

When tubes sold on ebay says something like "Lot of 10 tubes", does that mean you'll get all 10, or 1 of each? I keep seeing deals like $10.00 for about 5 or so tubes or so, and the ebay title is something like "Lot of 5".


----------



## mwallace573

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xoen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When tubes sold on ebay says something like "Lot of 10 tubes", does that mean you'll get all 10, or 1 of each? I keep seeing deals like $10.00 for about 5 or so tubes or so, and the ebay title is something like "Lot of 5"._

 

If it says you are buying a "lot of 10 tubes", it means that you are getting 10 tubes.


----------



## Xoen

Oh ok, thanks for clearing that up because I'm looking at a couple of 6S19P-V tubes and a lot of the ebay title listings says "Lot of 10" for relatively low prices.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm,

 Mullard M8161 are definetely more detailed, but the CV131 are so round....quite a predicament really.

 EDIT: I think I like the CV131 more.
 I feel the M8161 is the "better" tube, but the CV131 is more enjoyable to me._

 

those are my two favorite tubes as well; at least, from what i have heard.


----------



## Xoen

I went on ebay to look for some power tubes, and saw these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/6S19P-V-Russian-...QQcmdZViewItem

 I'm just wondering if these are a good set of tubes. I want just a little more bass out of my amp and after reading a couple of posts on this thread, the 6S19 tubes seem to be prefered by a lot of people. 

 My stock ones now, though they do give quite punchy and detailed bass, it's just not enough to my satisfaction.


----------



## vcoheda

i have a pair of those russian tubes. a definite improvement over the stock, imo. not too expensive, give them a try.


----------



## Xoen

Alright, I'll give them a try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully, the sound would be much fuller with my ATs.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xoen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Alright, I'll give them a try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully, the sound would be much fuller with my ATs._

 

I just peeked at your profile, how would you compare the PS3 as a CD player compared to a CD player of similar price, and is it your main source?


----------



## Bootleg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those are my two favorite tubes as well; at least, from what i have heard._

 

x2


----------



## Grey Massacre

Hello,

 I have tried multiple tubes with my LD2++

 Mullard CV131, Ulyanov 6S19-B, Svetlana 6S19-V, Valvo EF92.. I find the best setup is the Valvo and the Svetlana, this combo provide really good amount of bass impactness and definition with good mid/treble.

 Just my 2 cents,

 Charles


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello,

 I have tried multiple tubes with my LD2++

 Mullard CV131, Ulyanov 6S19-B, Svetlana 6S19-V, Valvo EF92.. I find the best setup is the Valvo and the Svetlana, this combo provide really good amount of bass impactness and definition with good mid/treble.

 Just my 2 cents,

 Charles_

 

haven't heard the valvos. will have to check those out.


----------



## Xoen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just peeked at your profile, how would you compare the PS3 as a CD player compared to a CD player of similar price, and is it your main source? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, since the PS3 doesn't have a headphone jack like regular CD players do, but rather a multi-out output connector, and also how it requires an external sound source which in this case it's my Little Dot II++, I say it's better than most CD players in this particular setup, at least from the CD players I've heard recently in the past. And yea, it is my main sound source at this moment. I just like how you can store music in its HDD, not just MP3's but almost any format, even Lossless files though I haven't tried this. It's like a big iPod almost, just without a headphone jack. Of course, all this could be done on a PC or laptop, too, but my current one has average sound quality from the headphone jack, even if I used an amp from it. 

 It all really relies on your external sound source, though. If I do stick around using my PS3 a lot longer, I'm hoping there could be a cable upgrade for the multi-out connector, otherwise it's still a pretty decent sound source.


----------



## Xoen

I just now received my 4 Ulyanovsk 6S19n-B power tubes after nearly a month from purchasing them. Would I have to burn them in long enough? Because I don't hear much of a difference from the stock tubes in my AD700's. The bass sounds similar the stock tubes, though, so after a certain amount of time the Ulyanovsks should get better, right?


----------



## vcoheda

that's surprising. i heard a pretty big difference, especially with regard to bass when i switched power tubes. burn them in for 50 hours and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Xoen

Really? Well, hopefully it will get better since I kinda compared them to my stock tubes when the Uly's had about 15 minutes burn in, while the stocks has over 100+ hours at the most. The bass sounded very similar though, since the stock tubes sounded pretty tiny at first and had gotten better since.

 EDIT: Never mind! After my recent tube roll between the Uly's and the stocks, the Uly's clearly sounded much fuller, and with deeper bass! The Uly's been burning in for nearly 6 hours now so hopefully it'll get better with time. Damn, I'm pretty relieved!


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

I just got some Uly's too and I'm very happy with their sound, it's a meaningful improvement over stock IMO. The tubes also feel higher quality as well as heavier than the stock Chinese ones. By the way, does anyone know where I can find a pair of M8161? If anyone has a spare pair please PM me an offer.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

I found this wiki page that explains the designations, somebody might find it useful (or at least amusing). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_tube_designations


----------



## Inzane

Im using grado RS-1's on this amp, there really warm cans so I need some tubes that would give more detail.

 Does anyone know what combination of power and drive tubes would be best with these warm cans?

 I really will appreciate the advice.


----------



## vcoheda

Mullard M8161s are the best for detail. Mullard CV131 are my other favorite driver tube - warmer with a larger sound stage. not sure where they can be purchased now. for power tubes, i would just go with anything other than stock.


----------



## Chu

I've had my Little Dot II++ for . . . hrmm . . . two hours now. I already need to start tube rolling.

 The seller provided me a set of Mullard CV4015's with the amp. I don't know what it is about this tube, but I am memorized by the sound on anything with compressed guitars, which is a large chunk of my library.

 Small problem, the right tube buzzes at low volume. It's incredibly annoying, but when I go back to the stock tubes I miss the sound and end up replacing them.

 Two hours. I thought my will was stronger then that!

 (one very small side question, is it normal for the LD II++ to "buzz" when the volume is set at zero?)


----------



## vcoheda

are you using low impedance cans. the default setting of the ++ is for high gain, so with low impedance headphones you might hear a low buzz/hum at 0 volume.


----------



## Chu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are you using low impedance cans. the default setting of the ++ is for high gain, so with low impedance headphones you might hear a low buzz/hum at 0 volume._

 

No, using HD600's.

 It's like there is a point very far to the left that's "0" volume, but when I go even further left I enter territory where I'm cracking up the buzz. It's a little odd.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Any buzzing or noises I've encountered with the LD2++ has always turned out to be the power &/or driver tubes, try some others?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any buzzing or noises I've encountered with the LD2++ has always turned out to be the power &/or driver tubes, try some others? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i've never had a bad tube. lucky i guess. my LD2++ is gone but i still have fond memories of it. in terms of performance vs. cost, possibly the best $200 i have spent. i wonder how the new little dots sound.


----------



## Gautama

I have a mod hunger... any mods for the LDII++?


----------



## WiseOx

Thought I'd also throw in my 2 cents on the Russian tubes. If you haven't yet, order some. Significant improvement so the sound signiture. Follow the ebay link in the earlier recent post.


----------



## vcoheda

i still have a pair of russian power tubes for sale. good deal too. $20 shipped, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Gautama

Where did you guys get your Valvo EF92s?


----------



## leng jai

Looking to start tube rolling. Pain the ass in Australia though.


----------



## vcoheda

ebay is your friend.


----------



## leng jai

But shipping fees are not.


----------



## blackthorne77

Hey guys I just got my Mullard M8161/CV4015 driver tubes, and I was wondering if the pins dont stick out on these? Did you guys solder pins on yours to use them? Im kinda bummed because I thought they would be ready to go when I got them.


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blackthorne77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys I just got my Mullard M8161/CV4015 driver tubes, and I was wondering if the pins dont stick out on these? Did you guys solder pins on yours to use them? Im kinda bummed because I thought they would be ready to go when I got them._

 







 Nope- Tube should have pins on the bottom- same as the tubes that came with the little dot. Sounds like you got the "special edition"


----------



## blackthorne77

Well, Do you see any problem with soldering pins on to it (besides it being a pain)? I am no expert at all at soldering but it wouldn't be too bad would it?


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blackthorne77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, Do you see any problem with soldering pins on to it (besides it being a pain)? I am no expert at all at soldering but it wouldn't be too bad would it?_

 

Do you have a way of sending a picture of the tube??


----------



## fran

If there aren't some pins sticking out the bottom of those tubes then the tube has been damaged. See like in this photo:






 Fran


----------



## kg4icn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If there aren't some pins sticking out the bottom of those tubes then the tube has been damaged. See like in this photo:






 Fran_

 


 Maybe they are the new energy efficient wireless model tubes...


----------



## Chu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blackthorne77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys I just got my Mullard M8161/CV4015 driver tubes, and I was wondering if the pins dont stick out on these? Did you guys solder pins on yours to use them? Im kinda bummed because I thought they would be ready to go when I got them._

 

Curious, did you get your tubes from Rosmarie? I was about to buy a set or two and would like to know if I have to steer clear.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

What's the market price for the English military M8161 tubes these days? I have found a few very nice ones back in the day for like $20 each that I'd like to sell but I'm not sure how much they go for these days.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blackthorne77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys I just got my Mullard M8161/CV4015 driver tubes, and I was wondering if the pins dont stick out on these? Did you guys solder pins on yours to use them? Im kinda bummed because I thought they would be ready to go when I got them._

 

Um, they're supposed to have legs... I would return them to whoever you bought them from and ask for a refund.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the market price for the English military M8161 tubes these days? I have found a few very nice ones back in the day for like $20 each that I'd like to sell but I'm not sure how much they go for these days._

 

i wouldn't pay more than 10 per tube. maybe 15 if i couldn't fund any for a while.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Um, they're supposed to have legs... I would return them to whoever you bought them from and ask for a refund._

 

No legs! Thats a new one! Flop flop roll roll. Very bad.


----------



## Danika k

Hi guys, I just got a LD2++ on ebay, where can I find all these upgrade tubes that you guys are talking about?


----------



## mojolo

pair of both Mullard m8161 and a pair of Mullard CV131 on eBay right now.

 seller says they are used but matched. doesn't give any actual data on the test results tho. you can always ping him.


----------



## Danika k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pair of both Mullard m8161 and a pair of Mullard CV131 on eBay right now.

 seller says they are used but matched. doesn't give any actual data on the test results tho. you can always ping him._

 

Would you please post a link to the tubes? I searched for them but couldn't find it.

 This is my first experience with tube amps, are matched tubes a good thing? Do they usually not come matched? And should I be worried if these tubes are used?

 Thanks for your help!!


----------



## bOUddha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blackthorne77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys I just got my Mullard M8161/CV4015 driver tubes, and I was wondering if the pins dont stick out on these? Did you guys solder pins on yours to use them? Im kinda bummed because I thought they would be ready to go when I got them._

 

While holding those Mullards glass-end-up securely with the index finger & thumb of right hand, use the corresponding digits of the left hand to pull the black plastic cover gently but firmly downward toward the floor, which is where your eyes will be directed once you see those pins appear as if by magic!


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Danika k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you please post a link to the tubes? I searched for them but couldn't find it.

 This is my first experience with tube amps, are matched tubes a good thing? Do they usually not come matched? And should I be worried if these tubes are used?

 Thanks for your help!!_

 

I have never heard of driver tubes (like the M8161) dying of age. Seems like they can last a long time.


----------



## vcoheda

use the below search in "consumer electronics" with location as worldwide. you should get a decent number of results.

 (EF92, CV131, CV4015, 9D6, M8161, W77, 6CQ6)


----------



## Danika k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_use the below search in "consumer electronics". you should get a decent number of results.

 (EF92, CV131, CV4015, 9D6, M8161, W77, 6CQ6)_

 

Thanks vcoheda, I found some here: 

Mullard M8161 / CV4015 Mil. Spec. Little Dot Amp EF92 - (eBay item 280177671878 end time Dec-02-07 19:18:44 PST)

 Are these a good deal?


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi all.. I cant believe this thread is still rolling! It's been like a year nearly, and i'm happy to say I still own the original LD2++ pictured in this thread and it's still going strong and sounding sweet, yay to LD!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Danika k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks vcoheda, I found some here: 

Mullard M8161 / CV4015 Mil. Spec. Little Dot Amp EF92 - (eBay item 280177671878 end time Dec-02-07 19:18:44 PST)

 Are these a good deal?_

 

those tubes look really used or the pics are just bad. probably worth the opening bid, but hard to say what you will get from them. that one seller in the UK has a good supply of tubes. he asks a little more than i would like to pay, but may be worth getting one good pair from him.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rain_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant beleive this thread is still rolling! It's been like a year nearly, and i'm happy to say I still own the original LD2++ pictured in this thread and it's still going strong and sounding sweet, yay to LD!_

 

it's nice to hear that your ++ is still going strong. i'm way past LD2++ territory these days, but i still have fond memories of my little amp and this thread. i think we made the most of it.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those tubes look really used or the pics are just bad. probably worth the opening bid, but hard to say what you will get from them. that one seller in the UK has a good supply of tubes. he asks a little more than i would like to pay, but may be worth getting one good pair from him._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Danika k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks vcoheda, I found some here: 
Mullard M8161 / CV4015 Mil. Spec. Little Dot Amp EF92 - (eBay item 280177671878 end time Dec-02-07 19:18:44 PST)

 Are these a good deal?_

 

The tubes have a pretty long (~5000hr) service life, especially the military M8161 versions, so I don't think they'll be bad. Besides I think the tubes are tested and matched, so it might even be better to get a tested and matched pair than a mis-matched NOS pair (which tend to happen with different production runs, vacuum tubes were not a very exact science back in the day). Just my 2 cents, seems like good prices though.


----------



## Geroth

Hello, this is my first post on this verry informatic Board. Sorry for my horrible english....

 I found an German Ebayshop with three Types of Tubes for LDII++. The Mullard NOS driver tubes (6CQ6 MA - CV131), the Military NOS (Mullard CV4015 - 6065 NG) and the Valvo EF92. 

eBay Shop - AUDIOTUBES-VALVES: Wir verkaufen RADIOTUBES-RADIORÖHREN, PREAMPTUBES-VORST.RÖHRE, POWERTUBES-ENDRÖHREN. 

 descripts in english and german

 have fun
 Geroth

 p.s. here are my Tubes for the LDII++ (one of the pair)


----------



## vcoheda

never heard the valvos. how do they compare to the others. also one or two of the pins of the third tube from the left look really bent.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

^^ Interesting source, thanks for sharing!

 EDIT: Wow, mighty expensive tubes. 17 euros for one CV131 shipped? That's more than $30 per tube. I think the going price is more like $25~$30 shipped PER PAIR.


----------



## Danika k

edit - oops.


----------



## vcoheda

mullard m8161s or cv131s were my favorite drivers. either combined with some russian power tubes was a good combo.


----------



## Danika k

I bought a pair of Uly power tubes and a pair of M8161 from this ebay store (eBay Seller: yen1233: Home Audio, Consumer Electronics items on eBay.com) and they made my LDII++ sound so much better, lol. Thanks head-fi. The only thing if I want to be picky is that the M8161's I got have letters that are faded a little, the Ulys are perfect.


----------



## Gautama

I like to put my CV131s in "backwards" so that you don't see any lettering at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 EDIT: If anyone wants to buy a a quad or something of Valvo EF92s, I'll buy a pair. They apparently have some GREAT bass.


----------



## Geroth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_never heard the valvos. how do they compare to the others. also one or two of the pins of the third tube from the left look really bent._

 

the valvo EF92 sound is identical with the Ediswan EF92 and the telefunken. i heard no difference, a good middle class tube. my favorites are the russian svetlana (not the uljanov) 6s19-p and the military mullard (first of the right side), the other mullard type is dual printed with M8161 & CV4015 . 

 pics from COLOMOR VALVES TUBES COMPONENTS (english tube shop)
EF92 CV4015 M8161 MULLARD 9D6 VALVE TUBE NEW 1 PC bei eBay.de: Audio (endet 06.01.08 13:39:19 MEZ)

 the third tube from left side with the bent pins, this is one of the orginal shipped ediswan tubes from davidzhezhe (little dot orginal), in part withe beijing 6s19-j.

 geroth

 this post was created with my small langenscheidt deutsch-englisch/englisch-deutsch compendium


----------



## Geroth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ Interesting source, thanks for sharing!

 EDIT: Wow, mighty expensive tubes. 17 euros for one CV131 shipped? That's more than $30 per tube. I think the going price is more like $25~$30 shipped PER PAIR._

 

i have speaking with Peter on phone and he said shippingcosts worldwide 10 euros, europe 7 euros, germany 4,50 euros UP TO 10 SIMILAR TUBES (also an small packet)

eBay Shop - AUDIOTUBES-VALVES: Wir verkaufen RADIOTUBES-RADIORÖHREN, PREAMPTUBES-VORST.RÖHRE, POWERTUBES-ENDRÖHREN.

 geroth

 the price of a small packet in germany are ~3,50 Euros from town to town
 i bought yesterday a small YU LONG CRYSTAL DAC in France over Ebay and my shippingcost are 28 Euros


----------



## Geroth

another tube shop for the svetlana 6s19/6c19 tubes are this german ebay shop (english and german descripts)

eBay Shop - classic components: Wir verkaufen Vorstufenröhren Preamptubes, Leistungsröhren Powertubes, nos Audioröhren Audiotubes.

 have a nice day
 geroth


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

I'm selling a few extra pairs of 6s19p-v in the FS forum, see sig.


----------



## Geroth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm selling a few extra pairs of 6s19p-v in the FS forum, see sig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

damn, interesting offer... and i live in germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the german zoll have a small eye of me (to many "privatshopping" in HongKong and the USA this year)

 Geroth


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geroth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have speaking with Peter on phone and he said shippingcosts worldwide 10 euros, europe 7 euros, germany 4,50 euros UP TO 10 SIMILAR TUBES (also an small packet)(_

 

That's why I prefer to buy from US sellers, their shipping charges tend to be WAY more reasonable compared to European sellers.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Danika k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are matched tubes a good thing? Do they usually not come matched? And should I be worried if these tubes are used?

 Thanks for your help!!_

 

Hey Danika, matched tubes usually command a premium and most sellers don't offer matched tubes for EF92/95 being that they usually go for much less than $50 a pair and sellers just can't be bothered to match them at this price level as it's a fairly labor intensive process. That said, if you have a tube tester you can match your own tubes and it's well worth the effort since tubes like these can drift quite a bit (it's not uncommon for them to drift >20%) over the years and having an unmatched pair could seriously collapse soundstage and make the music uninvolving overall to listen to.

 Welcome to head-fi.


----------



## Ogresmash

Is there any difference between CV4015 tubes with and without the M8161 labeling?

 I swapped out my original CV131s for a pair of these, and I'm not sure if I'm getting the same sound quality I would get if I were using some M8161 labeled Mullards. Compared to the EF92s: they reveal more detail and are a bit brighter, but lose a lot of the warmness that makes Mullards special. Do the M8161s have the same traits?


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ogresmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there any difference between CV4015 tubes with and without the M8161 labeling?

 I swapped out my original CV131s for a pair of these, and I'm not sure if I'm getting the same sound quality I would get if I were using some M8161 labeled Mullards. Compared to the EF92s: they reveal more detail and are a bit brighter, but lose a lot of the warmness that makes Mullards special. Do the M8161s have the same traits?_

 

The CV4015 and M8161 are basically the same tubes, sometimes you'll even see a tube co-branded with both tube-sigs like the ones in this auction (Mullard M8161 / CV4015 Mil. Spec. Little Dot Amp EF92 - (eBay item 280186474563 end time Dec-28-07 15:47:54 PST)).

 I understand that Mullard wasn't the only manufacturer that made CV4015's, however, and since Mullards tend to fetch a premium you'd want to be careful when buying tubes that claimed to be Mullards but not printed as such.

 In my experience the Mullard M8161 sound superior to the Mullard EF92 in everyway and is in my opinion more involving sounding than the stock tubes, I don't think I've ever read a review that said the Mullard M8161 are 'solid state' sounding, but of course a lot depends on the rest of your set-up and the resulting synergy varies from person to person.

 Just my 2 cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gautama

I just rolled in some CV131s in after I had my CV4015s in for a LONG time.

 Compared to CV4015:
 These tubes seem to have a "fatter" tone for sure, soundstage is also much better. I also think this tube does much better with dynamic passages. Sadly this tube doesn't have all the great detail of the CV4015, I guess you can't have both worlds.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just rolled in some CV131s in after I had my CV4015s in for a LONG time.

 Compared to CV4015:
 These tubes seem to have a "fatter" tone for sure, soundstage is also much better. I also think this tube does much better with dynamic passages. Sadly this tube doesn't have all the great detail of the CV4015, I guess you can't have both worlds._

 

go way back in this thread. i found mostly the same between these two tubes.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

I agree, I think the CV131 definitely has its place and I pull mine out from time to time to listen to for rock music sometimes. They work well with my Sennheisers.


----------



## kg4icn

I turned my Little Dot II++ off to let it cool down so I could swap tubes. Ten minutes later I come back and it is still powered on, so I reach to the back and get shocked!! The power switch had melted and I reached inside it, grounding my hand to the top of the case...

 Felt nice- more the burning plastic on my index finger.


----------



## Gautama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I turned my Little Dot II++ off to let it cool down so I could swap tubes. Ten minutes later I come back and it is still powered on, so I reach to the back and get shocked!! The power switch had melted and I reached inside it, grounding my hand to the top of the case...

 Felt nice- more the burning plastic on my index finger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Pics of both melted switch and burned finger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: To add something to the thread, heres my tube collection


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I turned my Little Dot II++ off to let it cool down so I could swap tubes. Ten minutes later I come back and it is still powered on, so I reach to the back and get shocked!! The power switch had melted and I reached inside it, grounding my hand to the top of the case...

 Felt nice- more the burning plastic on my index finger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You ok? Now I know why the new MK series have fuses in the A/C line! I hope your LD II++ is OK? A pic of the switch would be interesting?


----------



## Penchum

Don't put EF91's in your LDII++ like I did. Could be bad for it's health!
 And to think I made notes on it too! Jokes on me!


----------



## Gautama

You can put EF91s in a LDII++!?!?!
 I thought it was EF92 equiv's only!


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can put EF91s in a LDII++!?!?!
 I thought it was EF92 equiv's only!_

 

It isn't safe you guys. The EF91 draws quite a bit more current than the EF92, this will force the voltage regulators to work harder and run hotter, given the LDII++ has a reputation for failing VR's running it harder is probably a bad idea.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It isn't safe you guys. The EF91 draws quite a bit more current than the EF92, this will force the voltage regulators to work harder and run hotter, given the LDII++ has a reputation for failing VR's running it harder is probably a bad idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is that right!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't notice anything different, but I sure don't want to "cook" it either. I had my old note sheet on possibilities for the LDII++ and I had written it down there, so I never gave it a second thought! Sorry for the mis-direct, I'll go clean up my post.


----------



## Penchum

On a side note, it really did sound at that level in the MKII also. Right between the M8161 and 6CQ6. They matured pretty quick too. I guess I'll have a set for when my MKIII gets here.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

You're getting a MkIII too? Quite the collector!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're getting a MkIII too? Quite the collector!_

 

I've been wanting one of those for a while. I guess it was back when they put the first pics of it up on their site. Those big Rubycons just sucked me in!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I turned my Little Dot II++ off to let it cool down so I could swap tubes. Ten minutes later I come back and it is still powered on, so I reach to the back and get shocked!! The power switch had melted and I reached inside it, grounding my hand to the top of the case...

 Felt nice- more the burning plastic on my index finger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

long term effects of the heat. never imagined it would be something like that. 

 so is the amp done for?


----------



## Gautama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On a side note, it really did sound at that level in the MKII also. Right between the M8161 and 6CQ6. They matured pretty quick too. I guess I'll have a set for when my MKIII gets here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Can you elaborate about the sound of the 6CQ6?
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_long term effects of the heat. never imagined it would be something like that. 

 so is the amp done for?_

 

Look at the bright side, he may get a free upgrade to MKII


----------



## vcoheda

yeah. contact little dot. repairs are guaranteed for a year after purchase, which i doubt they will even bother with. for a small sum, you could probably get a new amp - updated model as well.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you elaborate about the sound of the 6CQ6?


 Look at the bright side, he may get a free upgrade to MKII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think your description on the page before this one is very close. To me, there was a difference in the highs, that sounds like there might be a difference is the speed of attack and decay, which makes the high notes seem shorter in duration. I like the sound of both very much. The shield versions seem (for some reason) to be better.


----------



## Gautama

Those with the mullard shield are older, those with double lined mullard shields are even older than that!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those with the mullard shield are older, those with double lined mullard shields are even older than that!_

 

True indeed! I have a pair of M8161's without a sheild, and they don't have the same sound as the ones with a sheild. Weird!


----------



## kg4icn

Remeber the first time you heard true head-fi and couldn't believe the sound? My LittleDot T_100 is in bypass mode with the LD II++ feeding it. WOW!! This is the new toy on the setup. Sumiko Audio : Sonus faber

 I can't believe the vocals and how even the sound is!! *BIG grin*

 Using the Mullard driver tubes and Chinese power tubes.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Remeber the first time you heard true head-fi and couldn't believe the sound? My LittleDot T_100 is in bypass mode with the LD II++ feeding it. WOW!! This is the new toy on the setup. Sumiko Audio : Sonus faber

 I can't believe the vocals and how even the sound is!! *BIG grin*

 Using the Mullard driver tubes and Chinese power tubes._

 

Excellent! Now, get a pair of the Russian 6S19-PI power tubes and the II++ will be at it's maximum behavior. Using it to feed the T_100 is a great idea!


----------



## Gautama

I still want to see those pics, btw.


----------



## Penchum

X2


----------



## MontyPythizzle

Talking to a seller on eBay about getting some Mullards M8161s for cheap, already got the good power tubes. The power tubes didn't make THAT big of a difference, driver tubes DEFINITELY make the difference. Changing from the Ediswan stock tubes to Amperex ones you can tell the difference. 
 The Ediswans sound more digital and the Amperex ones would be GREAT for vinyl preamp or for Grados for a nice warm tube-like sound.

 I got the Uly 6S19P-V power tubes. They don't make the amp as hot as the stock tubes though.


----------



## Danika k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MontyPythizzle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Talking to a seller on eBay about getting some Mullards M8161s for cheap, already got the good power tubes. The power tubes didn't make THAT big of a difference, driver tubes DEFINITELY make the difference. Changing from the Ediswan stock tubes to Amperex ones you can tell the difference. The Ediswans sound more digital and the Amperex ones would be GREAT for vinyl preamp or for Grados for a nice warm tube-like sound.

 I got the Uly 6S19P-V power tubes. They don't make the amp as hot as the stock tubes though._

 

I think they go for ~$50 for a matched pair, I got mine on ebay for about that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They really are beautiful sounding tubes though, maybe I'll get another pair just in case if I can find them cheaper. PM me if you find a good deal!


----------



## MontyPythizzle

Well, I might get them for a little bit cheaper than that!!
 He gave me a good deal, but they are just not in my budget right now. I will leave my WTB threads in the FS/FT section a little longer and see how that pans out.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Remeber the first time you heard true head-fi and couldn't believe the sound? My LittleDot T_100 is in bypass mode with the LD II++ feeding it. WOW!! This is the new toy on the setup. Sumiko Audio : Sonus faber

 I can't believe the vocals and how even the sound is!! *BIG grin*

 Using the Mullard driver tubes and Chinese power tubes._

 

I'm curious. Do you have to run a sub-woofer with those to get proper bass?
 Thanks!


----------



## Gautama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Danika k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think they go for ~$50 for a matched pair, I got mine on ebay for about that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They really are beautiful sounding tubes though, maybe I'll get another pair just in case if I can find them cheaper. PM me if you find a good deal!_

 

M8161 Mullard Shield Vacuum Tubes 2 pcs. M Set 8161 - eBay (item 250217216230 end time Feb-24-08 17:34:14 PST)


----------



## Gautama

Well, this thread has imo the most LDII++ info relating to its sound, so I'll post this here.

 Over the time time I've had this amp, around 9 months now, its flaws have become more apparent to me.

 I'll try to keep this short and sweet,for good of the people!

 Mids are too pronounced/emphasized.
_Too_ warm.
 Bass could use more slam/weight/impact.
 Really struggles with complex and/or fast musical passages.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, this thread has imo the most LDII++ info relating to its sound, so I'll post this here.

 Over the time time I've had this amp, around 9 months now, its flaws have become more apparent to me.

 I'll try to keep this short and sweet,for good of the people!

 Mids are too pronounced/emphasized.
Too warm.
 Bass could use more slam/weight/impact.
 Really struggles with complex and/or fast musical passages._

 

Could you share with us which power tubes and driver tubes you have in it?
 Thanks!


----------



## Gautama

Its in the profile the tubes I have, I mostly use (probably NOS, not sure) Uly 6c19-b and NOS Mullard M8161.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its in the profile the tubes I have, I mostly use (probably NOS, not sure) Uly 6c19-b and NOS Mullard M8161._

 

I just did a quick tube rolling with my LDII++, to see if I had a tube that is better in the areas you are having problems with. The only one I could find that holds any promise, is the Amperex EF92 Bugle Boys. Better bass punch, less emphasis on the mids and not as warm, compared to the M8161. Hope this helps some!!


----------



## Gautama

Heh, I'll be upgrading soon enough. Twisted Pear Audio Opus DAC to balanced CKKIII's, hifi on the cheap.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, this thread has imo the most LDII++ info relating to its sound, so I'll post this here.

 Over the time time I've had this amp, around 9 months now, its flaws have become more apparent to me.

 I'll try to keep this short and sweet,for good of the people!

 Mids are too pronounced/emphasized.
Too warm.
 Bass could use more slam/weight/impact.
 Really struggles with complex and/or fast musical passages._

 

the amp could be more resolving, all tube amps probably could be, but you have to also consider that source plays a big part there as well. as for bass, you may get more (a bit) with different drivers. as for the ++ being too warm, i actually recall the amp being less tubey and warm than the +. maybe you should consider a solid state alternative. it is possible that you have grown a bit tired of the tube sound.

 just a thought.


----------



## Gautama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ it is possible that you have grown a bit tired of the tube sound.

 just a thought._

 

Yeah, I had come to the same conclusion.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Try the United Electron EF92/6CQ6 if the Mullard M8161 is too warm for your taste. I find the UE is a good balance between Mullards on the warm side and Ediswan on the hard side.


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

hi all 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kg4icn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_Using the Mullard driver tubes and Chinese power tubes._

 
Same here Logan.. and I'm still on the original set of powers and drivers which I tried over a year ago... I always go back to them as a kind of reference point now. These days my LD2++ is being used as a tube buffer for an m-audio DAC or sometimes as a tube filter if you like to add that tubey effect to my sounds.. my LD for all its worth has been a great _little_ unit and certainly worth the money it cost me way back then.. and by the way I have stopped the cooking of eggs on the HIFI equipment now.. and I still have all them driver tubes... I think I purchased a lifetime's worth!


----------



## epsilon72

I bought a used little dot ii++ (to be paired with my DT-880's) from someone here on head-fi that should be arriving shortly...

 How does your current setup sound compared to the stock tubes, rain_uk?
 (sorry if you posted that already, my reading comprehension is a little low right now due to having the flu)


----------



## rain_uk (Apr 9, 2018)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epsilon72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_How does your current setup sound compared to the stock tubes, rain_uk?
 (sorry if you posted that already, my reading comprehension is a little low right now due to having the flu)_

 

Hi epsilon72, my current tube selection is the Chinese stock power tubes but partnered with the old military Mullard CV4015 6065 (as seen on the first page in this thread) I find these drivers to be slightly more smooth than the M8161 but near the same in detail, but I'm splitting hairs really with that statement but I'll throw it out there none the less. My unit came with the Ediswans as stock which for me were easily bettered by some other choices.. lot's of my babbling early in this thread about that


----------



## ascherjim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just did a quick tube rolling with my LDII++, to see if I had a tube that is better in the areas you are having problems with...._

 

As my MKII will shortly be arriving, let me jump into this thread with what is obviously a rather basic (and naive?) question: Once my MKII is burned in (for 100 hours or so) and I want to try rolling in some new tubes, do I have to also burn in those tubes for an additional 100 hours each, or for a lesser time? In other words, just which parts of the amplifier are primarily affected by the burning-in process?


----------



## ethebull

Amp burn-in, about 100 to 200 hours at the most (90% there after 100 hrs)

 Any and every new tubeset you install will also need 40 to 80 hours max.

 You can safely run them with a repeating music source for several hours non-stop. Let the amp rest(cool down) for an hour now and again. When I buy new tubes, I'll just repeat a burn in cycle for two days. They are usually close to "well done" at that point.


----------



## ascherjim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ethebull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amp burn-in, about 100 to 200 hours at the most (90% there after 100 hrs)

 Any and every new tubeset you install will also need 40 to 80 hours max.

 You can safely run them with a repeating music source for several hours non-stop. Let the amp rest(cool down) for an hour now and again. When I buy new tubes, I'll just repeat a burn in cycle for two days. They are usually close to "well done" at that point._

 

Many thanks for the quick response -- and answers I needed. Oh, boy, what fun???


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ascherjim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In other words, just which parts of the amplifier are primarily affected by the burning-in process?_

 

The capacitors in your amp are what's mainly settling in during the initial 'burn-in' period, whenever you receive new tubes you will need to burn those in too.


----------



## yggdrasil77

Hi!

 I'm looking for a Marconi W77, never used. I currently live in France so it will be also necessary to ship overseas. Please contact me by mp for any proposition! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanx,
 Baptiste


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yggdrasil77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi!

 I'm looking for a Marconi W77, never used. I currently live in France so it will be also necessary to ship overseas. Please contact me by mp for any proposition! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanx,
 Baptiste_

 

Those are pretty hard to find, you can try searching for MWC W77 tubes. The ones I've listened to are very bass heavy and at times too loose in the bottom end.


----------



## TubeStack

I just picked up a used Little Dot II++ and love it.

 Right now I'm using the stock power tubes with some Mullard M8161's for driver tubes, just loving the creamy warmth and full-of-life mids (acoustic and electric guitars have never sounded this good... it's honestly incredible).

 I tried switching the power tubes to a pair of Ulyanov 6S19P-B's, but noticed a huge drop in sound quality (way less bass, all the tube-y lushness was almost totally gone).

 However, the I got the Ulyanovs w/ the amp and don't know how burned-in/mature they are... but the stock ones just sound so much better, I don't have the inclination to put in the time w/ the Ulyanovs, just yet.

 So, right now I'm sticking with the stock power/Mullard driver combo, and it's fanastic!


----------

